# Gaming w/Jemal: Mutant Apocalypse Issue 2: Vegas!



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

Prologue
Issue 1: Brazil
OOC

Welcome to Issue two of Mutant Apocalypse!
Last issue, our intrepid team, working on behalf of the Gryphon Corporation and Drake center, successfully infiltrated the mutant terrorist group run by a strange hive mind.  The Hive persona they have made contact with so far is an old man in a cabin in the rocky mountains of Montana, known as Gabriel Phoenix. 
Also linked to the terrorist group is James Gryphon, son and heir to Robert Gryphon, the current head of the Gryphon Corporation.  Obviously the old man wants to know why his son has joined such a volatile group.

To gain Phoenix's trust, the team went to South America to 'liberate' a trapped mutant, Laura Vioricta, who has since joined them.

[sblock=Cast]
BBs - Laura Vioricta
JKason - Terry Quinlan aka The Grid
Shayuri - Cassandra Allen, the Telekinetic Journalist
Voda Vosa - Uomo Nascosto/Vittorio di la Croce/twenty seven other names
Walking Dad - Jacob Calvins, AKA Frost
And Zerith as Felix the werecat
[/sblock]


_<Begin Issue two: A plane lands in Las Vegas, with six seemingly ordinary passengers on a journey that is anything but.>_


<Van/Plane>
By the time the group has reached the airport, they seem to have come to the general consensus (albeit a bit grumpily for some) that the lab is the best destination, and so board their plane.
The flight is not be overly long, and soon enough they are in Vegas.  After touching down, Grid is able to do some recon while they head towards their destination..

[sblock=Grid's Computer]
"You're right, it is easier than doing it yourself, but they're still the bad guys.  Just because they helped one girl doesn't mean they're good.  Why cant you work with those Drake guys, or start your own team?  Why the Hive?"[/sblock]









*OOC:*



If Grid intends to go for a Military Satellite, he'll need a DC 30 Tech check (35 if he wants his hack unnoticed.  Military Satellites tend to be monitored more frequently than civilian.
Also, once you get within range, Grid'll need another tech check to try to hack into their personal systems.

Do you guys intend to go there directly or do anything else in town before hand?  It's currently about 4pm, do you Wait for nightfall?  What's the plan of attack, or are you going to hole up somewhere while you devise one?

Shayuri, what kind of article is Cass posting via Grid?

And Finally, when I get a chance I'll give you each those extra points I was talking about earlier.


PS, just FYI, a non-stop commercial flight from Spokane (Where the cabin was near) to Hong Kong would be about 13-14 hours.  Private jet could probably do it in about 10-12.  AND Uomo DOES know a teleporter, but whether or not Gryphon could make that big of a jump is another question.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2012)

*"Ok team, time to split up. We'll get some fancy room somewhere to work as a base. From there Grid can attempt to hack into some security to give us some intel. Meanwhile I'll gather some information the old fashioned way. I don't want to walk into the unknown." *Vittorio takes a moment to survey the group. His analytical eye stops on Cassandra. *"Fulcrum, you are with me, I expect your reporter skills are impeccable." *He the looks at the others. *"Copycat, Frost, Grid and Laura, you can secure a room for Grid to work, and then rent a vehicle. Keep your eyes open for anything out of the ordinary. And Laura, you need a codename. Find something that suits you."* Uomo takes a look at his watch* "It's still early, I would prefer a nightly approach, but I'm open to suggestions. Let's gather our intel and discuss it later at the room; keep us posted if something comes up."* That said, the burly spy produces a small notepad,  with yellow pages and evidently old. Something you'll expect your grandma to keep her cooking secrets. He takes a moment to read a line and then, with a *"Come, lass" *he walks away.

_OOC: The idea here is to gather info, either by interviewing the locals, as in a fake news report, or calling up some contacts and asking questions to them. Additionally, it's Vegas, perhaps some scientist or mercenary just drank too much and lose his tongue to someone. I would be interested in knowing the daily movements of the lab, i.e. what sort of services it requires, what vehicles go in and out, possible number of mercenary security, that sort of thing. The rest can do anything, I'm just bossing around to keep in character =)_


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

[sblock=Computer]Terry found himself conflicted. Genie seemed to be clearly worked up about the associations of someone she'd never met, and despite his mission, the young hacker found himself sympathizing. What was wrong with him? He didn't used to be like this. What the heck had happened to the casual amorality that served him so well as a hacker in the past? All this saving the world stuff must have been affecting him more than he wanted to admit. 

"Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer," he tried, hoping it might assure Genie without forcing him to commit to too much. _I'm gonna feel really dumb if this is a trap..._ he thought.[/sblock]

On the trip to Vegas, Grid busied himself getting a feel for which surveillance satellites might be in a convenient orbit. He decided it was better to try to get in after they landed, since he didn't want anyone waiting at the airport if he mucked this up. It'd been a while since he'd tried a high level hack like this. 

Once they were ground-bound and booked a room, he set to work. The security protocols were thick and nasty, but with a fair bit of cyber-sweet-talk, he had them all turned around as he slipped between them. 

"Boo-yah!" he called out. "We have visual," he announced, hooking the feed in so the others could see. 

[sblock=ooc]Whew. Skin of his teeth on that one.    I rolled an 'assessment' roll for the lab, since Grid has Skill Mastery, which I believe means he can take 10 on tech checks if he wants to. I figure if he has a decent enough check, he can figure out if he needs to push to get through, or if his normal skills would be sufficient?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost looks a bit lost at the others. He has no great monetary reserves and isn't sure what Uomo means by securing a room. Just the normal meaning or is it again his spy slang? Anyway, he wonders what Uomo's code name is after he asks Laura to choose one for herself..

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 26, 2012)

despite being a poor sport on the van ride there, Laura could barely keep herself in her seat. She was so excited to go to Las Vegas as she has never been there before, and only hearing great stories from it despite the saying "whatever happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas." Somehow managing to contain her excitement as they got off the plane, probably because of the whole lab-mutant-germ-apocalyptic mission. Listening intently on Uomo's speech, giving her thought to a code name ... and of course the securing with the room and what not.


----------



## Zerith (Jun 26, 2012)

Felix was about going to inform Uomo that surveying the lab was smack dab in the middle of his skill set: then it struck Felix like a tone of bricks that Uomo was the hands on type of leader and aside from Uomo he was the only one with enough funds to pay for a worthwhile room. Felix’s face became a tangled knot of thinly veiled rage; his brow scrunched together, his mouth tweaked to the right and right eye twitched along with it as a vain throbbed along his temple. "daaa-am it…" he swore pathetically under his breath. He briefly pinched his lower lip between his teeth as Uomo walked away before pouting  “Why do I have to pay for everything!?” with puffed cheecks and a begrudging, aggravated tone.
Felix then turned to Grid, leeringly, and stated “I Don’t suppose you would mind helping me find a hotel then?” 

Once the mundane search began he would look for hackle Grid into looking for either two adjoining rooms or a decent multi bedroom suite, and while he by no means was aiming for the bottom of the barrel, he did not plan on paying through the nose either.

OoC: Voda, if you see something I need to work on in my posts (spelling/gramer errors) tell me or else I can't fix them


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2012)

At Felix complains, Uomo searched beneath his coat and produced a credit card, and threw it at the werecat.* "Has your name on it, draws from Gryphon's account."* he winks and resumes his walk.

_OOC: This post is impeccable. I meant the other one._


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2012)

The team splits up, Uomo and Cassandra heading to gather information on the town while the rest grab a rental van and hotel room.

<Hotel>
The larger group manages to secure a multi-room suite where Grid sets up for his hacking.  After some poking around and careful maneuvering, he manages to find a military satellite that'll get the job done, routing the feed into a TV monitor.
The Lab has three entrances: A main entrance out front leading into the lobby, a side door leading into an alley, and a set of parking doors leading to the underground parking facility.
Thermal scans show activity on the two floors above ground, but beneath that is shielded too thick.. the basement(s?) will likely be where the target is.

Grid also manages to prod at the Labs security a bit.  He finds that he is able to access their computer systems routinely, but they have nothing about the project or the mercs.. There must be a non-networked system down below for the sensitive information.  He can access the cameras, but again, only on the top two floors, which shows nothing of consequence.  
The double-layer of security on this is further confirmation that they're keeping something secret and important down below.

[sblock=computer]
"So they're your enemies then?  You're working against the Hive?"  Genie seems to perk up a bit "What about your friends, do they know or are you like a secret, double-agent spy?"
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



Jkason - Anything specific you're looking for with the satellite/cameras/hacking?

VV/Shayuri - if you guys are out 'gathering info', I need to know what you're doing, What kind of info you're looking for (General, or do you have specific questions?)  Are you using your contacts?  Are you out talking to random people?  Are you taking your time?  Are you trying to keep your interest in the place quiet?  Also you'll need to make any appropriate rolls (Investigate for gather information primarily, others if you're doing anything else)

Shayuri - No post yet, busy or uninspired?

WD/BBs - You know you don't have to just quietly follow along and wait for someone to tell you what to do, right?  If you guys want to go do something else, hit the casinos, head out on your own to do anything, etc...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost is plundering the minibar for snacks and looks for something strong to drink. He likes the fluids not to freeze to fast inside his mouth and learned quickly that he is no longer affected by alcohol.
"Hey, shall I call the room service to got you guys something, too?"

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2012)

Using his faked russian persona, Vittorio moves in the streets of Vegas as if he had been born there. With the shameless lie of conducting interviews for a the national agency of research about the flourishing research activity on Vegas, he gets into hotels, casinos, shops, stops people in the steet, gets in restaurants and even laundry shops.

[Sblock=actions]Uomo will try to get this information:
Mercs shifts and moves outside the lab(from variable: time when people see them in town).
General info about the lab.
Movements  in and out of the lab (i.e. if there are services the lab consumes, like cattering and the like, that need to be transported inside by van.)
Info of the movements of the scientists working at the lab (like, are they in all day, or are seen in town?)[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Jun 30, 2012)

Moments ago, after the room was swept, Felix went into the bathroom with a disgruntled expression and then took out his frustrations on an innocent roll, of toilet paper. 
After a great and noisy struggle the door opened and the victor pranced out on all fours with the tattered remains in his mouth, spreading debris as he marched forwards joyously, partials of tissue paper floated in his wake and hung about his form.

He soon found himself bumping into Frost, shuddered roll in mouth, he craned his head up, looked at Frost, then glanced at the ruined object in his mouth, glanced back to frost Froest with widened eyes and rising hair, then back down at the piece of newly made trashed, repeated the process once or twice more, then looked to the kitchen, calmed down, shrugged and gave a halfhearted mer as he headed to the suite’s kitchen, pawed open the cabinet below the sink, deposited the kill in the trash can, gingerly kicked the door closed, and then started to peak though the rest of the kitchen in like manner; he basically hugged the drawers with his front paws and then leaned back to open them: it was rather clear he was fairly adept at manipulating things without proper hands.

Afterwards he pranced over to one of the room’s desks, hopped on top of it as more of the tissue paper fell of his coat, and then quickly made use of the provided pen and notepad after briefly humbling to get the cap of the pen off, maneuvered the pen into his mouth and then started writing swiftly; the writing was very mechanical in appearance, always strait with an absence of any kind of curve even when a letter called for it.

The Notepad read:
Latex gloves, small or smaller. Powdered!
Milk, whole
2 sticks of buttered, unsalted
Posta noodles, Fettuccine
...
The shopping list went on listing versus ingredients, spices, and even a few coking items. Some items, like “Chicken breasts, 2 pounds or more” were written with distinctively more care than other items, such as “Salt and Pepper” that seemed to be more of an afterthought.
After forming the list he would, assuming Frost fallowed him, draw Frost’s attention to it by pawing at it and nuging it towards him, if not he would pick it up in his mouth and then drop it in front of Frost and do the same, meowing as necessary.

Afterwards he would head back to the bathroom, where he had left his thing, get into his backpack, unravel one of the roles gingerly remove three hundred dolor bills, enough that he figured it would be more ample to pay for everything on the list.
he dropped the bills and then pranced over to look at the kitchen again. He could not help but let a pleased throbbing purr out of his thought as he breathed, he was finally freed from ordering room service and takeout every meal, they had a kitchen!

OoC: what, did you guys forget he can cook? :3


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2012)

With Uomo as the intrepid reporter, interviewing people, Cassandra decides to play camerawoman for a change. While all the attention is on him, she takes the opportunity to watch people's faces without the distraction of having to concentrate on her story, or questions. She looks around, for details or clues that folks might try to hide from the obvious journalist, but not be so careful of so long as the camera isn't pointed at them.

It all came from something Jones, one of the guys who'd run camera for her once said. _'When you carry a camera, people think that's your eyes. They flinch when you point it at them...and if you point it away, they forget you can still see them.'_

(Using Insight and Perception to try to notice important details and/or clues.)


----------



## BBs (Jun 30, 2012)

After the group sets up in the hotel room, and Grid is doing his thing, Laura checks her pockets to find some change. She manages to find some and prepares to leave the room. "This is my first time in LA, if you find anything that requires me, I'll be at the gambling machines. Anyway we can keep in contact?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2012)

Uomo and Cassandra head on the town gathering information for a few hours, talking to people all over about research facilities while hiding their interest in that *particular* facility by asking about several others as well.  



> General info about the lab.



Mercury Labs has been in in Vegas for seven years now, mostly dealing with pharmacological research.  They are on the cutting edge and funded/contracted by a major drug company, so corporate espionage is a major concern, and their security is tight. 
They seem to be 'open' 24 hours, with various scientists coming and going at all hours.


> Mercs shifts and moves outside the lab(from variable: time when people see them in town).



Nobody seems to have any real information about the 'security guards' at this particular lab - most of the security guards around town tend to blend together, as there is a LOT of security in Vegas.


> Movements in and out of the lab (i.e. if there are services the lab consumes, like cattering and the like, that need to be transported inside by van.)



Most of the Labs in Vegas keep fairly high security, and Mercury sets the bar.  All outside services are acquired elsewhere and brought in by their 'personal security'.


> Info of the movements of the scientists working at the lab (like, are they in all day, or are seen in town?)



The scientists at Mercury tend to work long hours, but are neither prisoners nor obsessed(well some may be..).  They take in the sights and spend some of their downtime around town just like any other person, though like most Vegas Citizens, they try to avoid the tourist traps.  They're very tight lipped about talking about work though.. one of them got a bit too drunk and slipped some info on a project six months ago, and was fired and sued for breaching his confidentiality contract.

From what Cassandra can tell, none of the citizens they've interviewed knows any real information on the Lab, they're just repeating what they've seen/heard.  You need to find someone who might have an actual connection with the place.  









*OOC:*



VV/Shayuri - In order to hide your interest with the deception it takes you extra time b/c you're essentially investigating multiple things to hide which one you're really looking into.  If you guys want to go looking for a Scientist to 'interview', you should be able to find one, but getting him to talk will be far more difficult.

Shayuri - In the last thread you mentioned filing a story.  What kind were you planning on filing?  You could have sent it through Grid before heading out with Uomo.

Zerith - I believe Frost was just asking if anybody else wanted to order room service, he didn't indicate that he intended to go out, but if WD's ok with it he could do that.

BBs - I'm assuming everyone's been provided with basic 'pay as you go'/burner cell phones by uomo/felix.  If you guys want more secure Commlinks, you'll have to spend equipment points on them, but with Grid the cell phones should be 'fairly' secure, as he can monitor them to see if they're being tapped into externally, and increase their security.
Also, How much money are you taking gambling, what kind of gambling, how long, are you drinking... details man! I need to know how much fun I can have with this. *evil grin*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost looks at the shopping list and the money and considers if he may go out or stay put. When Laura asked her question he raised his cell as an answer before saying.
"Just call me. And if you wait a moment, I will come with you, I got a shopping list."

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2012)

"Right, cellphones, thought there we some sort of advance walkie talkies ..." Laura looks towards Grid "Right, we have a walking, talking, highly super advance one." she gives him a smile for as a joke, then turns back to Frost "Sure I'll wait, be nice to have company, and stick together before going on our errands." She waits patiently, but seems excited.



Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Oh boy oh boy oh boy, such fun! I'll post it in OC for my detailed plans, and hopefully go along with them as I'll post!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

"Alright, ready to go, let's hit the streets!"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Frost and Laura head out into the hot Vegas afternoon loaded down with cash, seeming like any other couple of tourists out on the town... Except instead of heading straight into one of the casinos, they ask some directions to a local grocers and start stocking up for the night's feast courtesy of Felix the cat.

It takes a little while to gather all the ingredients on the list, and there was one close moment when Frost got an odd look from another passing shopper "isn't that cold?"  he glanced down and realized he was leaning on a freezer, his hand resting on the frozen metal while he stood nonchalantly, seeming not to notice the cold.









*OOC:*


 If BBs would rather have Laura split and go gambling first please just post so, and then Frost can decide what he's doing after his shopping.
Also feel free to post where you're heading/what you're doing after the shopping, or if you intend to pick up anything other than the cooking supplies.
The 'freezer burn' thing is just a humorous side note, don't need to get caught up in it.. unless you want to.


----------



## Zerith (Jul 1, 2012)

Felix was rather pleased when Frost accepted the task “Nyo!” he meowed happily with the development as he sat down, ears proudly raised, tail swaying slightly and eyes closed merrily.
__

When the duo hade left, he decided to be ready, and to get some other odds and ends squared away. He pranced back into the bathroom, and kicked the door closed lightly before kicking it closed, the sound of the shower running soon followed by the sound of clawed feet clacking on the tile floor before silence again won out.

Felix soon walked out, his hair slowly dripping and droplets rolling down his face and neck and onto dry clothes.
He had a large, mostly empty, bag of, presumably, dirty cloths in one hand and was pocketing a room key, change, and small bills with the other.
He made his over to Grid and ask “Do you have any laundry?”
After retrieving any articles from his younger, if presented, he would briefly look around the rooms and see if there was any articles that obviously needed to be washed; he would not open any drawers, suitcases of backpacks, but he would peak into any that were already open, and would check the closets (as they were a common depository for laundry when at a hotel) before taking the laundry and departing for the hotel’s Laundromat, where he would do the obvious task and then return.

Once he returned and the door was safely closed he would shift back into his familiar neutral form and set about the tedious task of neatly folding cloths and returning them to where they belonged.
Such as in his backpack, that he promptly repacked and then placed out of the way in the main room

He stood nearish in front of the door, expectantly, for nearly five seconds before setting off to the task of moving some of the sturdier chairs into the kitchen to use as stools as he worked, it was not built for someone of his stature. A new more, very short, moments passed and he found himself looking at the door again: he was not use to waiting when we wanted to cook, he was used to having everything on hand before he even thought about beginning, and it was a bit annoying to have to wait on something he always took for granted: ‘How long did they say they would be? Thirty minutes?’ he thought before it hit him that they gave him no eta, his left cheek and brow twitched, as did his tail.

In the end he had managed to get everything he planned on using out and in their own place ready for use, move a, then abandoned, chair into watchful position in front of the door and was curled up while taking a light catnap in front of one of the TVs on a bed, with a notepad with new drawing, and accompanying penciled, sprawled out beside him. Dick Dastardly and Muttley were playing on boomerang. Before abandoning his perch in front of the door he thought it wise enough to be short a certain pharmaceutical on the stock market.

OoC: even if he is merely a demi speedster, Felix is not one for waiting ;3


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost looks up at the freezer question, hastily removes his hand from the freezer and replies:
"Ouch, thanks, man. Hand got a bit numb lately. Shall really ask a doctor."
He than takes a step back. This was close and he takes extra effort not to bumping into anyone who could notice the hardness of his flesh and its icy temperature.
He dislikes being out in a desert. It was definitely to hot for his taste, but at least most rooms have a working air condition.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2012)

Laura was eager to go to the casinos, but that can wait. Food is important, and knowing the guys, they'd probably pick an all meat diet and that just won't do. "The slots can wait, what's the list? It better not be filled with nothing but cat-food." she gives a smile as Frost and her walked on. Asking for directions were easy, "Excuse me sir-" and instead of one, three guys came to give the same directions to the same place.

As the duo shop around "Okay we need spinach, lettuce, tomatoes, definitely no mushrooms, some -" Laura is interrupted with the customer giving Frost a weird look, and couldn't resist a giggle. "What's the matter? Cat got your hand?" she then bursts out laughing.









*OOC:*


Sorry, bad for posting on week-ends. Laura will stick with Frost until the  shopping ends, and then go to the casinos.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2012)

As the duo takes a moment off, Vittorio leans on a wall and lights up a cigar. He takes a deep breath and puff the strong and spiced smoke. *"Wel..."* he says, holding the cigar in one hand, and rubbing his left eye with the other. *"Seems our easy ways in do not exist, or at least these commoners don't know of any. We can try to get to one of them scientists, or ask around in the security guard syndicate." *the man sighs and takes another smoke. *"I don't really know, what do you think?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

"I think we'll have more luck with scientists than security people," Cassandra replies wearily, setting the camera down for a blessed moment. The Vegas sun was absolutely merciless, and she felt like they'd been out in it for hours. Which...was accurate, really. There were people selling little bottles of water for five bucks or more, and she'd bought one and called it a bargain because it was that or fall over.

She guzzled some of it, then sighed.

"Security people, good ones, are suspicious. More likely to look for problems, or flaws or holes in our stories. But you know what we really need? Admin staff. Secretaries or file clerks or that kind of thing." Cass nodded. "That's where you find your good leaks, ninety percent of the time. They don't have the wages and perks of the science team, but they file those reports and edit the papers and they have access to ALL that good stuff, but the system sort of forgets about them. That's who we need."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2012)

*"Now THAT'S a capital suggestion! Good thinking." *Uomo says, ethusiastically. He takes a moment to look at Cassandra, and points at her with his cigar. *"You look tired bambina, maybe I'll handle the camera while you ask the questions? Or do you want to take a break? We can spare 30 or 40 minutes if you need them."*


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for falling so behind. Out of town for a few days, then RL took over for the next couple[/sblock]

Terry gives the cat-man an odd look as he sets about domestic chores, but shrugs and offers up what dirty clothing has piled up during the group's quick trips south and now to Vegas. 

"You really want to help, though ... you process things quicker than normal, right?" he asks. "If I can feed you back surveillance footage, think you can scan it at high speed and try to reconstruct the security schedule?"

[sblock=ooc]







Jemal said:


> Jkason - Anything specific you're looking for with the satellite/cameras/hacking?




Grid would be trying to make a general assessment of security, and if he has access to any logs via the satellite or the local security grid he's hacked, he'd do what he could to compile a schedule. Sounds like the latter doesn't mention the extra security, but if he can scan back through the footage from the satellite (as noted above, possibly by taking advantage of Felix's Quickness abilities), they might have a vague sense of the security detail on the outside, at least.[/sblock]

[sblock=computer]


> "So they're your enemies then?  You're working against the Hive?"  Genie seems to perk up a bit "What about your friends, do they know or are you like a secret, double-agent spy?"




Terry laughed, his avatar shifting to a suave gentleman in an immaculately-tailored tux, martini glass in hand. 

"I trust my friends," he says. "They've got my back. So when do I hear about yours?"[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Now THAT'S a capital suggestion! Good thinking." *Uomo says, ethusiastically. He takes a moment to look at Cassandra, and points at her with his cigar. *"You look tired bambina, maybe I'll handle the camera while you ask the questions? Or do you want to take a break? We can spare 30 or 40 minutes if you need them."*




Cassandra shakes her head as she finishes her water and tosses the bottle away. "I can do it. You know what to say better than I do. I'm good now. Lets keep going. If I sit still too long, I won't be able to start going again."

She lifts the camera back up and nods, tired but ready to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2012)

*"Good."* Uomo says, and walks slowly to where the bottle was tossed and picks it up. *"Facing deadly danger but aware of the environment. What would the world do without me, Ha!"* he says, and throws the bottle in a trash can. *"Alright, tag along camera girl, we are off to find some administrative scum!"*


----------



## Zerith (Jul 4, 2012)

Earlier on

“Well, in my cat and ‘hybrid’ forms,” Felix started, making quotation marks with his hands that he raised beside his head as he said hybrid, laundry bag still in hand, before continuing on while lowering his hands back to his sides “I can more readily track events happening a dozen times faster than normal then an average observer can in real time; right now though, I’m not notably quick about anything.”

Felix glanced down, spied the bag and then looked back up. As a droplet rolled down his face across bare skin “I don’t think they will be back too soon, so I’ll get the laundry out of the way first; I don’t want to be out and about when they get back.” Felix said  before gathering the rest of the clothes and heading to the hotel’s Laundromat, he quickly got the cloths into their machines after flipping them inside out, one for white, one for darks, and so on, and then set them to wash, took a look at the time, and then left the machines to do their work he returned to the room, informed Grid he would leave again in a short while, but he figured he could get started while the clothes went through their wash cycle, he would then leave again, put the close to dry (and simply return with those he figured could not be machine dried to let them air dry in the room) and then staying in the room for another short while before going back to the Laundromat again and returning with the remainder of the clothing, he took a moment to get the cloths right side out and then folded them swiftly and put them in their places.

He then informed Grid he was ready to go through the remainder of the footage and then observed what was left to view. Afterwards he would stand nearish to the door for five seconds and then return to his schedule…

OoC: He is in his human form from when out of the room and before he first leaves it, he is in hybrid form any time he is in the room afterwards ;3


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

<Frost/Laura>
Frost and Laura continue their shopping, grabbing everything on Felix's list plus some more 'healthy' stuff at Laura's Insistence.  Fortunately, the wad Felix handed them should cover it.  

After they check out everything and start hauling their wares back to the room, they both get the feeling like they're drawing attention.

<Cass/Uomo>
Cassandra and Uomo finish their short break, Uomo being annoyingly environmental () as they start to head out.  
Realizing they may need some help finding their 'targets'.  Once they've acquired the information, they head out for another round of interviews.


<Grid/Felix>
Grid finds all the footage he can access, and starts poking around the labs security a bit more while Felix finishes all his chores.

A while after Felix has sat down to scan the footage, Grid gets a call from Uomo asking for some camera info to locate administrative personnel entering or exiting the building and track some of them down.  Once he's completed that relatively simple task, Grid returns to the security.









*OOC:*



Laura's got some good insight, so I figured she's not going to mess up Felix's recipe. 
Also hope you guys don't mind me 'stealing' Uomo/grid for a moment.  I figured it was the quickest way for you to find the administrative peeps, and just fast forwarded a little bit.

OK, I need the following checks: 
Frost/Laura : Perception
Grid : Tech, Persuasion
Felix : Perception, Insight
Uomo : Investigation, Insight
Cass :  may roll to Assist Uomo.

So who's idea was it to send the two wanted fugitives out for groceries? 
Or are Frost and Laura just being paranoid from all the guys checking out her hotness?
Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## BBs (Jul 7, 2012)

Seeing that the groceries were huge, Laura decided to help Frost take them back to the apartment. She attempts to carry the bulk of the groceries with ease "Here let me carry most of the stuff, since I added a few extra things." As Frost and her walk back to the apartments "You know, I've been thinking about it, I'm going with the name Shadow. It may seem it does not suit me, but I've been working on it. Hoping that Frost would understand what she means without trying to say the word "codename" in public. After her decree she takes a look around here and there in case any guy was following her.


----------



## Zerith (Jul 7, 2012)

OoC: going to just say he watched as a cat :3


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2012)

Vittorio hangs the phone with a smile,* "Fulcrum, we have aquired a target."* the man lifts a finger. *"I would love to say 'To the Batmobile!' but we're on foot, so presto, move!"* and he starts walking on 

_OOC: Borrow him as much as you need. It's kinda cool actually. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2012)

*Frost*

"At least it is short... still not sure about the cat's and the old man's names." Frost responds, distracted by what he had just seen...

[sblock=OOC]

I hope 22 is enough...

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

Cassandra hurries after him.

"What's his name?" she asks. "I can see what I can find about him online as we go.

She plucks her smartphone out of her pocket and starts doing some searches to give Uomo a little edge if she can...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2012)

<frost and shadow>
What Frost had seen was pretty much what he expected.. even in Vegas, Laura's beauty tended to stick out, and she was (obliviously) getting a rather large amountold looks from men - and a few women..
One of them stood out, however.  An Asian lady in a powersuit(the business kind!) seemed to be interested, but her gaze was more furtive and 'intrigued' than the leering of the others.

She did not seem to be following them though, heading into a restaurant shortly after Frost spots her.









*OOC:*


Does Frost intend to do/say anything about the Asian businesswoman, or just head back with the groceries?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2012)

*OOC:*



Apologies, got busy at work after that last post, then I thought I'd already updated this thread b/c of that post and forgot about the other two groups. ><







<Cass/Uomo>
The Intrepid Investigators head out to find the target that Grid had acquired for them, and soon find themselves at a Vegas Burlesque show/private club to speak with the one who seemed most likely to talk.  The duo manages to talk their way into the back to speak to 'Sapphire', one of the evening desk clerks, as she is about to start her night job.
She is initially wary of their presence, but after some sweet talking and promises to keep her an 'anonymous source', she agrees to answer their questions.. so long as they're willing to pay for the time. (Lap dances optional)

<Felix>
Even with his Feline Swiftness, it will still take Felix hours to go through the video.











*OOC:*


 Apologies to VV/Shayuri, I'd meant Persuasion, not Insight.  I'll just use your rolls for Insight and substituted your Persuasion modifiers.  That gives Cass a 15 (Two degrees success) and Uomo a 23 (With the Team Bonus).  DC was 25, but I'm giving a +2 circumstance bonus for the pair's access to 'contacts, well informed, etc' and let them drop a few names to convince their way in.
Sorry for the confusion.
Also with the 4(!) degrees of success from Cass, your Investigation total is 33. Question away!

Zerith : You'll have to go through about a week's worth of footage to compile a working schedule.  Even with Quickness 4, that'll take all night (12 hours).  Does Felix take any breaks, or is he going to continue working until/unless he is interrupted by other circumstances?


Still need a post from JKason, but the rest of you can feel free to keep going.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

[sblock=ooc]Apologies. Working to catch up after unexpected time unable to get online.[/sblock]

Terry largely ignored what was going on around him unless addressed directly. Sitting in the hotel room, sifting through code and files again, dodging past safeguards and trackers, he felt for just a minute like he was back home again, living the life he thought he'd live. A contented smile crossed his face as he kept digging...


----------



## BBs (Jul 20, 2012)

As Laura and Frost made their way back to their apartment room door, she gives Frost all the groceries. "Here you go, all right, I'm off to the biggest Casino this town has. Call me if you need me, but I may not answer due to having some fun!" She gives him a wink, and starts to head off for the Casino.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost manages to enter the room without letting go of the groceries: "Honey, I'm back home!" He jokes.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jul 21, 2012)

"All right, now for some fun!" Laura goes outside the hotel to ask for directions to the best casino this town has to offer.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2012)

<Frost & Laura>
Frost and Laura make it back to the hotel without incident, and after setting the groceries down, Laura takes off to the casino.

Frost's cheerful call seems to fall on deaf ears as Felix and Terry are deep in their projects.  He finishes unpacking, thankful that he'd been the one holding the ice cream - even after being pressed against his frozen flesh, it was near to melting from the hot desert sun as he puts it in the freezer.

<Laura>
Back downstairs, Laura easily finds herself directions to casinos, as well as a few offers for company.  One man in particular seems particularly persuasive, engaging her in conversation for several minutes as they discuss the area, nearby places to eat and gamble, and whether she'd like to accompany him to a poker game.  She's not sure why, but she's very drawn to this man, and trusts him.









*OOC:*



BBs, Laura has failed a Will save (By 2 degrees) against an Affliction.
The power is subtle and insidious, so Laura has no idea that anythings been done to her.  This is a 'unique' condition, You're still in control of her, but are essentially 'charmed' (To use the D&D term).  Also I've added a custom modifier that increases the time between saves by 3 ranks. (1/minute for current condition)
Until further notice, please just go along with it but be 'yourself'.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2012)

<Grid>
[sblock=computer]
Genie pauses for a while at Grid's request "I.. I can't let you meet them, not yet.  They're too convinced that you guys are bad, they don't even know I'm talking to you.  They'd be mad at me, they'd say I'm jeopardizing us all."  She looked down, pouting a bit.  "But maybe I can help you.  Maybe we can work together and show them that we can be trusted?"
[/sblock]

Grid's work at the computer absorbs him completely, back to his hacker days, back to when he could be one with the computer WITHOUT transforming into lightning.  It's rather elating, to be able to get back in that grove, so much so that he barely registers Frost's return with the groceries.

After a few hours of work, Grid has been able to thoroughly scout out the lab's computer defenses.  There are a few cracks that he may be able to exploit, and he's gotten access to all of their less-secured files, as well as discovering that the internal network used for the more clandestine research projects is a closed server with no exterior or wireless access.  If he could get inside, he would be able to find his way in.









*OOC:*



OK, Grid's got access to all the security and information from the ground floor up.  Everything below that is closed and unhackable - at least remotely.
Between what he gets and what Felix sees on the surveillance, they are able to comprise the schedule of those working in the upper floors, and deduce an idea of personnel and security below that, based off those Felix saw that aren't present up stairs.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2012)

_*Reposted in case you missed it*_
<Cass/Uomo> 
The Intrepid Investigators head out to find the target that Grid had acquired for them, and soon find themselves at a Vegas Burlesque show/private club to speak with the one who seemed most likely to talk. The duo manages to talk their way into the back to speak to 'Sapphire', one of the evening desk clerks, as she is about to start her night job.
She is initially wary of their presence, but after some sweet talking and promises to keep her an 'anonymous source', she agrees to answer their questions.. so long as they're willing to pay for the time. (Lap dances optional)

[sblock=ooc]
Apologies to VV/Shayuri, I'd meant Persuasion, not Insight. I'll just use your rolls for Insight and substituted your Persuasion modifiers. That gives Cass a 15 (Two degrees success) and Uomo a 23 (With the Team Bonus). DC was 25, but I'm giving a +2 circumstance bonus for the pair's access to 'contacts, well informed, etc' and let them drop a few names to convince their way in.
Sorry for the confusion.
Also with the 4(!) degrees of success from Cass, your Investigation total is 33. Question away!
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jul 21, 2012)

Laura agrees to playing with the man at poker, and lets the man lead on to their destination by his side.









*OOC:*


Assuming we go play poker, my question still stands on using that luck advantage for hitting the jackpot, though that's if we do have a good game of poker.


----------



## Zerith (Jul 23, 2012)

[sblock=OoC] R.L.M. For the fail ^_^; 
Don’t have internet at my new place yet..  so yeah, it will be a while longer  before I’m back up to speed on my posts ^_^; [/sblock]

Frost’s comment finally registered, and it annoyed Felix, but not for the obvious reason.
At the time Felix was perched in front of the TV with a distinct amount of ‘feline grace’   before he turned his head towards Frost and cocked it the side, his cloths were basically little more than draped over his animal form; then he shifted into his neutral form, filled out his cloths enough that they were in no danger of falling off and paused the TV before standing up and approaching the kitchen and Frost.

“Back home?” Felix spoke, as if it made no sense and he was trying to figure it out, yet his tone and expression betrayed that he was simply annoyed by it, and he was about to explain why “just say one or the other. I mean, that would be like me saying ‘I’m Hast Quick!’  or Terry saying ‘I’m a hacker _And_ I’m good with compu-“ Felix started to rant before he remembered that frost left for groceries.
  [FONT=&quot]A district glimmer of glee shined in his eyes as a reflective green light was briefly caught in his pupils; he was restrained only so much that he did not make an “Eiiieeeee!” of a delighted  squeal as he held his hand together beneath his face briefly, before dashing into the kitchen and then whizzing around as he started his preparations, then, however, it became apparent that he was looking for something that he simply could not find; while before he would open a cabinet or the fringe he would always either close it immediately, or yank something out as he almost skipped about, he was instead taking a few seconds to look through each and every nook and cranny in the kitchen in a _slightly_ more frantic manner.

Felix soon stood right in front of Frost, and did his best to feign a happy smile, a brief glance over his head and to his splayed tail however, or to the_low-fat_ cake mix in his hands, that he was nearly kneading with his clawed hands and spreading to ribbons, betrayed that he  was very much not pleased, his smile was also cracked and failing miserably to display honest contentment with the situation. “I can understand if something just have to be subbed out...” he started, he was being painfully polite, Frost did him a large favor and he knew it, but at the same time.. he was very, very annoyed at the results. “But…” he continued on as a not too tiny amount of venom came through his tone “It seems like a health food nut, with very picky taste buds, did the shopping ann~” Felix went on before it dawned on him who Frost was with… then instead of simply having his tail puffed out in aggravation, he recalled some of the foods Laura had bought in the past… and Frost seemed the passive type… so Laura would have gotten her way on just about everything… and it was Felix’s fought that she was allowed to interpret the list as she pleased because Felix never told frost that the list was explicit… 

For a rage filled moment Felix stood still and did not make a sound, as he clamped down onto this lower lip between his teeth, inadvertently showing off his canines, and throated the helpless box of cake mix.
He then breathed deeply in and out, before counting to ten, in German, as he got back to work in the kitchen.  And murmuring to himself in yet more German.
He blitzed around, going from the top of a stool to a chair as he minced chopped and filled a pot with water.
Felix then looked back to Frost with cheeks puffed “it will take about a half hour for everything to cook.” He said in a near pouting voice.

No mushrooms? He could live with that… but why the whole gran noodles? Low fat, _soy_, milk!?!  Splenda?!?!? ‘Why!!!’
[/FONT]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2012)

Jemal said:


> _*Reposted in case you missed it*_
> <Cass/Uomo>
> The Intrepid Investigators head out to find the target that Grid had acquired for them, and soon find themselves at a Vegas Burlesque show/private club to speak with the one who seemed most likely to talk. The duo manages to talk their way into the back to speak to 'Sapphire', one of the evening desk clerks, as she is about to start her night job.
> She is initially wary of their presence, but after some sweet talking and promises to keep her an 'anonymous source', she agrees to answer their questions.. so long as they're willing to pay for the time. (Lap dances optional)
> ...




Cassandra let Uomo have the camera for this, since she was taking the lead for a little bit. She fell easily into an 'interview' persona. It had never been her specialty, but it didn't take many to fall into a particular rhythm of speech and posture.

Making sure Uomo didn't look like the camera was on, she spoke to Sapphire.

"Thanks very much for agreeing to see us. I know your time is valuable so I'll get to the point. I'm investigating allegations of environmental and health code violations at the laboratories you work at. I'd like you to be a source for that investigation. I can offer complete anonymity; your name will not be cited or even recorded, and your face and voice will be digitally altered to conceal your identity on the base footage so no unaltered copy will exist. And of course, the financial incentive we discussed earlier."

"During the course of your employment, have you seen or heard anything that's led you to believe the lab is performing dangerous, possibly illegal experimentation?"

As an interview question, it was terrible. Vague, and infused with inflamatory and leading language. She knew that...but since she was fishing for information, she needed to cut some corners. The question was meant to get Sapphire excited...get her gossiping.  Get her free-associating and speculating. Bad for journalism, but good for people who just wanted something, anything, to go on.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2012)

Uomo maintained a solemnity expression in his face, uncommon for the jovial old man. He left the camera on his lap, pointing at another direction. He used the time to appreciate the girl, she was nice to the eyes, to say the least.


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

[sblock=computer]"Well, you're not the only one with cautious friends," he responds. "But let's see what we can work out, and maybe we'll make ourselves some inroads," he says, trying to be supportive of Genie while remaining noncommital.[/sblock]

Terry's attention returned to the world slowly. It had always taken him awhile to reassimilate with the outside when he'd been in the zone so long; being able to connect so much more intimately with his abilities made the transition all the more difficult. It took him a moment to register that Frost was back; another to realize Felix was in some kind of tizzy. The cat-man had retreated to the kitchen by the time Terry finally had himself together.

"I ... missed something, didn't I?" he says blearily. "Sorry about that. I can get a bit tunnel-visioned, but it payed off, after a fashion. I'm in as far as I can get from here," he says. "What we're after is offline, standalone stuff. Which makes it all the more suspicious."


----------



## Zerith (Jul 25, 2012)

Felix eyed Terry, checks still puffed, Terry had unwittingly made himself an out lite, Felix then depuffed his checks and grew an overly serous tone  as he said “What you missed is serous. We’re dealing wii –th! Lowfatingredients-and *Splenda!!!*” he spoke very quickly towards the end before saying Splenda as if it was some kind of evil entity that must be destroyed at all costs.
Felix then turned  back to tending the white sauce and grumbling to himself “Why you would replace real sugar with something that uses chlorine in its creation process… bah, why can’t people just watch the raw number of calories they eat and how many they burn off…”


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2012)

<Burlesque (Uomo & Cass)>
Sapphire's eyes widened a bit "Illegal experimentation? Oh my, I've heard rumours of some strange things going on in the lower levels, but not exactly that!  Well I tell you it wouldn't surprise me, the security they have there, and how wound up those scientists are!  Did you know I've had to change clubs TWICE in the last year because they found out where I worked and kept harassing me for 'co-worker discounts'?  Some of'em are nice enough, but most of those higher-security types act like they're so damned important."
She looks over at Uomo, noticing his gaze. "Not much for a cameraman to do in this interview is there?  How bout I keep you entertained while I answer your questions?  Tell you what, first one's free since You guys're paying for the time anyways."  She winks at the old man, smiling warmly. 









*OOC:*


 Actually the camera would have been left at the door, places like this wouldn't want any photographs taken.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2012)

Cassandra nodded, encouraging 'Sapphire' to go on. When the dancer diverted her attention to Uomo, she took the welcome opportunity to collect her thoughts. The beginnings of a horrible, horrible plan were starting to take root in her mind. Horrible, but possibly effective.

She gave Uomo a shrug, tacit permission to do what he liked in this case.

"What kind of rumors have you heard about the lower levels?" Cassie asks, courteously stepping back to give Sapphire and Uomo some space.

"Did the scientists ever talk about it? Maybe when they came to the club?" Then, as if it was an afterthought, "What's the name of the last club you worked at, by the way?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking this is some kind of perverted plan from Fulcrum's part, Uomo puts on a satisfied face and says *"What the hell, you got just one life right?"*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2012)

*<Burlesque, Uomo and Cass>*
Sapphire smiles and moves towards Uomo, beginning her routine as she answers Cassandra's questions.

"I used to work at the 'Randy Goose'.. it was kind of a dive, but I needed the money.  So glad I found this place though - really classy." She grins as her top hits the floor
"I've heard all sorts of weird things.  That they've got military grade security, that there's a whole other facility down there, that it's government weapons research... Some people even said they saw a few mutants being 'escorted' to the basement - and not willingly.  We figured they were just guys who'd been caught by security trying to break in.  Security's pretty tight."

"The geeks usually had other things on their minds when they came in to see me, but sometimes they'd try to impress me with the work on their 'miracle cure'.  Didn't really fly, I'm into guys who're a bit more.. physically developed." She winks at the tall 'Russian'.

[sblock=Sense Motive 10]
Sapphire is really good at her job of making the customer feel desired.
[sblock=Sense motive 20]
Actually, She seems to be genuinely interested in Uomo for some reason..
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2012)

*<Swanky Hotel Room - Enoch>*
It had taken a couple weeks of careful maneuvering, but finally Enoch had managed to make his way into a High Stakes, private poker game.  Initially he had thought to just make a lot of money in the casinos, but had quickly come to the conclusion that he'd be accused of cheating (Which, in fact, he was).  

Armed with this insight, the Psychic had gained a bit of fame and money working his way through various poker tournaments, subtly 'convincing' people to help him higher and higher on the 'food chain' until finally he'd landed himself into a high stakes game, with barely enough to cover his entry - But now that he was here, that wouldn't matter, as he would be able to easily win whatever he needed from this roomful.  

At the table with him were two corporate executives, a US Senator, a b-list actress, and an Asian woman in a suit who seemed to be nervous.

After about an hour of play, Enoch had managed to more than triple his starting pile, but was starting to get a strange headache.  It threw off his concentration a bit, costing him a hand he should have won, before he realized what it was - focusing a bit, he was able to pinpoint that it was another Psychic plying his craft.  Enoch could recognize a mental control like he had been exerting back at the institute being used not a hundred feet from where he sat.


*<Another Nearby Room - Laura>*
Laura followed the intriguing man, introducing himself as Chris, several blocks away until they arrived at a room on the 20th floor of a swanky hotel.  By the time they arrived, she was absolutely enthralled by him.  Upon entering the room, she noted several men sitting around the poker table, and a group of scantily clad, defeated looking women sitting nearby. 
An older, tubby man looked up as Chris and Laura entered. "Ah I see everybody's here with their stakes.  Shall we begin the game now?"

Chris nodded and told Laura to sit with the other women until called upon.









*OOC:*



BBs - Congratulations, you've just become a victim of human trafficking!
You get another will save right now.  I'll allow you to roll this time.
20 or less = Still charmed/enthralled, not realizing anything is wrong and happily obeying.
21-25 = Somewhat charmed, but realizing that something's not quite right.  Slightly Confused.
26 = Manages to snap out of it and realize what's going on.


VR, I assumed you would be trying to be 'subtle' about the way you're 'winning' your money, rather than just try to mentally force people to hand it over or push your luck with a few big plays.
Also, While technically your mental perception requires you to actively use it, I took some liberties this time b/c Enoch's never encountered another psychic, and the feedback and unfamiliarity of it caused his 'spider sense' to tingle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2012)

*"Svyatoĭ gryeĭpfrut!"* exclaims Uomo, upon seeing Sapphire's gifts. It would have been idiotic to flex to an exotic dancer that have likely seen men of more developed physics, however, this girl seemed truly interested in him. Perhaps showing off his thousand year Roman muscles could lose her tongue a little more. 

_OOC: ...If you catch my drift. _


----------



## BBs (Aug 2, 2012)

Laura entered the room with a smile, ironically. Sitting next to the girls, she pondered about the poker game it self. She feels something is not right, but could not place her finger on it. She looks around the room not in alarm, but confusion.









*OOC:*


Was hoping to save Luck, but using luck reroll ... wow what a waste, this isn't my time /sigh. Owell  Never mind that, thanks to Walking Dad's awesome knowledge, <3 , it's actually a 23


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 2, 2012)

Enoch Prince's inner monologue runs fast and unceasingly as he studies the other players for minute tells, _Ow! Dammit! This drink is doing squat for my headache. If it weren't for the jackhammer attached to my skull, this would be sooo cool. Drinking in public, in freaking Vegas! And senator Oxley doesn't recognize me. That's cool. Corrupt bastard. Wait! did I just see ... yeah that was a stellated hexahedron on the mental plane. I'm not running running any mind control right now, just some illusion to look older. So why would a figure like *that* show up. Crap! I know why, and there's another hexahedron. There's gotta be somebody else with access to the mental plane here. There's gotta be a thousand poker tournaments a day in Vegas, and another guy with my abilities shows up at this one? No way that's a coincidence.   Well I'm not gonna just sit around and wait for the trap to close._

He scans around looking for the other mentalist, while starting to get out of his seat. Midway, Enoch grabs a last quick gulp of his drink. "Sorry dumbshows, dudettes I gotta cash out and beat feet. Laterz."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2012)

BBs said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


You add 10 to rerolls of 10 or less. So the second roll is actually a 23


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2012)

_<Burlesque, Uomo/Cassandra>_
Sapphire moves onto Uomo's lap and speaks in a low voice. "There's something about you, you're like some ancient roman gladiator come to life.. I really dig the roman thing."
She continues her show, seeming to enjoy herself while waiting for more questions.  "You don't think they're like, hurting people down there do you?"









*OOC:*


BTW, tried giving you xp for the sweet grapefruit, but apparently I don't spread it out enough so you cant get any.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2012)

_<Swanky Hotel - Enoch, Laura>_
The others seem somewhat relieved by Prince's departure, except for the Asian woman, who watches him cautiously as he sweeps up his winnings.

Scanning around, Enoch locates the hexahedron in a nearby room, but as he leaves the room he's in, he notices that it is beginning to crack.  Whoever is being controlled is very willful, and fighting back.








*OOC:*


BBs, since you partially broke free, you may try another save, which will occur after a minute.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 3, 2012)

Uomo seems surprised at first, but quickly regains his composture. *"I get that all the time, haha!" * he laughs ala Johnny Bravo. He would have asked more questions, but it was Fulcrum job to do it... and besides he was enjoying himself, no need to put up excuses!


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 4, 2012)

As he makes his way to the hexahedron, psychically keeping a low profile, Enoch occasionally pauses to 'look' back at the asian woman. _What's her deal. This scene is looking more and more fishy by the moment._ When he arrives at the entrance to other room, he peeks in try to get an idea of what's going on and who is there.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2012)

Jemal said:


> _<Burlesque, Uomo/Cassandra>_
> Sapphire moves onto Uomo's lap and speaks in a low voice. "There's something about you, you're like some ancient roman gladiator come to life.. I really dig the roman thing."
> She continues her show, seeming to enjoy herself while waiting for more questions.  "You don't think they're like, hurting people down there do you?"




Cassandra stepped into Sapphire's field of vision, realizing that Uomo was not the right one to answer that 'in-character' and probably wasn't thinking all that well at the moment either.

"That's what we're trying to find out," she says. "What we really need is footage from the lab. Audio...video...something concrete. Now, I know you're already sticking your head out, but...is there some way that we could get a look inside? Security's tight, but there must be something. An unwatched door, or...a time of day when the guy at the cameras is asleep...maybe they cut corners checking maintenance... Security's a pain. When everything's been going without an incident for a long time, people get lax because it's easier. Can you think of anything like that you've seen lately?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*



Sorry all for the delays again, in addition to my regular hectic and distracting life I'm currently looking for a new place to live by the end of the month, so haven't had as much posting time as I'd like.  Will try to update as often as I can.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

_<Burlesque, Uomo/Cassandra>_

"well.. I know they've got the downstairs on a different circuit than the upstairs.. the upstairs security's pretty lax, I think they spend more time reading than watching the cameras.  Never been downstairs myself though."
She drapes herself onto Uomo's lap and looks him in the eyes "Getting in up top wouldn't be too hard if, say.. you had someone on the inside helping you.."  She smiles as she grinds against him "But you'd have to find your own way downstairs."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

_<Swanky Hotel, Laura/Enoch>_

When Enoch arrives at the room, he takes a quick peek inside.

[sblock=perception DC 10]he finds it filled with 5 men sitting around a table playing cards while several women sit off to one side.  Most of the women do not seem happy to be there.
[sblock=perception dc 15] One of the women, a stunningly beautiful young woman with long black hair, appears confused.  Enoch recognizes her from the news down in south america recently, she's wanted by the Brazillian government as a Terrorist, and is known to go by the name "Laura".
One of the women Enoch remembers seeing on TV, Jane Scott.  she was convicted of murdering her husband last year and sentenced to life in prison.
Enoch recognizes one of the men in the room, the largest man, as Warden Gray of an upstate women's prison.. The one Ms. Scott was sentenced to, actually..
He also recognizes two of the other women from Missing Person reports.
None of the others stands out (Including the other psychic).
[sblock=perception dc 20] The confused girl is the one under control, though she seems to be fighting her way free.  A young red-haired man at the table with his back to the door is the one controlling her, though he seems to be concentrating more on the game, acting very similar to what Enoch had been doing, though from the setup, Enoch thinks they're playing for different stakes.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]









*OOC:*



BBS - Laura gets another will save now:  21+ snap out of it, 11-20 remain the same, 10 or less back to being charmed.  
VV -  I made it a perception check b/c you're only peeking quick to avoid detection.. speaking of, I'll also need a Stealth check since Enoch is attempting to take a look in without being detected.. This applies whether you're trying to peek in the door(Being spotted/seen), or peek in with your psychic senses.(Being mentally detected)

Well informed on the asian chick : All Enoch knows is that she is very connected in the criminal world, and that people call her Mizuchi.
If you make the DC 15 Perception he'll get a good enough 'look' at the others in the room to get the Well Informed checks on them (this Information is included in the perception blocks above)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

*OOC:*



Was there any DM input needed back at the hotel room with grid/frost/Felix, or are you guys just making supper and waiting on the others to return?


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2012)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Was there any DM input needed back at the hotel room with grid/frost/Felix, or are you guys just making supper and waiting on the others to return?












*OOC:*


I believe the latter. I think we'd gathered what intel we could, and I was under the impression we were just waiting on the other scenes to 'catch up' to where we were. If I've misinterpreted something, let me know.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 21, 2012)

Not seeing the armed government agents or similar trouble he was worried about Enoch drops his invisibility and walks in.









*OOC:*


Enoch does revert to maintaining the illusion that he's over 21 and to conceal Sleep of Reason though (DC 21 will). Also, I won't bother to roll stealth since Enoch sucks at it, and wasn't being particularly discreet with his peeking, relying instead on invis (resistible DC 21)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2012)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe the latter. I think we'd gathered what intel we could, and I was under the impression we were just waiting on the other scenes to 'catch up' to where we were. If I've misinterpreted something, let me know.











*OOC:*


Same here.


----------



## BBs (Aug 22, 2012)

Laura shakes her head again trying to fix her finger on what is wrong, but nothing can be wrong, everything seems perfect.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming that in walking in openly Enoch receives the well-informed info, but not the DC20 insights. If I'm wrong please let me know and I'll edit.







Enoch winks at Laura and then smirks at the poker players. "So stop if I'm leaping to conclusions. But you holes are in a town where prostitution is perfectly legal, yet are all hot to gamble killer terrorist slave girls. Now if we can somehow put aside how utterly and completely _wrong_ that is, was there ever a time when this wasn't going to blow up in your faces?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2012)

_<Swanky Hotel, Enoch/Laura/Katrina>_

Two of the guys jump up, drawing guns.  The warden looks up, eyes wide at first before realizing it's just one person.  The psychic (Chris) doesn't bat an eye, and the fifth man sits frozen and wide-eyed.

*"Unless you got some federal swat team we DONT own sitting outside that door, sonny, then the only thing about to blow here is you... getting blown away..."*  The warden frowns and sets his cards down but doesn't stand.  *"Now I'm a reasonable man so I'll give you a choice.  Either we shoot you and nobody ever finds the body, or these guys escort you to another room you can jump out of.. least that way your family'll have a body to bury.  So what'll it be?"*










*OOC:*


Sorry Darwin, I'd forgotten to include Katrina in the tags last time, but she is indeed one of the 'slave' girls (Not mind controlled).  Feel free to act as you wish, though your character would have no equipment/gear on her except for some skimpy/slutty clothing... Though there's plenty of materials to sample nearby, and I assume she stored something useful before commiting herself to her 'role'.
BBS - The circumstances are rather alarming and distracting, and Chris' concentration falters.  
You get a new save:
16+ breaks free completely
11+ back to only slightly charmed.  In game terms, she would be Staggered (Dazed and hindered), and unable to take actions against Chris, but otherwise free to act.
VV - Yes by heading straight in you can get all the well informed information without the perception checks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Uomo's hand slide over the woman's body, at the time that he says *"And perhaps could you be that someone?"*


----------



## BBs (Aug 23, 2012)

The intrusion of the new man catches Laura by surprise with his wink, and gave Chris a distraction. A distraction more then enough for Laura to snap out of it, and brings her back to reality. She gives a deathly glare at Chris, but also notices armed guards.









*OOC:*


Wondering if I could get a surprise round to charge Chris


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 23, 2012)

Enoch steps out of the line of fire while leaving his older illusory self standing still and talking, "Funny you should mention that Mr. Grey. About the SWAT team and all ..."

Enoch pauses dramatically, while checking to see if any of the thugs track his actual movement rather than continuing to cover the illusion. If he doesn't have any guns pointed at him, he'll have the 'SWAT team' rush in, mostly female, and bristling with SMG's and shotguns. He won't impose the illusion on Laura (since she's wanted for terrorism and might freak out). But he will have the illusionary agents shout over anyone who might see through the trick and try to give warning. *"Drop your weapons! Drop your weapons NOW!"*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2012)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry Darwin, I'd forgotten to include Katrina in the tags last time, but she is indeed one of the 'slave' girls (Not mind controlled).  Feel free to act as you wish, though your character would have no equipment/gear on her except for some skimpy/slutty clothing... Though there's plenty of materials to sample nearby, and I assume she stored something useful before commiting herself to her 'role'.











*OOC:*












*OOC:*


If we can assume that Katrina has attuned to steel before going undercover she will move in closer to one of the guys with a gun as subtly as she can.   

If she does not have any attunement she will attempt to attune to a hard substance.  Before approaching the bad guys.   







Katrina attempts to hide her true identity while moving into position.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 24, 2012)

Katrina begins edging closer to the table, realizing that it's about to hit the fan and preparing to go metal.  She bumps the coffee table, however, knocking over a glass of water and drawing the attention of almost everybody.
Fortunately, her fumble is covered by the sudden influx of the swat team, which draws everybody's attention back to the door.
One of the gunners lowers his gun a few inches, squinting at them confused.  He tries to say something but can't be heard over the shouting of the SWAT.
Grey and the other gunner go wide-eyed, Grey stumbling out of his chair while the second gunner starts to put his gun down.

Chris finally moves, standing and turning, waving his arm in the direction of the swat team.  They turn into mist and blow away.
"You think you can come into MY town and start playing Mind Games, kid? I'm the KING of mind games!" Chris looks at Enoch's illusory self - apparently he hadn't seen through that, at least.
Before he can finish his speech though, a roar comes from the side as Laura charges across the room, taking advantage of the confusion to slam into Chris.









*OOC:*



I really hate how you cant see rolls while replying/editing.  I keep having to open a second copy of the page to see what the rolls are..
OK, so Grey is prone, one Gunner is currently unarmed, the other is deciding who to shoot.  You guys need initiative rolls!
Also Katrina needs a will save(21 I believe) to know that the swat team is illusory, otherwise she thinks they're real, since Enoch has no reason to let her in on it.

I decided that with everything going on, Chris was auto-hit by Laura's charge. 
BBS - On that subject, while I was checking how much damage Laura does I found your sheet a bit confusing - you have strength listed as 7, and your melee damage is listed as 9 (3 base +6 str).
What's the 3 base from and why is the bonus from strength different from your listed strength?


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 24, 2012)

"What _I_ think is that when the total hottie you've been messing with is done with you, the only sense in which this is YOUR town will be that there are pieces of you all over it."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

Jemal said:


> _<Burlesque, Uomo/Cassandra>_
> 
> "well.. I know they've got the downstairs on a different circuit than the upstairs.. the upstairs security's pretty lax, I think they spend more time reading than watching the cameras.  Never been downstairs myself though."
> She drapes herself onto Uomo's lap and looks him in the eyes "Getting in up top wouldn't be too hard if, say.. you had someone on the inside helping you.."  She smiles as she grinds against him "But you'd have to find your own way downstairs."




Cassandra glances at Uomo, but decides that his question is practically rhetorical.

She nods slowly at the woman's words. Risky as hell, but a hell of a lot better than storming the front gates. God though, this could go wrong in so many ways.

"Okay," she says, "It's a risk, but no story worth a damn ever broke without risks. Can we get in touch with you again once I talk to my editor and let him know what's going on? We'll need to set up a time when all this happens."


----------



## BBs (Aug 27, 2012)

Laura not caring about the armed guards or the swat charged the man that controlled, took advantage, and tricked her. Striking him was all the time she needed to attempt to grab hold, and hoping to drain him to nothing more than a husk.









*OOC:*


Huh, to do a grapple check, do I have to roll anything, or does the opposition just roll a resistance check?  Used to the old ways of rolling grapple checks. Either way, rolling just in case.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 27, 2012)

Katrina was just about to shift form when the SWAT team burst in.   _"What a close one"_ she thinks to herself.    

_"Now, hopefully I can get out of this alive without attracting too much attention."_










*OOC:*


Katrina will pick up any sort of item to use as an improvised weapon, and ready an action to strike anyone who attacks her.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2012)

_<Burlesque, Cass & Uomo>_
Saphire smiles "Well since you asked so nicely." She grabs a pen, writing her number on Uomo's hand.
"Don't be afraid to call for non-business." She looks up at the clock "Unfortunately time's up, I gotta get back to work.  If you wanna talk more, call me after work.. or you could just buy another dance." She leans in to whisper to him "Maybe without the audience.." then stands up and starts to get dressed.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2012)

_<Swanky Hotel - Laura, Kat, Enoch>_ *Combat*
[sblock=initiative]
Laura 26
Chris 18
Enoch 16
Gunners 13
Kat 10
[/sblock]
Laura tackles Chris, taking him to the ground with her by surprise, then attempting to drain his life away. He manages to resist her efforts however, possibly using his psychic powers to dampen her weakening touch.









*OOC:*



Since Lauras Drain is a reaction to touch, it doesn't take any action on her part beyond touching him.  It happens once during the surprise round grapple, and again b/c she won initiative during her first turn.
Unfortunately, he made a pair of great rolls and is unaffected by both (The psychic dampening is just fluff, he's not actually psychically defending himself) .  He is however quite well grabbed. I'll assume Laura spends her actual action as a readied action to regrab him should he escape (Since it only takes a free action to maintain, and the draining is free from touch)... which he fails at. 

It's Enoch's turn.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 30, 2012)

_Hmm, lets see if the king of mind games can keep up with me._ Enoch has his illusory self raise his hands in surrender. Then, as he starts a tricky illusion involving Laura, he creates a distraction, someone spraying the warden and guards with an assault rifle from around the corner. But the main event is a phantasm of Laura swinging Chris around, at blinding speed,  like a baseball bat. Enoch aims to catch all the guards as well as the warden in faux whirlwind of violence, and end with phantasmal Laura still holding Chris, but from a different position from that of the actual woman.









*OOC:*


Let me know if any of that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2012)

Uomo smiles, *"Sure, we'll keep in touch gorgeous." *he replies with a wink. After Saphire stands up and goes away, Uomo leads Cassandra outside. He clears his throat. *"Sorry I put you through that; despite all I think we have our ticket in. Lets check back with the rest of the team, shall we?"*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


at this point I think it's safe to drop initiative and let you guys finish the combat in a narrative.  With Laura free and chris.. Handled... You guys should have no problems with the rest.
Kat would easily realize there are mutations in play.
So how do you guys intend to handle the situation? What will you do with the crooks and their slaves?


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 30, 2012)

Once all the opposition is unconscious Enoch says, "I think I can make sure that warden sleazebag doesn't weasel out of this. And that should do for his lame-ass crew. But I'm not sure what to do with mind-rapey guy. He looks at Laura suddenly uncomfortable. I know he totally has it coming, but you weren't going to actually kill him right? I know you have this whole terrorist rep, but from what I've seen that's usually just what governments call anyone they don't like."









*OOC:*


I don't suppose Katrina wants to introduce herself?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

Cassandra chuckles and shrugs. "I'm a big girl, Uomo," she assures him. "And a reporter. It takes more than a little sleaze to offend me. But yeah, I think it's high time we put these pieces together into an actual plan."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 31, 2012)

Katrina looks around at the other mutation in play in the room.

"Ok"  she shifts to stone form.   "Who are you people?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 1, 2012)

"I'm Enoch. I was hanging, looking to get my own show, like Criss Angel or that old guy, whatshisname. Oh yeah, David Copperfield. I could totally put that brah to shame. But then I came across this scene, and was like 'No way, this sick BS has gotta end yesterday'" Enoch's face breaks into an cheeky grin.


----------



## BBs (Sep 1, 2012)

During the fiasco Laura resisted with all her might to drain the pathetic pulp to nothing more than a shriveled up raisin. But she wouldn't be the same. Drying him up just enough for him to survive but teach him a lesson. "Don't you dare do that to any woman ... OR ANYONE EVER AGAIN!" Standing up as the ruffians surrender, she is silent till the person that helped break her will free mentioned the person at her feet, shivering her. "No I am not a terrorist, and as proof, this pathetic wretch is alive." Motioning the man at his feet. Turning to the new woman who seems like another mutant with the skin hard as stone, speaking with some snide. "I'm Laura, you might already know me, being over the news and all." Giving a sigh before looking down at her apparel, then giving a bit of a snap "Is there any normal clothes around here!?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 1, 2012)

"No, I can't say that I've heard of you.   Though, it does appear you are not on the same size as the guys running this place so that's a good thing.   My name's Katrina.   I'm not sure about normal clothes.   I'm going to need some myself"


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 2, 2012)

"Well I would be like totally honored to take you ladies shopping. But someone needs to keep an eye on our 'bags. I can pick up something stopgap at the casino clothing store. They won't be the most dazzling threads, but better than slave girl chic." Unless someone objects Enoch will head for the elevators at a jog.


----------



## BBs (Sep 3, 2012)

"Huh, good news for once, not being presumed as a terrorist" Laura turns to Enoch "Please! Anything will do, anything! ... As long as it's not just a couple of strings."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2012)

*OOC:*



What is being done about the subdued slavers and confused/frightened girls?  Or the fact that people may have heard the ruckus?
*Also see ooc thread*


----------



## BBs (Sep 6, 2012)

Then an idea hits Laura "Wait, actually never mind that, I do know some people who could help us out. They're mutants like us, please let me help. It's the least I could do for you two saving me." She scrounges around the unconscious men for their big jackets to cover her. "See, I won't need clothes, these will do for now." She then stands there waiting for her two rescuers for a reply.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

Katrina relaxes and shifts back to human form.   

"Could I have one of those jackets too, It's a bit cool in her."   She looks down at her disguise, essentially nothing more than a bikini with fringe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2012)

Uomo nods, and rising a finger high in the air, he proclaims. *"To the Batcave!" *and he starts trotting towards the hotel, the camera bouncing on his shoulder.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 7, 2012)

Enoch seems slightly disappointed. "Alrighty. I'm guessing you want to wait until your friend show before I take the warden over to the Sun News. I've got a feeling he's about to get chock full of contrition, and decide to make a detailed confession." 

He turns to the other recently emancipated women, "You ladies alright? If you need anything, clothes, bus money, whatev, just lemme know."


----------



## BBs (Sep 7, 2012)

Laura looks confused "Wait for them? No no, I'd like to bring you two to them. You can trust me, especially since you two saved me."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

Katrina looks around at all the commotion.

"Anyone care to tell me what just happened here?  I was undercover spying on those guys and you come here with guns and throw this guy around like a piece of crumpled paper.   And I'm just confusing on what's going on honestly."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 10, 2012)

"What happened here is that the self-proclaimed king of mind games, drooling on the floor over there, got schooled. The SWAT team wasn't real. Gotta admit that drool boy dismissing 'em was a neat trick. But that was just my opening volley.

Enoch turns to Laura. "Oh, I trust you, and not just because you're a stunner set to kill, or the whole rescue thing. But logistics are an issue. I s'pose we could just leave the muscle and drag the warden to your friends. That what you had in mind?"


----------



## BBs (Sep 11, 2012)

"Huh, on second thought, that would be a bad idea. I don't think any of my friends would like that, I especially don't want to meet an officer" Laura gives a slight smile. "Look I should head back to them, thank you for the rescue." she sighs "This isn't the first time I've been rescued. I'll at least give you two my cell number, in case we ever want to meet up again hopefully over less harrowing circumstances." She gives her two rescuers her cell number, and waits if they need her for anything other having to do with police work. If not, she'll leave to return back to the others.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 11, 2012)

Enoch tries unsuccessfully to suppress a huge grin upon receiving the phone number, then replies, trying, again unsuccessfully, to sound casual. "Yeah, um, that would be cool. We should totally meet up sometime. We could, you know, go shopping, or um maybe see a movie." He glances down, embarrassed, and his eyes fall upon Chris. "Oh yeah, I hate to ask this, especially since I don't know what your friends are like. But I'm really not sure what to do with creepy mentalist guy. Do you think your friends might have a good way to deal with him?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2012)

_OOC: Just call already! _


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2012)

After some debate, It is decided, and Laura contacts her team.  Within moments, Zerith is there with replacement clothes for the ladies, and Uomo has (discreetly) located law enforcement agents who are not on the badguys payroll.  
Enoch makes everybody forget that Laura and Kat were there so nobody wonders where they went, and then they take off before the agents show up.
It's a bit rushed and messy, but functional, and the agents will be more than willing to take credit for the bust.









*OOC:*


 Not a masterpiece, but I took a while trying to figure out what to do and couldn't come up with anything better, sry.  I think most of us are ok just getting moving again 

SO everybody's back at the hotel (Newcomers included).  We'll assume that the team has already used their available resources to vet the new guys, and now need to decide what to do with them..   They are both obviously powerful, unaffiliated  mutants.  The prevailing suggestion/opinion is to invite them to join.  
To ease things along, Remember that Uomo does not need to contact Gryphon to bring new people in, he has 'hiring power'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2012)

Uomo walks into the hotel room, as he takes his trenchcoat off, and throws it on a sofa, to collapse over it too. It might be his suspenders pants, the high calibre revolver strapped around his chest, or the cigar he is now smoking, but he has one of those godfather moments. *"So..." *he begins. *"Little Laura wanted to play big time in Vegas and ended up in the slave market."* he smiled. A reproachful smile.* "At any rate, you and your new found friends here manage to dismantle the slavers' organization. Well done amici."* he looks at both Enoch and Katrina.* "Do sit and introduce yourselves please, I am very curious. You are among friends here."* Uomo takes a deep breath from his cigar, puffing up the smoke, and letting his arms fall to the sides of the sofa.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost stays in the background and looks at the newcomers. He was glad than Laura joined so he stopped being the new guy. It is interesting to see this kind of situation from the other side.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Sep 17, 2012)

Felix was agitated, Laura managed to run into _three_ other metas, apparently in a span of minutes of hitting the casino floor… honestly, he could not fault her for how she handled herself but.. he could fault that his attempt at savaging dinner was rendered mute, it had gotten could…
And that it was her, unnecessary, substitutions in the shopping list that had made it a salvage operation in the first place was annoying as well, but his grievances would have to wait.
 For the time being, Felix was taking the opportunity to microwave a serving of his pasta, he managed to press the start button right as Uomo said “here.”
 
“D-veRrUooooo~!” sounded the microwave oven, with Felix standing on a stool to use it, in the only form he had decided to grace the others in, that of a child. He looked left, then right with an expression that betrayed that he realized, maybe now was not the best time to start microwaving his meal… He grinned awkwardly as he rolled his eyes around ‘innocently’.
He then, much to late, attempted a low, shaky, whistle to camouflage the micro wave as he got off the stool was more comedic then affective, but thankfully he halted the attempt after getting down rather than continue for the minute and a half that it needed; Felix did develop a slight blush of embarrassment though.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Could I make Well-Informed checks all around to enlighten my reply?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2012)

_That's actually a good idea. Rolling for Enoch and Katrina. Uomo does have Well informed, security clearance (to have confidential info), ediatic memory (to remember obscure info), contacts, and connected advantages, if that matters. _


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ooh! I'm assuming that the 30 on Uomo's check reveals all his juicy background details, since that's 4 successes despite his cipher advantage. I'll edit if I'm overstepping.







Enoch's eyes widen and then suddenly narrow as he takes a close look at Uomo. "Am I? Among friends I mean. Jacob seems pretty stand-up even if standing beside him makes me wanna throw on a sweater. And Laura's made of awesome. But you _Vito_, have done a metric f*#k ton of crappy things to people who didn't really have it coming. Maybe not super recently, but over the years, or should I say over the centuries? So why should I tell you squat?"


----------



## Zerith (Sep 18, 2012)

Felix’s eyes burst wide and his expression went blank “Was?” he muttered with a German accent bleeding through as he then blinked, then giggled while holding back a giggly laugh, as the micowave continued to heat his food.
“Well..” Felix started, while face palming into his right hand as the accent bleedy away into a giggling tone, his shoulder bobbing up and down against his will “…If he is not a friend, then you’ve just exposed that you know far _too much_ about a secretive immortal, to his face no less, while you’re surrounded by said immortal’s allies, to be allowed to get out alive.” Felix chuckled at Enoch’s expense. “So yes, why should we associate with a loose cannon with no sense of tact or situational awareness?” he chuckled with a crooked, amused grin and a tear forming in his right eye, it was obvious what he wanted to do and it including rolling on the ground, he chuckled a little more while looking up from his hand before adding "I mean, isn't this the second time you've don something crazy like this just today?" Felix was trying so, so very hard to not burst into laughter at Enoch's display of wit, but, he was losing the fight, and the war.

[sblock=OoC] and with a roll of 19, you in fact rolled a 9* for Felix; thus Enoch knows that Felix: is David Fletcher, a fifteen year old aristocrat and trust fund baby, who goes to a privet school, is going to obtain the rest of his, late, parents estate when he becomes thirty two, as per their wills; etcetera, things he wants people to know ;3.
Though Enoch slickly herd him go by the name of felix when they first meet at the casino, meaning that David is either playing at cowboy, or he is frighteningly more than Enoch thinks, given what precious little he was able to find out about Felix and how massive of an amount he found out on Uomo (an affective roll of 25 on him I believe)
I’ll leave it up to you whether or not Enoch notices that he got bizarrely little on Felix or just focuses on big scary Uomo and leaves the enigma  of a person mostly allow for the time being ;3

[*I forget if I buffed it earlier, if so, then this roll is really only a 4…. Why can’t I log onto page 1 of our rogues’ gallery to see? :/ ]

This said, Felix can make an expertise knowledge check on anything he likes while using his +5 from int ;3

Addon: edited :3[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2012)

*OOC:*



OK, PEOPLE INFORMATION: 

I actually tend to run Gather Info checks slightly differently for people than the flat dc 10 in the book, b/c I find it very odd that with a single 1p advantage, someone can know EVERYBODY they might bump into with an AVERAGE check. (DC 10 with no skill points or ability modifier=avg).
Heck, take our PCs for example.. 
Uomo has +11 persuasion, his avg of 21 is 3 degrees of success.. he knows, on average, Specific, Restricted information about EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE WORLD, by the letter of the rule.  That means walking down the street, he can literally recite peoples credit card numbers.
Grid has +10 investigation - same.
Enoch has +13 Investigation - same.
Cass has +8 investigation, so she only has SPECIFIC details about everybody.. So she could only know, oh say the home address, phone number, and life story of every single person she ever meets.

AND none of these skill checks are even the max they could be at this level..

THUS, you can see my dilemma here.  
I understand people wanting to know about other people, but the logistics of the Well Informed advantage are rather odd..
For groups/organizations/High profile people, it makes sense.  For most individuals, it does not.  
Take Katrina for example.  Before today, there was no reason anybody WOULD know anything about her.. yet with an average check, half the party could have spotted her on the street and just 'known' that she is a metahuman shape shifter who works at starbucks and dates a guy named David, while secretly going out at night to be a vigilante...
Despite the fact that there is no real way they SHOULD be able to know ANY of that.

ALSO, keep in mind that the gather information rules (Which are what well informed is based off) specify that the base dc of 10 assumes there is no  reason that the information would be withheld.

Up till now, I've basically been winging it, but I'm going to have to come up with some consistent way of doing it from now on.
For the moment, I'm going to raise the base DC to between 15 and 20 on anybody who isn't a public figure, depending on how 'knowable' I think they should be..  

SO For Enoch's checks: 
With Uomo, I would say that a 30 would know the generals of Uomo's character (Name, immortality, some important things he's been involved in, etc), but only one _specific_ piece of sensitive information, not EVERY dirty detail of his life. 
Nothing about Kat(14) or Felix (19-10=9) *NOTE: Felix has cipher 2 listed on his sheet*
If he was introduced to terry as "Grid" or heard him referred to as such, then he would know the generals of the hacker Grid (Public figure)
He knows a fair bit about Frost, being a fairly publicly talked about figure.


Uomo only knows some general stuff about Katrina, perhaps he recognizes her face and name from somewhere - for most intents, she's literally an average person who just became worth knowing about.

Likewise, checks about Enoch are only even attemptable if he shows you his real face or tells you his real name.  You can't know things about someone if you don't know who he is.  (IE You couldn't make a well informed check about batman and just kinda 'know' he's bruce wayne..)
IF so, then his status as an 'insane congressman's son' would leave the base DC for him at 10.

For now we'll assume that Enoch let his disguise slip, or mentioned his name, and managed to figure out some of Uomo's secrets, so what's already been posted doesn't have to be altered.  He could merely be bluffing (Or more likely inferring from what he does know) about Uomo's sordid past.

These are just rules for the instant 'well informed' check.  Other advantages/normal info gathering beyond that is still possible.

Zerith - That expertise check wouldn't work, Expertise specifically covers all tasks EXCEPT those covered by other skills (Which knowing about people is most certainly covered under, else nobody would be able to do it WITHOUT expertise)


Also a final note - If you can't work your characters together, I'm not going to do it for you.  So if you want to be part of the story, find a way to get along.  I'm fine with some in character friction and good roleplaying, but make sure that's all it is, please.  Just a friendly warning. 

Any questions/comments, please post them into the OOC thread.  I just wanted to post this here to make sure everybody saw it.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry watched the newcomer and Felix bumping heads with some poorly-hidden surprise. He opened his mouth to speak, closed it, then took a breath and offered, "Guys, I think the world's a pretty crazy place these days, and you find friends where you can get them. We helped Laura out of a jam not too long ago; Enoch and Katrina helped her out today. 

"So, maybe we use a little bridging here? We've got a good person in common, so how about we say that makes us all at least not-villains?"

As he finished, Terry gave Cassandra a befuddled smile and added, "When did I turn into the level-headed veteran in this bunch?" 

Of course, despite all his talk of trust, the fact was Terry was already mentally sending an encoded query into the ether to see what he could dredge up on the latest newcomers, but he thought he'd keep that to himself for now; no need to muddy the waters...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2012)

Uomo calmly takes another deep smoke. He's being dead serious. Lowering his hand again, he fixed his eyes in the boy.* "It is rude to vent people's private life as if it were nothing. You are young, inexperienced in the real world out there. Consider Copy Cat's advice there, he knows what he's talking about. I am a generous man, I'm willing to let that slip for your benefit bambini."* he makes a pause, taking another smoke.* "If you don't want to introduce yourself, fine."* Uomo makes a face, as if he doesn't care.* "I'm just giving you the opportunity to make something with your life besides wasting it in Las Vegas. I mean, something that actually matters. Choice's yours."* His gaze shifts to Katrina.* "What do you think my dear? Is this crazy talk or do I make myself clear?"* He smiles. 

Abruptly dropping all seriousness, Uomo turns and addresses Felix.* "Bring me some pasta, the smell is killing me!"*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2012)

(hee...guess no one knows anything about Cassandra, which is funny because she actually has a semi-public persona as a journalist, even if it's an obscure one )

Cassandra shakes her head at Felix and shrugs.

"Maybe we should focus on what we're actually here to do?" she posits. "Seeing as how it's life or death potentially for all mutants?"

The reporter gives the newcomers an apologetic look. "Nothing against you guys. Sounds like you've been through a really rough time and honestly we could use all the help we can get. If, that is, you're interested in helping. We're on to something big here. Bigger than Uomo's past, or slavery rings or casinos. But..."

She sighs unhappily. "...I'm really sorry, but I can't talk about it in detail unless you want in and everyone's okay with that. But in general, there's a plot afoot to develop a weapon against mutants, and we're trying to stop it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2012)

*"Thanks for revealing the world shaking plot to perfect strangers."* states Uomo with a lifted eyebrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2012)

"I left out all the specific information," Cassandra replied testily. "What they have now wouldn't help them much if they decided to alert anyone, but we can't expect them to make a decision without ANY information at all."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2012)

*"I guess you're right Pumpkin Woman."* The man replies. The joke might caught Cassandra flat footed, or even irate her, but will surely have the two newcomers puzzled as to what the powers of Pumpkin woman could be!


----------



## BBs (Sep 18, 2012)

Laura kept silent through the entire time, hoping people don't bring up how much trouble she brings along with the all the her being damsel in distress and all. She gives a very nice gentle smile when Terry mentions her being the good person in common with everyone.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 19, 2012)

[sblock="OOC"]Sorry guys really rough week at work... Man this game goes in bursts.[/sblock]


Katrina listens to all the activity.   Suddenly bursting out "A mutant weapon!?    Sorry I mean that's terrrible.   We have to do something, um, yeah sure I'm in.   I'm Katrina, I copy stuff."   She shifts her body to be made of the same material as the couch she's sitting on.  "That's why they call me The Material Girl, " she looks down.  "This one not so usefull I think.    So um, yeah... I'll shut up now."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 19, 2012)

Enoch looks between Felix and Uomo in outrage, "So I'm not wrong, just a tactless rude baby for having the audacity to call the old man out on a bunch of mur..." He looks over to Cassandra. "OK, whatever. What's this about a huger than life threat to mutants? I don't care what kind of bottom feeders are involved, the sidelines are no place to be for that kind of action."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

*Frost*

"I think the old man is right on one thing... the pasta smells good and I'm really hungry." Frost says and moves to the kitchen to look after the food.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> Katrina listens to all the activity.   Suddenly bursting out "A mutant weapon!?    Sorry I mean that's terrrible.   We have to do something, um, yeah sure I'm in.   I'm Katrina, I copy stuff."   She shifts her body to be made of the same material as the couch she's sitting on.  "That's why they call me The Material Girl, " she looks down.  "This one not so usefull I think.    So um, yeah... I'll shut up now."




*"Outstanding." *the spy studies Katrina's sofa-shape. *"I find your abilities to be a tactical edge dear girl. There's almost limitless possibilities to your powers."*



Voidrazor said:


> Enoch looks between Felix and Uomo in outrage, "So I'm not wrong, just a tactless rude baby for having the audacity to call the old man out on a bunch of mur..." He looks over to Cassandra. "OK, whatever. What's this about a huger than life threat to mutants? I don't care what kind of bottom feeders are involved, the sidelines are no place to be for that kind of action."




*"Not audacity, foolishness my boy. You'll be dead if I were half the fiend you described."* Uomo points out with his smoke.

*"Now that you both have declared your willingness to participate, I'll tell you a story: There is a biological research lab placed just outside the city. It's a two level building. Aboveground, medical research, loose security, mediocre researchers. A curtain. Underground, as it happens most times, is the real deal. Bio-weapon research, funded by our anti-mutant 'friend'. Fulcrum and myself secured some inside intel, and manage to gain an ally on the aboveground level of the facilities. All that got on a second level when we got ..." *Uomo gives Laura the chance to give her code name "*... distress call. The lab is in the process of creating a mass destruction selective weapon. Suffice to say we must investigate the issue and if our suspicious are true, remove the weapon prototype and any information about its existence. We need to be wary though, the building is protected by high class mercenaries. These people are professionals, they'll kill you first, and then don't ask questions. They have military grade equipment and training."* the man makes a pause, looking eagerly towards the kitchen, and to give the two new people a chance to ask questions or chicken out.


----------



## BBs (Sep 20, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Uomo gives Laura the chance to give her code name




Laura listening intently on Uomo's briefing gave a slight delay on the answer he was waiting for it. "Oh, call me Shadow." She returns back to her silence while listening to the rest of the information.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 20, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Not audacity, foolishness my boy. You'll be dead if I were half the fiend you described."* Uomo points out with his smoke.



Enoch scoffed, "Um, doubt it. But now isn't exactly the time for testosterone-fueled chest beating."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Now that you both have declared your willingness to participate, I'll tell you a story: There is a biological research lab placed just outside the city. It's a two level building. Aboveground, medical research, loose security, mediocre researchers. A curtain. Underground, as it happens most times, is the real deal. Bio-weapon research, funded by our anti-mutant 'friend'. Fulcrum and myself secured some inside intel, and manage to gain an ally on the aboveground level of the facilities. All that got on a second level when we got ..." *Uomo gives Laura the chance to give her code name "*... distress call. The lab is in the process of creating a mass destruction selective weapon. Suffice to say we must investigate the issue and if our suspicious are true, remove the weapon prototype and any information about its existence. We need to be wary though, the building is protected by high class mercenaries. These people are professionals, they'll kill you first, and then don't ask questions. They have military grade equipment and training."* the man makes a pause, looking eagerly towards the kitchen, and to give the two new people a chance to ask questions or chicken out.



"I don't suppose we could get a hold of the off-duty shift of the guards for the creepy underground death-lab? If we could, I could get them to open the place up for us after they've like had coffee and settled in for a day of death-lab-watching. I could also hook us up with some pretty killer disguises. But I can't guarantee how smoothly that would go. Too many eyeballs and, I assume, too many cameras."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2012)

*"And too many guns. The mercs don't leave the lab, we've checked that. Now, if you would be so gentle as to introduce yourself properly we could work out some strategy."* Uomo suggests


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

"Uomo and I have a way in," Cassandra assures the newcomer. "But only to the top level. Getting down will be something we have to work out once we're there. Our inside source didn't have any information for anything past the secure area."

She nods quickly and says, "I know it's not an ideal way to operate, but time's an issue. We can't spend too long trying to finesse our way in. We've no idea how far along they are."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2012)

*"Indeed, time is at the essence here. Where the hell is my pasta!? I'm dying here!"* Uomo gives an humoristic punch to the side of the couch.


----------



## Zerith (Sep 21, 2012)

‘She turned… in...to... a... human sofa?’ Felix thought with a great desire to cause some mischief “Ding!” sounded the microwave oven right after Uomo. Felix then zipped up the stool, retrieved the plate, and then hoped down before bringing Uomo the plate while getting a fork while moving towards Uomo. “Anyways, the longer we wait the more time they have to work on the weapon, and I don’t want it to even be in alpha testing when we go in; I’m hoping it’s still at the point they would not even fathom utilizing it in the lab.” Felix said while handing Uomo the plate and adding “But in, any case, I volunteer to, at least attempt to, infiltrate the lab ahead of you all so we can have a floor plan to work with. I don’t want to throw a bunch of untrained youths blindly into a deathtrap.” He commented while walking back to the kitchen, shrugging his shoulders and rising his plumes, displayed upwards and level at shoulder height, discardingly, as if there was next to no danger in himself going alone as he then headed to the bathroom…
A mere moment latter a very tall, lath, exotic house cat emerged from the room Felix entered, it wore a fancy caller with three tags, the first was a fancy pansy name tag with “Felix” engraved and printed with apparent expenses, the second was mostly hidden behind the first, if examined it was the match to the first, hade an address and other contact information “if lost” the third was distinctly cheaper the former, and held a small piece of hand written paper that basically said were to find Felix’s ‘owner’ the hotel they were at. In Felix’s book, the best miss information was laced with enough real information that it felt meaty.

The large cat walked in front of Sofa Girl* and seemed to grin crookedly before jumping onto her lap, with almost bizarrely little effort, and then staring Enoch, presumably, in the eyes briefly before yawning and curling up, ‘She _practically demanded this!_’ thought the cat smugly; luckily the cat withheld the need to kneed Sofa Girl*’s lap before settling down.
[*Her new Code name, as far as Felix was concerned.]

[sblock=OoC] hop I'm not taking too much liberty here, but I mean, com on! she turned into a Sofa! what do you except from me?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2012)

*"Splendid old chum!"* Uomo says regarding the dish served to him. He digs in the pasta with both gusto and expertise. 
*"Agreed..." *he says lifting his fork. *"But then again,... I think our contact... has some personal... attachment with me... Too bad with don't hava a 'porter'." *Uomo says between pauses for chewing, before gulping and charging his fork again with another ball of dripping noodles. *"Mi caro amici Robert would be helpful."* he remarks before mastication begins again.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry frowned as Felix curled up in the young girl's lap, but decided anyone who was going to be involved with this mission had to be at least mature enough to handle the advances of a hyperkinetic house cat. 

"While normally I'd say send the cat, since folk will be disarmed, I'm not sure people in a lab facility are going to respond the same way; you might just wind up with the other lab animals."

Terry turns the rest of what he has to say to the room.

"If I can get close enough, I'm hoping I can sweet-talk their internal surveillance into doing the recon for us," he says. "If I can't manage that, I'm going to get really worried about their security systems, which are bound to be tougher. But since everything below the main level is completely cut off from remote access, I can't tell you anything until we're there."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2012)

*"Indeed there are several possible venues to tackle this."* says Uomo cleaning his mouth with a napkin.* "But since we have a way to infiltrate in the upper level, I don't think you need to scout in advance Copycat. As Grid says, I'm expecting he'll be able to hack into their systems once he gets inside. Of course, that can backfire and we could be exposed. It would be outstanding to have some way to conceal us or create a diversion to escape if things get naughty. We've done it in Brazil, but something more subtle would be in order. I doubt we can all hide behind Material Girl."*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 21, 2012)

Katrina gently dips her fingers into a glass of water on the end table beside the sofa.   She idly looks down at the cat resting in her pillowy lap.    Suddenly her entire body shifts to become made of water, the cat falls through with a splash and is drenched.    Katrina flows off the couch and forms into a standing shape again as she retakes human form.   

"I can also take the shape of other people, if I have the opportunity to touch them.   So I may be useful int the infiltration."    She looks back at the wet cat and smiles.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2012)

*OOC:*



if guys need any input from me, just ask. I'm ready whenever you are, I'm really enjoying the roleplaying going on. Felix & Kat especially!


----------



## Zerith (Sep 22, 2012)

[sblock=OoC] Advances? This assumes he is attracted to her in a ‘we know what kind of sense’ meanwhile his motivation, after seeing a sofa with extra padding was ‘mine’ in the same way a cat will take your favorite chair the second you hop out of it because it’s in the sun 
Also, remember that the the skimpy cloths thing is over and don with ;3[/sblock]

‘… I practically demanded that…’ thought Felix, after momentarily trying to swim as he dropped through her, by the time she retook her shape he was sitting upright, hunched over, where she had been, dripping wet to the point that his whiskers were drooping and his already Lithe frame became a proverbial toothpick, he grumbled lowly as only a annoyed, drenched cat could as his ears swept back; it was not like he had shed on her new cloths or anything…
He was half tempted to step near her and then shack himself dry, but she did that in reaction, and now he had ammunition for anyone who decided to continue the line of thought.

he shivered in place briefly and then sneezed before he then got up and moved over to the desk, dripping sofa as he moved, before jumping onto the desk and  again biting the pen and started writing, quickly, on a note pad and the propped up the note bad and displayed the pages, with the first page he looked at Uomo, with the rest he looked at Kat



			
				Page one said:
			
		

> … Anyways.
> Who is going inside? The teenage hacker and all of us, or the two of you?






			
				Page two through four said:
			
		

> We don’t know who all works on the sub levels and even if we did you would have to memorize enough of their, secretive information, character traits, ectra, to fool their security, and this is assuming we can grab a sub level worker in the first place; what if you copy someone developing the weapon, or otherwise in the know and you’re asked a specific detail that’s common knowledge to their team? Far too risky.
> 
> P.S.  am I dripping you now or is it just mundane water now? ;




Felix then sneezed again, and dropped the notepad off the desk, he meowingly grumbled again.
Additionally, the first person to make a comment about him getting what he deserved, or the like, would find him in close proximity in the blink of an eye, before he shook himself bone dry _in their general direction_.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 22, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"And too many guns. The mercs don't leave the lab, we've checked that. Now, if you would be so gentle as to introduce yourself properly we could work out some strategy."* Uomo suggests




"Name's Enoch. But what you're really asking, wild guess, is what I can do. I perceive and can manipulate object on the mental plane. So essentially I can screw with peoples mind's and perception. And if you need a distraction ... oh dude, you don't know." He grins, chuckling to himself and shakes his head. Enoch gets distracted for a few moments when Felix starts writing in cat-form. "Um, anyway I don't suck at subtle either. But once in a while someone will get cluey and see through whatever I've got going on. For the most part though, I can grab people's heads in a serious way."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2012)

*"Of course everyone will be in there for the fun my furry friend."* Uomo replies, before Enoch describes his portfolio. *"Ah, another tactical edge for the team. So say, could you turn most of the team invisible to the eyes of others then? All save Fulcrum and myself."*
The tall Uomo stands up, and picks up his trenchcoat. He hangs it and walk into his room, returning with a small notepad. Clicking a pen, he again sits on the couch. *"Since you two will now work for me, I will like to switch to legals in the mid time. Believe it or not you'll have healthcare and a salary, I'm not going to ask you to just work for free, right? You'll be employed by the Gryphon company, on legal grounds, so I do need true information, if you don't mind." * he tosses the pad and the pen to Katrina first. There's a list of personal info with blank spaces to fill.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2012)

"I kinda already have a job, I mean I didn't really think I'd be replacing my day job."  despite this she fills out the fills out the form.   "I need to make a phone call tell my boyfriend I'm ok and what's going on.   I should probably go by my place and get some things too if we're going now."

She reads the note from Felix.   Taking a towel she gently dries the cat.   "I'm not exactly sure.  I don't think it's me.   I don't lose any noticeable weight from that.    I'm not a scientist but I don't think logic applies when I turn to thinking water anyways."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2012)

*Frost*

"Be careful, Felix, or you will catch a cold.I could freeze-dry you, but I doubt this will be helpful." Frost says unsure how deep in the new ones really are.

[sblock=OOC]
We are currently double agents, right? So, for which organization do we currently recruit???

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, I can do the whole invisibility thing. But I don't actually make people all see-through. So cameras might be a problem if your hacker in residence can't do something tricksy with em remotely." Enoch looks at the pad doubtfully, "And I can jot down my name and the room I'm staying in. But I, um, haven't quite hit 18, and consent to work, for a mutant organization, from the (pa)rental units a total non-starter. But hey, I don't need a cash incentive to save mutant-kind. Call me wacky, but I don't feel like getting wiped out."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2012)

*"We can turn it in a scholarship for mental rehabilitation if you want. Whatever suits your fancy young man."*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2012)

Cassandra gives Enoch a startled look, then looks at Uomo.

"Wait...just wait a second. Uomo, we can't bring him...he's a kid. He's in _high school_ for crying out loud. It's not safe. Even if we get in to the labs without making any mistakes, we're probably not getting OUT of there without a fight. This is too dangerous."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2012)

*"I was twelve when I got my first weapon handed to me. This kid seems to be able to dismantle a band of slavers, escape from a mental institution not before breaking mayor havoc in it, and to not get shot while at it. Yes, this might be too dangerous for him, he might get killed, heck, all of you can. Even me. But if these bastards manage to complete that thing, then we'll all be slain, and probably on a much more painful way than a bullet through the head, which doesn't hurt that much. His skills might prove essential to the success of our mission."* Uomo explains. *"Besides, the call is his."*


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 24, 2012)

Enoch smiles at Cassandra but also rolls his eyes. in a sarcastic voice he says,"That's sweet." Then continuing in a normal voice. No, really it is. But like Methuselah said, paramilitary goons I can deal with; engineered plagues, not so much."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2012)

Cassandra looks like she wants to argue, but realizes she's the odd one out here. She looks away, then shrugs.

"Whatever. I can't stop you guys. It just feels wrong. Look, Enoch...if things go bad, stick close to me. I can handle bullets. I'll get some protection over you."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 30, 2012)

"Alright, um, thanks. Really I think I'll be fine. My tricks have tricks. But thanks." Enoch stands up, conveniently forgetting the notepad. "So, if we're not making any grandiose, caper movie master plans, shall we go deliver these genocidal douchebags an on-the-house ass kicking with extra sauce?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2012)

Cassandra smiles. "Actually...we're doing the movie caper. Uomo and I have an insider who'll get us inside the less secured area. From there we make our way down however we can. Ideally, the ass-kicking is a last resort."

She looks the team over, a little worried crinkle in her brow. "Don't think she'll be expecting this big a team...but we'll make it work. She has a thing for you Uomo, so maybe you can sweet talk her."

"Anyway, what we don't have is the detailed map and the intricate plan and the stirring montage music. All we have is a foot in the door. We're going to be making a lot of this up as we go along."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

Katrina has ducked into a corner using the hotel room phone.

"Hey sweetie"

"Yes, I'm safe."

"I love you too"

"No"

"Yes, done there"

"Well there's something more"

"Can't really go into it on the phone, it's complex and like line tapping and all."

"I may be home beriefly to change and get some supplies.    Right now don't know whan that will be, I really hope you won't be at work, I miss you."

"Yeah I know"

"Don't worry I'll be safe.   Tough as nails ya know."

"Yeah that's a good idea, set out some nails."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Cassandra smiles. "Actually...we're doing the movie caper. Uomo and I have an insider who'll get us inside the less secured area. From there we make our way down however we can. Ideally, the ass-kicking is a last resort."
> 
> She looks the team over, a little worried crinkle in her brow. "Don't think she'll be expecting this big a team...but we'll make it work. She has a thing for you Uomo, so maybe you can sweet talk her."
> 
> "Anyway, what we don't have is the detailed map and the intricate plan and the stirring montage music. All we have is a foot in the door. We're going to be making a lot of this up as we go along."



Uomo nods at Cassandra *"An unfortunately accurate description of our situation. Grid here is unable to access the lab's security system from here, so our intel is limited. Although I appreciate your eagerness bambino, as Fulcrum said, our mission will rely more on secrecy and sabotage than actual hack and slash."*


DarwinofMind said:


> Katrina has ducked into a corner using the hotel room phone.
> "I may be home beriefly to change and get some supplies....




*"You may want to consider taking Copycat or Shadow with you cara mia, even both. The first is really fast to help you gather your things, and Shadow, well, she packs some serious strength. Besides, I'd like people to stick together whenever possible. Security, you know."*

_Bambino: Yongster, boy
Cara mia: My dear_


----------



## Zerith (Oct 1, 2012)

Felix did not believe he knew everything about meta physiology, however, he did get an idea of where she could be shedding mass from without any reason to notice, without her paying pain taking attention: wide eyed, he smelt the ‘water’ that Kat had started toweling off of his fur.
Felix felt the undeniable urge to take another shower, even if it was odorless, and shivered yet again, and then Frost made his comment.

Felix decided that then was in fact a Very good time to take a, especially fast, shower, and bolted back into the bathroom before slamming the door behind him, presumably by kicking it, before a torrent of activity sounded within the tiled room, clawed feet scampering about was a major theme, as was the apparent, very fast, chirping of a frustrated thing that sounded very familiar, even if it was entirely none understandable. The muffled ruckus would continue for a solid thirteen seconds before the familiar, now bone-dry, cat exited, again in a bolting fashion and as Uomo finished, with caller, cloths, a changed, simplified fur pattern and… hair? He was apparently ranting in an obscenely fast fashion; his expression gave away his frame of mind while the noise prattled on briefly.

He was, by appearances, a large cat that was starting to stood upright in clothes many sizes too large to fit; if he tried in the slightest to wiggle out of it, his t-shirt, it would drop past his shoulders and only stop at his waist due to his pants, that were very scrunched up at their waist do to his, then over worked, belt. 
He took a deep breath as he stood, the breath was abrupt and quick, before he then looked at Kat and said, as slowly as he could manage at the time “Ifyou_Don’t_wanttobeusedasacushiondon’tturn_into_one!” in a semi understandable fashion, while pointing; he looked at his hand, and noticed he had not changed all the way back, his expression grew more annoyed as he chirped something, before starting to shift back to his human form, and, forgetting, the caller, he barely started before he noticed the thing throttling him and he then bristly shifted back before taking it off, in a very expedient matter, the caller made not a sound despite going through the motions of jingling.

He grumbled as only a perturbed feline knew how while glaring at the thing that nearly chocked him, tail up and bushy in protest, he then blinked while shifting his jaw to the side and eyed the room. ‘…VerdammtNochMal...’ he breathed with annoyance while rolling his eyes as his tail eased lower


----------



## BBs (Oct 1, 2012)

Laura looks at Felix with a confused look while answering Uomo "Yeah ... sounds like a plan, best to stick together. Also thank you for the compliment." She turns to Uomo with a smile.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry frowns.

"Wasnt' splitting up how ... Shadow ... got in trouble in the first place?" he points out. "I'm happy to wait outside, but if we need to stop for any supplies, I think this time we should all do it together on the way.

"I can take care of cameras once I'm in range, so if we have a way to keep organics from spotting us, I think between the two of us we should have a reasonable blind spot to exploit," Terry confirms for Enoch. "And like I said, hopefully I can get a decent hack in before we move to the lower level; I'll need to take a look at the lines once we get there."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 2, 2012)

The Material Girl rolls her eyes "It's not like I'm headed to a warzone, we're talking about my own apartment.   I slept there yesterday.   I don't think I'm gonna get into trouble.    I'm just gonna go, get a change of clothes, get a bottle of water, a bag of sand, and a couple nails.   My boyfriend is still there right now, if he's still there when I get there I'll give him a kiss.  Might have been more depending on time, if I wasn't bringing a crowd."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2012)

Uomo rises his eyebrows and smiles, weaving his hand at Katrina, with a "I told you" face towards Terry. *"They'll be fiiiine. Shadow got into trouble because she was alone, and gambling in Vegas. Anyone would be in trouble in her situation. I trust I won't see any mistakes like that from her part in the future."* Uomo said the last part dead serious, cold black eyes nailing Laura.


----------



## BBs (Oct 3, 2012)

Laura stares at Uomo with a bit of fear. "Yeah, won't happen again boss." She continues to stare back at Uomo.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 4, 2012)

"Give her a break, cro-magnon brah. I'm sure she was just minding her business when that scumsucker got all evil professor X on her. And before I started gambling on my own in Vegas, my wallet was chock full of bupkis."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2012)

"She was just going off to have a little fun, like ninety-nine percent of everyone else here," Cassandra points out. "What happened was pure coincidence. Bad circumstance. I don't think it's fair to imply that it happened because she made a mistake. Though it looks like Vegas is a pretty dangerous town sometimes, so now we know some caution is in order. Anyway, I think we should get some rest before we meet up for the job. We'll meet back here say, half an hour before the rendezvous with our insider?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2012)

*"Very well. I need a rejuvenating siesta."* Uomo says before accommodating on the couch he's sitting and promptly falls asleep.


----------



## BBs (Oct 5, 2012)

"Thanks for the support gang, but he has a point in a regard that I wasn't thinking. I'm on the wanted list in a country, if anything I can be anywhere but out in public." Laura gives a deep sigh. "Then again, feels like that's the same for every mutant."


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 8, 2012)

Another one of Enoch's big grins appears, "Well ya know, anytime you want to party incognito I'd be totally happy to watch your back. Er, yeah, after we stop these genocidal losers, of course. Because, you know, priorities. But afterward ..." He trails off self-consciously.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Do we need a time jump to the place yet, or are you guys still RP-ing?


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2012)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do we need a time jump to the place yet, or are you guys still RP-ing?












*OOC:*


I was under the impression we were just RPing to fill the time, though others may want to correct me on that.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I also think we were just filling time, 

However I do want to know if Katrina got to go have alone time with her boyfriend, that's an important question, if things go south it might be her last.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2012)

The team splits up for a few hours, Kat heading home to pick up some supplies and get some private time with her boyfriend before her mission, and the others getting some rest in.

Uomo contacts Saphire, and sets up a time to meet her so she can get them in.

When the time is right, they all group back up and head to meet her.









*OOC:*


 OK, I need to know if everybody's going to meet her and get snuck in, what you guys're doing to be sneaky (Specifically, what kind of illusions is Enoch using?)  What is the plan?
Grid has been able to ascertain that due to the defenses, he will need to connect nearly directly to the computers.. basically he'll need to be inside before he can link.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2012)

Uomo hangs the phone*. "Very well team; time to sneak into the little house of horror. I propose the following, and since you might actually die, I give you voting rights."* he winks. *"If Enoch is able to cloak all of us, save for me and Fulcrum, we'll all go in at the same time. This will include fooling Saphire, so don't exclude her from you mental games. Once inside, we'll remain hidden somewhere in the upper level until Grid is able to hook up with the security system. That might leave us exposed, and will be a weak spot for our plan. We'll wait until Grid can provide us with schematics of the lower levels before we proceed to investigate and neutralize the world destruction device. We might face resistance, the shot first ask never kind of resistance, so keep sharp. In the event of a shooting inside the lab, all team members MUST get to cover, and those of you immune to bullets shall provide it. Material Girl, keep in mind that the bullets these guys will use have penetrating heads, that means it will go through most materials save concrete and thick Kevlar. Thicker than my vest, which is state of the art in personal protection. Fulcrum I think you'll be able to deflect the bullets, but don't try it for the first time without being behind cover. Shadow, Frost, you'll be fine, keep in mind these guys martial training is probably going to get under your skin, so don't go "Hulk Smash" on them, they'll probably mop the floor with you if you do. Same thing for you CopyCat, in combat situation I want you to neutralize their guns before attacking them directly, I bet you can do that fast enough. Enoch, you'll be with me, if you can have the mercs shoot at each other that fine, but I prefer that you keep our location hidden and our numbers uncertain at all times. If you can feat both, great. Grid, I don't need to say that you are key to our success, stay safe behind me."* Uomo makes a pause and whistles. *"Any suggestions, questions?"*


----------



## Jemal (Oct 15, 2012)

*OOC:*



I'll give others a day to post any objections/suggestions before I move forward.  
And with regards to bullet proof, Is that Frost's job? Tankity tankity smash?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 16, 2012)

"Well Concrete I can do, if I have a source, surely their walls are made out of something resistant to their guns otherwise they'd have to repair a lot.   Anyways yes I'll try to take cover as I can but if I can take a form to withstand their shots then I'll try to be cover."


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 17, 2012)

Enoch nods, "For once, I don't have a problem with what you're saying old man."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2012)

*Frost*

"I think I can handle my part of your plan. I can also create some ice walls to block ways or provide cover for the less bullet resistant folks." Frost agrees, but his powers are useful for more than brute action.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2012)

Cassandra took a deep breath and nodded. She was nervous as hell. Police, even federal agents, she'd held off before. These were at least one step above that, possibly two or three, in terms of training and equipment. In terms of threat.

"I'll do my best."


----------



## BBs (Oct 17, 2012)

"All right, sounds like a plan." Laura takes in a deep breath, being nervous of her screwing up ... again.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2012)

*OOC:*



Enworld just came back up for me, and of course I have to work a long shift tonight, so I'll try to post soon's I can.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 22, 2012)

The team heads out to meet up with Sapphire as she gets off her shift.  Though she's much more clothed leaving the than the last time they saw her, Uomo can't help but notice that her skirt still seems exceedingly short on her long legs, and her smile so warm..  
Approaching her, Uomo and Cass are the only ones she sees as Enoch keeps up the illusion that the rest of them aren't there.  
"Hey tall dark and handsome, ready for your private tour?"  She smiles, but it's easy to tell from her fidgeting that she's rather nervous about tonight.  During the trip to the Lab, she sidles up beside him and chats idly to him, almost completely ignoring Cass.  "You should probably know my real name before we go in, I'm Claudia.. I chose Sapphire as a stage name because it's my birthstone.  What's yours?"  
She continues making small talk until they get closer to the lab, at which point she stops suddenly and turns to him, biting her lip "Are.. Are you sure we shouldn't just call the police or something? I mean if they're breaking the law, you could get hurt, and if they're not, we could get arrested, and.." She stops and looks up at Uomo as he calms her down, and she takes a deep breath to lead them in.

As they get close, Grid interfaces with the top floor security systems, ensuring that they don't notice the group just like Enoch is cloaking them from people.  While he's at it, he sets the alarms to notify him if they are tripped - He can't turn them off without setting off an alert that they've been shut off.. at least, not without some effort.

Before they enter the building, Claudia looks at Uomo "OK, so I can distract the front desk while you guys sneak in, wait one minute before you come in and then I'll meet you in the second conference room on the right, OK?"
With that, she saunters inside.
A minute later, the team sneaks in, and sees her over at the desk, wiping spilled coffee off the pants of a very distracted guard "Oh my god Georgie, I'm so sorry, god I hope it didn't wreck your pants.. do you have any extras?"  
They hurriedly move past the hallway and into the designated room.  A few minutes later, a flushed Claudia enters the room. "That was so exciting, my heart's pounding more than the first time I stripped!  But now I have a coffee date with George.. I offered to buy him some to make it up to him."  She smiles excitedly "So what now?  There'll be a patroll going by in about 5 minutes, then we'll have another half hour before anybody comes by.










*OOC:*



I just 'fast forwarded' the 'talking her into it' section.  Feel free to post the RP of what he says/said.
Persuasion # 1 was supposed to be +13 (Uomo's 11 +2 for 'support' from Cassandra, so total is 15, not 14.  Since she's already enamored, that's enough to quell Saphire's fears. 
Grid doesn't have to roll vs most top-floor security measures, but if you want to shut off the alarms without alerting anybody you'll need a check. DC 30 (25 High security +5 to prevent tampering from being noticed)
Sapphire/Claudia is too preoccupied between her nervousness and Uomo to fight Enoch's illusion.

NOW, for those who haven't already figured it out, She is using the Persuasion skill on Uomo

 VV, If you want Uomo to 'resist her charms', you can roll a will save vs her, DC 22.  
Insight check for everyone but Uomo  (Unless he chooses to resist and makes the 'save')
[sblock=Insightdc 15]She does not appear Hostile, and seems to just be really into him.
[/sblock]
If Uomo fails, or declines to make a save, his attitude towards her increases to 'helpful' (Basically you're falling for her. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2012)

Claudia said:
			
		

> "You should probably know my real name before we go in, I'm Claudia..."



*"Claudia is such a pretty name, suits you better than Sapphire. A fine spanish name, suits perfectly for such a gorgeous young lady." *Uomo offers, small talk was his second name.



			
				Claudia said:
			
		

> "Are.. Are you sure we shouldn't just call the police or something? I mean if they're breaking the law, you could get hurt, and if they're not, we could get arrested, and.."



*"Don't worry Apricot, it takes a lot to hurt me." * he winks. *"Besides, these guys probably own a fair share of the police department. Our only take at this is exposing them." *



			
				Claudia said:
			
		

> "That was so exciting, my heart's pounding more than the first time I stripped! But now I have a coffee date with George.. I offered to buy him some to make it up to him." She smiles excitedly "So what now? There'll be a patroll going by in about 5 minutes, then we'll have another half hour before anybody comes by."



*"Excelent job! So, we'll wait until the the patrol comes by and remain hidden, then we'll move forward." * Uomo grabs Claudia by the arms, staring right into her eyes. *"Claudia, you've done more than enough for us, I'm in debt with you, but I don't want you to go on any further, I don't want you to risk more than you have already. After the patrol passes by I want you to go home. I'll call you in the morning. I've sent a package to your address, you'll find it ... appealing."* he says, still holding her and not moving his gaze from here eyes.
Uomo remains cool headed, although a ravishing romance with such astonishingly beautiful woman would certainly peek his curiosity, they were in the middle of a mission now. He needed to get her to safety now and not expose her, and at the same time not loosing the chance to enjoy what fortune had decided to cast on his way. Surely the kind words and the affection will keep her enamoured for now.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 22, 2012)

Material Girl walks along making sure to not make any noise or bump into anything.

Not completely trusting that no one can see her as she walks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2012)

Frost recognizes the woman's affection for Uomo in her voice. They seem to have a possible asset right here. Just as he thinks these thoughts he wonders when his heart has started to grow cold, too.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry bit his lip as the group entered. Masked to both organic and electronic eyes by the pairing of his abilities and their new friend's, it was still disconcerting to simply trust to their effective invisibility and silence. He decided not to try hacking any alarms for the moment, though he did keep a mental eye on the status and location of the systems connected to them. He'd worry about disabling something when they had to bypass it; at least then, if he mucked something up, they'd be closer to their goal. 

As Uomo managed their tour guide (and Terry found himself wondering how much longer they could all pretend to not be there and still effectively work the mission), the hacker started surveying the local network for the most likely access points to the underground mainframe. He didn't imagine they were close enough quite yet, but the less wandering about they did, the better in his estimation.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 25, 2012)

Enoch guffaws at Uomo and Claudia, while being careful to maintain the visualization of a four dimensional sieve network he had dreamed up on the way over. He had played with various designs while at Starke. And the psychiatric institution had made perfect lab for figuring out which objects on the mental plane govern perception. By and large screening them out entirely is easier than tweaking them on the fly. So the teen feels comfortable joking around even now. "Hot stripper babe has you on the brain, gramps! I didn't think you had it in you."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2012)

Cassandra feels her teeth grind as she realizes what Uomo's done. He's _warned her what they're going to do._ Oh, not directly, but she'd have to be an idiot not to hear the concern in his voice...to mistake that Prince Charming complex as he tried to ride to her rescue.

She quickly stepped up next to him and tried to send things down a different path.

"He's right," she said warmly. "If we get caught, they'll realize someone let us in. If you're not here...you won't be a suspect. Now, we're not planning on getting caught, but we really appreciate what you've done, letting us get this story. Protect yourself, okay?"

_Now, hopefully, this feels like protecting her from suspicion, not protecting her from bullets and mayhem. And who knows...maybe we really can pull this off without those things..._

Unlikely.


----------



## Zerith (Oct 27, 2012)

Felix face palmed, hard, aloud and quick; at Cassandra’s comment: the girl was _supposeto be there_. She would become a suspect for not being there when she was suppose to be there. Sadly it would be blatant as soon as she glanced at ‘gramps’ that she was in on it, do to apparent worry for and not apparent terror of, that it made no real difference. That and she had already been seen showing Uomo and Cassandra in, on camera: Grid could not mask the three of them without blowing their cover.
all in all, the girl was a used, fully spent, and fully exposed asset, she was suspect number one as soon as this operation was over, he knew it and Uomo knew it, there was no hiding her involvement and getting her FAR away from her known haunts within an hour was the safest place she could be.

Getting the girl out of dodge was the right call, but Felix could not help but find fault at Cassandra’s logic.
And so the short were-cat pulled his palm down his face and breathed a annoyed grown.

This was going to get ugly, he just _knew_ it at this point, their reporter just blew something that is learned in reporting 101… for dummies...
'Why me?' he thought.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


 For the record, Claudia was not seen on camera with them, she went in, and a few moments later they entered while she was distracting the guard with the 'accidental spill'.  Then a few minutes after that she went into the conference room (Which has no camera) to meet them.
Maybe not Super-Spy material, but not 'OMG SHES OBVIOUSLY IN ON IT'  And I was assuming that Grid was keeping you all off the cameras, I fail to see how that blows your cover, it's kinda what he's here for.

As far as her working, Shall we assume Uomo/Cass tell her to go home 'sick', or tell her to go back to work and pretend to know nothing?
In either case, back to the story: 







Claudia nods "Alright, Good luck.." She glances at Cass, seeming like she wants to say more, then clears her throat and turns to leave.

A few moments after she's left, Grid thinks he's discovered a location where he can get to the computers he needs to access, and off they go.  Despite being protected by Enoch's illusion, the group takes care to try and avoid guards, in case any of them aren't your standard weak-willed rentacop.

Though it takes several minutes, they manage to find their way to an empty office that seems the same as the rest, but as soon as he tries to access the computer, Grid can tell that he's in the right place - The encryption programs are Military grade, and it is connected to a different network than the others.  They quickly pick the lock and get inside as they hear someone coming down the hallway.

Crowded into the office, they wait as Grid sits down and tries his luck at the computer.









*OOC:*


 Lucky roll!
OK, Grid's up.  This is the access point you need, make some rolls and tell me what you're looking for.  DC 25 for normal access, are you taking the +5 DC to prevent your actions from being noticed, or at this point are you going all out and trying to do it fast?  You can take 10 for normal access, but hiding your tracks will require either rolling an 11 or using a HP.  Everybody elses tech skill is pretty low so I'm ruling none of them can assist, as this is too far over their heads.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*









*OOC:*




Jemal said:


> And I was assuming that Grid was keeping you all off the cameras, I fail to see how that blows your cover, it's kinda what he's here for.




So had I. Enoch obviously wasn't hiding the pair from Claudia, but unless she was looking right at a security monitor, Claudia would have no way of knowing the other two didn't show up on camera, so hiding everyone seemed like the safest proposition.



> This is the access point you need, make some rolls and tell me what you're looking for.  DC 25 for normal access, are you taking the +5 DC to prevent your actions from being noticed, or at this point are you going all out and trying to do it fast?




I think he's going to try for the non-detection route, since being noticed mucking about ruins all the surprise they've been trying to build.

If the roll's the same no matter what he's looking for, I'd say he'd start with looking for schematics, security specs, and data on any lab's contents. I'm not sure how much he can get on a single roll, but I figure his first pass is going to be trying for information, and he'll worry about trying to disable security once he knows what's where.







Grid bit his lip as he finally had the access he was looking for. The longer no one knew they were here, the better. So, while he was relatively sure he could rip out what he wanted, the young man took his time, sorting through the mainframe to effectively pickpocket the system of the data he needed. There was a tense couple of silent minutes, where his companions only saw Terry's eyes darting about, his fingers twitching slightly as if he were flipping through pages, then he smiled and looked up.

"Bingo," he said.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


I see Gary from Alphas.
Update in a little while.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 31, 2012)

Grid is able to get in without tripping any security checks, and after a few minutes, pulls up the information he's looking for, including a layout of the underground facility, personnel files, and details on a few projects.  He also notices that they have 2 'test subjects' in the basement.  He pulls up a related file, and puts a video journal entry from the previous day onto a nearby monitor.

On the screen, a thirty year old man with pale skin, dark hair, and an emotionless expression adresses the camera.

"This is doctor Noah White on project Pride.  Our breakthrough the other day seems to have been a premature declaration.  Though all three test subjects were restored to a state of humanity and the genetic defects removed, the process caused a genetic instability which acted like an extremely aggressive cancer, the tumors overwhelming their systems before anything could be done about it.  The last of them was put down after 36 hours of inability to deal with the problem."

He clears his throat, seemingly uncaring, and flips a page in his notebook
"The researcher responsible for the miscalculation has been suspended without pay for three days and will be subject to supervision for a period not less than two weeks upon his return."
"While this test proves that the bioagent is effective, it's usage is not recommended as the instability of the pathogen may cause it to mutate and affect the general population.  We have acquired two new test subjects and hope to begin testing with the recalculated formula within 48 hours."

Grid pulls up the files on the two prisoners.  One of them is a young German woman with pyrokinetic powers, the other is a tall Arab with his 'genetic defect' listed as 'undocumented, keep unconscious at all times'









*OOC:*


Anything else, specifically?


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry blanches at the entry. 

"Definitely we have to take this thing out. Now," he says as the full potential hits him. "Give me a second to see if I can get the security patrol schedules and alarms. We're getting these 'subjects' out of here, too, right?"

[sblock=ooc]Anyone else is free to suggest other info we need, but specifics Terry's after if they're available:

* Location of bioagents and research materials for Project Pride.

* Location of the test subjects

* Security patrol schedules as relates to pathways to both of the above.

* Ditto alarm / automated defenses along the path.

He's not trying to disarm anything yet, so I don't know if you need a second roll, or if the first is still sufficient.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2012)

"If it's at all possible," Cassandra said, after a quick shift of her eyes towards Uomo. "Stopping the weapon has to come first, but we won't just leave them behind. Be sure and find out if they've got any backups stored somewhere else...and...our ruse has me thinking. Is there any way we could go public with this? Not that it's an anti-mutant bioweapon obviously, but really any kind of bioweapon production and testing in such a populated area would be a huge scandal. It'd make future research a lot harder; they'd be worried about having the same thing happen."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2012)

Uomo passed a hand through his beard. *"Yes, we need to secure whatever pathogen agent they have developed, and also any information concerning it's development. I don't think they are going to risk and have this thing out, not even the info; but check that too, and follow the link if there is any. Regarding the test subjects, we'll get them out if we can. Our primary goal is to destroy the pathogen, and I want all resources focused on that, understood? So no heroing before we secure objective Nº1 please, there's too much at stake. Try an locate Dr. White's office if you can as well. 
I agree on making this public, but we'll have to check with the big R first."*


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 4, 2012)

"Hey Grid, can you find that Noah While nut job? If we get a hold of him, we can lay waste to the whole project. Not just grab a sample of whatever they have whipped up. Plus, he can lead us to the most incriminating evidence, the test subject prisoners, yadda." Enoch looks up in a gesture of feigned innocence.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2012)

nayemkhulna said:


> I agree with him...
> 
> NZT




Aww, the spamvertisers think they're getting smarter..


In other news, IC update pending.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2012)

Poking around for a few more minutes, Grid comes up with all the information he was looking for.
Doctor White is, unfortunately, not in tonight.  His schedule has him back in tomorrow when they're scheduled to test the next batch, C-3, on the two subjects they currently have.  Security will be even tighter then, because there will also be a VIP present to see the results.  Grid can't seem to find any other mention of the VIP, who he may be, or how he's connected.  

The pathogens(Several strains have been tested) and prisoners are both located on sub-level two, which is devoted to Project Pride.  Sub-level one appears to be for secret but legal research projects.  There's no real info on the project on this computer, that seems to all be stored on a secured server on the lower level.

Grid is able to discover the location of automated sensors/cameras/defenses, as well as plotting the most direct paths to their objectives, and a backup path that bypasses the majority of the automated defenses, but the security patrols down below are unscheduled, It appears the group will have to be careful.

The unfortunate news is that there seem to be only three ways to Sublevel two: 
The main elevator, which lets out into the main guard area.
A Guarded and monitored stairwell.
Or air vents.

Grid is also able to get pictures of the two prisoners, eliciting surprise as they are both recognized by various members of the group.
Cass recognizes the man as the super-terrorist way back from the school, the one who'd tried to go nuclear!
Meanwhile, The tall red-headed woman seems familiar to Frost, but it takes a moment before he connects that and her being listed as "pyrokinetic" before he recognizes her as the Hot German Chick from the Lincoln Memorial, her gothic schoolgirl attire having been replaced by an asbestos jumpsuit.

Both were supposed to have been captured by the Agency..









*OOC:*


 With regards to the locations/pathways, etc, I don't think I need to actually describe that, your characters know where to go, I just need to know where you're heading first, and what precautions you're taking.
If Grid wants to hack into any of the security systems down below, he'll need an actual roll.

Anybody can roll a well-informed check on either of the prisoners if desired.

So what's the plan of action?
*Note: I know Grid could teleport himself downstairs, but keep in mind that I have stated before I don't want him using his Teleport to transport others with him.

Also, just noticed I listed the guy as 'russian' in my previous post.  That's incorrect, he's supposed to be Arabic.  Will edit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2012)

Uomo stares intently at the images and information displayed by Grid. He turns to Enoch. *"Think you can keep mister walking nuclear bomb unconscious if we take him out? Otherwise we're leaving him here. The Pyrochick should not be a problem. Now, onto with how are we going to actually get there: As much as I always enjoy an exchange of bullets with paramilitary forces, I think trashing the guards is not an option. We could get sealed inside the facilities, even if we take them all out. That means no elevator for us. Vents? Don't even think about it, it only works on cheap spy movies. Grid, you think you can sweet talk the cameras of the stairwells? "*


----------



## Zerith (Nov 5, 2012)

'Blockbusters use the cliche as well' Felix thought smugly before commenting, "I think I could actually get through them, the airvents, amusing that any electronic security systems in them are taken care of" Felix said with an air of pride, most vents were not large enough for a _human_ to get though, he could just about wiggle his way though anything he could fit his feline head though, and he was able to leap quite high, to him the biggest issue was the labyrinth like quality they had, maneuvering through them on the other hand, unseen and unherd? a cake walk.

[sblock=OoC]we could have Felix go down and observe the portals through the air-vents maybe?[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 6, 2012)

"There might be a few tense ticks while I snag his brain. But once I've got him it'll be for a couple of hours." Enoch replies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2012)

Uomo nods to Felix, then stares back at Grid. *"You think you can make that happen Grid? We'll have CopyCat ahead of us, then we'll go thought the stairs."*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 6, 2012)

"That is some horrific stuff, Are you going to be able to blank their computers? I'm afraid they'll just make more after we leave."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 6, 2012)

Grid's fairly certain he can make the data unrecoverable, but that would DEFINITELY set off alarms, so should be saved for later.  Also, there may be hard copies to deal with.









*OOC:*



So to clarify, You're taking the staircase with Potvin going through the vents and watching for people from above while Grid and Enoch try to keep the Cameras & Guards from noticing you?
Any further adjustments/questions before the team heads out?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2012)

Cassandra scowls and shakes her head, conflicted.

"That guy. We can't let him loose...but...if we leave him here, doesn't that help their research? And...it's a terrible thing to do, even to someone like that. Damnit!"

She paces nervously while the plans are made, not having much to offer herself. Her powers are largely muscular. She'll be needed if the infiltration runs into resistance.

(Gonna try some Well Informed; will roll asap )


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*









*OOC:*


ENWorld went into maintenence mode yesterday literally as soon as I hit reply for this thread. Ugh. Sorry for the delay







"The cameras aren't just an obstacle, you know," Terry says. "Whether or not I can shut them down, until I do that, I can also use them so pre-scout our route. But, obviously it doesn't hurt to have a second pair of eyes on things.

"I'm not keen on leaving any mutants here, no matter what their powers are," he adds. "Let's at least wait to decide until we're in the lab. There might be options there we haven't considered."

[sblock=ooc]I've not been using them as much, but Terry does have Remote Sensing (cameras) and Radio Sense, as noted above. So, as we move, he should be able to use the security feeds to monitor the way ahead and / or 'listen' for radio chatter that might point out security patrol routes. 

Rolling now for his security hack. Fingers crossed....

ETA: Nat 20. Sweet. [/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Nov 9, 2012)

After Felix had made his previous statement something clicked, “…mister walking nuclear bomb…”? He thought hard on that once the implication clicked. It may have been a mere moment for the others, but Felix had enough time to think it over, and over, and over again and again, and he had but yet one idea on what might be done to solve the problem of what to do with Mr living nuke. But it was foul, and it made his mouth pull into a quacking, begrudging, frown and made his brows arch in disgust and self-loathing, yet he knew it was the only real option when everything was said and done.

Felix considered voicing his foul scheme, but the only one with the nerve to fallow through was Uomo, if Uomo agreed to at all, and the others were sooo idealistic, they would just try to stop him as soon as he tried anything, they probably would succeed at it to, as long as he could not ketch them off guard and do it before they could react. [sblock=Ranting No. 1]Destroying the agent and the most recent archives was a still a top priority, however, the odds that they had no off site data vault, electronic or otherwise, for just such a possibility was not likely, even if they did not have one listed on thei mainframes on site, Dr. White likely had some of his own notes to work on offsite if nothing else, but on the bright side said vault might not be updated often, to help keep it hidden.  The largest blow to Project Pride they were going to do was the time lost in reorganizing and relocating to another lab without drawing suspicion, and this was assuming it was the only active lab.[/sblock]
There was one last thought that went through his mind as he willed the briefly lived frown and arching brows away, even if the others did decide to go with his damnable course of action; their hands need not be stained with aiding in it nor their souls darkened by knowingly allow it to happen; Felix intended to cure the living nuke, the test was tomorrow; most likely delayed because the VIP who was to oversee it was not there yet, there was likely more than enough agent for just one meta just waiting, possibly even fully primed, if a major player was going to be there, they would have everything ready well ahead of time.

From what Felix grasped from Uomo, the just of it was the power the guy had was reusable and hair trigger enough to be used if he was merely startled.
Risking a nuclear explosion over trivialities like having the man getting spooked or have an adrenaline rush was not viable in Felix’s mind at all, nor was leaving the man in the lab. The only question was, did it had the time needed for it to work… it, being the ‘cure’ the lab was making.
[sblock=Ranting no.2]Worst case scenario, it worked too slowly, or simply activates the guy’s ability, he wakes up, their all nuked: this, a cure of a similar strain being used on him, would happen sooner or later if he is just left behind. Luckily they would be under ground, much of the blast force would be absorbed before it was unleashed onto the general public.
Alternatively it might work fast enough that it is only a, relatively, miner blast.
the next scenario is that it works out fin, and it ‘cures’ the man, but the cancerous growths happen to him and end up killing him like the others.
or it works entirely as it is meant to and it’s a happy ending.

Regardless though, Felix knew the people that brought the guy here were not stupid enough to not have a contingency plan in case he started waking up, and it would either be fatal, or it could be easily tweaked, even just over used, to become fatal… but he did know either way it would act fast enough to prevent him from going off, it had to be. They were not nearly so mad as to do tests on what amounts to a nuclear bomb without an absolute failsafe, were they?

Felix loathed the lot of the options. He did not think of his condition, or any of the others conditions, as Illnesses to be ‘cured’ like some plague, nor did he condone murder… but he was facing the fact, the guy was a living bomb. Even if the man was a Buddha, Uomo made it sound like he had ho so little control over the trigger. They were in a major city, and even if they weren’t at its heart, the death toll would more than likely been the tens of thousands, if not more if the man went off on the surface, but then again, he might have been giving the lab’s construction far too much credit, but even so, he could not leave the man in the lab, nor move him out of it while he was a nuke waiting to go off, in their faces no less. 

In any scenario, if this man started waking up before he was ‘cured’ enough to be moved safely Felix simply knew he had not time to hesitate in employing whatever… ‘final solution’ theses psychopaths had dreamed up.[/sblock]

And if it happened, and if it came to be known that a meta was ‘to blame’ for the tragedy? It would start a new would war, with ‘normals’ vs ‘metas’ this could not be allowed above all else.

The risks the man posed outweighed everything to Felix, the man had to either leave ‘cured’ or in a body bag.
The cost of error was much too high for half measures. He loathed them for forcing him to do what he planned to do, and himself for being so quick to judge the man as expendable, and being so willing to go through with it.

Felix finally spoke, in a tone far colder and more callus then any he had used to date; he questioned if it was even really himself saying it as he addressed Grid. “Do we know, for certain, if the new strain is an airborne agent or if it is injected? Because if they can gas us with it I would like to also take the opportunity to physically disable the vent fans as I make my way through the vents, we’ll be long gone before stale air is a problem and we ‘ll be pressing into them before the lake of AC is more than a distracting curiosity, and before you ask, the air vents I’ll be in aren’t the owns they would use to flash vent a lab if something goes wrong.” Felix said, truth was, he was hoping it was injected, not because it was safer for them, but because it would be simpler to inject Mr bomb then gas him, vent the room, and then get him out of it.

[sblock=extra if jkason wants to use it :3]Felix looked at Grid fixedly, his eyes cold and dime; they were simply devoid of anything save a predators gaze. All the while he stood still save for a flicking of the tip of his tail; if Felix felt that Grid delayed in the answer unnecessarily, he would add a not so understanding, aggravated “Whee~l~L?” while easing his eyes narrow and tilting his head. Felix wanted this growing fiasco over with, before he lost his nerve.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 10, 2012)

Still posting from phone at work, just wanted to point out that anybody who knows about nukeman, or remembers being at the school(cass, possibly Frost) would know (and presumably share the knowledge) that his explosions take some time to charge up - at least the big ones.  It's not a 'sneeze could level the city' scenario.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


So I don't hold anything up, Jemal, just assume Grid shares what ever info he finds in answer to anyone's questions while we're still here in the talking stage. Once we're sneaking about, he might be less likely to speak.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I wasn't waiting on anybody, just haven't gotten around to the post yet. sry guys, been trying to catch up with my planar quest ooc stuff, i got really behind on it.  Will get an update in here right away.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2012)

Grid checks and the 'cure' is currently an injection.  They have future plans to come up with a aerosolized version for quicker dispersal, but not until they're certain it won't adversely affect humans.  

Felix clambers into the vent system, guided by Grid, and the rest of them approach the stairs.  Two guards stand in front of the out-of-the-way staircase - Obviously different from the 'normal' security at the front.  Uomo easily recognizes the military stance, and hidden weapons despite the fact that they are dressed the same.

Enoch concentrates and gives each guard an illusion that the hallway and door are empty and unmoving while they head for the door and Grid opens it.  It isnt until they're through and the door clicks locked behind them that they realize some of them had been holding their breath.  First hurdle down..

The group descends the stairs, Grid using the cameras to keep an eye ahead of them while Felix navigates the vents.  

Felix knows when he's in the right area because he finds laser trip-wires in the vents! Fortunately, he is quick enough to stop before he sets them off, and Grid talks them into letting him past.

They all reach sub-level two, everything going smoothly, and Felix warns them that there are guards just on the inside of the bottom door - these ones armed with automic weapons!

Grid readies to unlock the door while Enoch prepares an illusion for the two guards...



[sblock=Grid's Remote Sensing]
Just realized something while going over how remote sensing works : 
Remote sensing is noticeable with an insight check (DC 19 in Grid's case), so if you're using it constantly people will eventually notice. (EX: Noticing that a camera is moving back and forth when it shouldn't, etc).  Since I don't think this has come up before (I don't think either of us ahs noticed it before) You can spend some points to make it subtle if you'd like (Perhaps drop a rank or two from the range).  One rank would either make the dc 10 higher (29 is hard to notice), OR make it noticeable only by a specific, unusual sense (Say tech based?  Only others like you would notice it).  Two ranks would make it completely unnoticeable.  I'll forgo the checks until you decide.

Also, the basement is guarded against any type of outside interference.  You think the walls may be somehow blocking signals.  Once you get down there you should be able to access things, but you cant use the inside sensors till you're through the bottom door.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2012)

Grid unlocks the door and Enoch immediately pushes himself into the guards minds, telling them that the door is still closed and the hallway empty except for them.

One of them snaps his head around to the door and everybody freezes, until he shakes his head 

"What's up?" his companion asks, raising his rifle
"I thought I heard something in the stairs.."  He steps forward, and grabs his radio "Beta post 2 to Beta 1, status? Over."
"Beta 1, status Empty Field. Problem? Over."
"Beta 2, Neg, just jumpy.  Over and out."

The party lets out another sigh of relief as they slip past the guards, and Felix finds their location, heading ahead, himself and Grid guiding their path.









*OOC:*


He failed his save by 1. 
 Gratz you've made it undetected into Sub-level 2!  Anything else you want to say/do/post or shall I continue with narrative till you're either spotted or meet your objective?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2012)

Uomo gasps. Did he ever? Perhaps not. Too much time off the field had him rusty. This was so exciting! 

_OOC: Go on!_


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc Remote Sensing]







Jemal said:


> Just realized something while going over how remote sensing works :
> Remote sensing is noticeable with an insight check (DC 19 in Grid's case), so if you're using it constantly people will eventually notice. (EX: Noticing that a camera is moving back and forth when it shouldn't, etc).  Since I don't think this has come up before (I don't think either of us ahs noticed it before) You can spend some points to make it subtle if you'd like (Perhaps drop a rank or two from the range).  One rank would either make the dc 10 higher (29 is hard to notice), OR make it noticeable only by a specific, unusual sense (Say tech based?  Only others like you would notice it).  Two ranks would make it completely unnoticeable.  I'll forgo the checks until you decide.




You're right. I'd not even realized there was an insight check to expose it. Bringing his senses in from 2 miles to 1 certainly doesn't seem to be a huge nerf, given that the group usually wants to be closer than that to a target, anyway. 

I think the 'techno senses' version you suggested sounds best to me. I think he's been a hacker-type long enough, first mundanely, then with his powers, that he's probably naturally inclined to be able to avoid normal folks noticing what he's doing. But since he's a bit cocky, I expect he's always been inclined to leave a bit of a 'signature' on his work, and allowing techno-sensors to notice him using his powers kind of fits that theme well (and feeds into his getting tripped up a bit earlier by Genie; he has a bit of a blind spot for noticing folks that are at his 'level.') I updated the sheet accordingly.  

As for where next, I think I'm good with us continuing to our objective if everyone else is.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2012)

"This place is a maze," Cassandra whispers. "Are we going to be able to get out in time? This whole place is going to come down on top of us...I feel like we should be working out an exit plan as we go."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 19, 2012)

*Tired now, will continue and post later.  I have not forgotten Ye!


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I've had a minor snag in the way I was going to run something during this mission, so I may take a few days to come up with a fix that doesn't require any retconning.  
Atop that, Planetside 2 released and I lost a day to that, and my 30th birthday(Which is also my 10 year anniversary of joining ENWorld!) is only a week away, so Apologies for the further delays.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2012)

After that breath-holding moment which seemed to last weeks, the party slowly moves past the guards into the hallway, relatching the door behind them.  One of the guards shivers slightly as Frost moves a bit too close to him, but aside from that the party gets between them without any further problems.

Now on the proper level, Grid opens his mind to access the systems down here.  The code is masterfully written, and if he didn't have his enhanced abilities, it would have taken him hours, maybe days, to break in.
But that was the old days, he couldn't help but grin to himself as the thought crossed his mind.  A moment later, Grid is able to access the cameras down here, and between him and Felix, the group is able to find their way through the labyrinthine corridors.  They pass three guards, but Enoch's illusion holds as they pass.

After several minutes of walking, they find their way into the lab.  This deep in the complex, the door is actually unguarded, and the lock a simple card-swipe that Grid is able to bypass easily.   Opening the door, the team shuffles into a massive laboratory.  Inside are two scientists doing paperwork.  One looks up as though he heard something, then shrugs and returns to his work.

Off to the side is a large vault with a biohazard symbol, and inside that is what they have come for.








*OOC:*


 OK, less narrative than I had initially intended, but previous issue now resolved. *YAY*  SO, you've made it to the lab UNDETECTED, there are two scientists doing paperwork, several computers, and the vault.  How do you proceed?


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"I don't expect we'll be able to entirely trash this place and the computer without those two eventually noticing," Terry whispers to the others. "And even if we could, I figure the illusion would fade long before we could get out of here?" he looks to Enoch for confirmation.

"I suppose first thing, then, we need to help those two take a nap. Laura, maybe this is up your alley?" he suggests, "Unless your whammy includes a mental lullaby, Enoch?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2012)

*"Agreed, drain them up Shadow, they need to take a nap anyway; stressing job that of scientists. Grid, keep the cameras looking the other way as she does so please. Then we'll work easier."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2012)

"I could probably knock one out too," Cassandra murmurs with a little frown. "If we have to take them both out at once."


----------



## BBs (Nov 29, 2012)

Laura kept silent the entire time for fear of setting anything off, but with the otehr talking she answers in a whisper "Sure any help would be nice, but do you think there would be some sort of power alarm like 'Mutant power detected on level such and such?' Either way, I'm all up for getting them out of harms way and giving them a nap. Just say the word." Laura tenses herself readying to sneak up ot the guard to give him a nap.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 29, 2012)

Enoch had seemed a little nervous and pale after the close call, but now his grin is back in full force. "Couple of lab rats? Its a criminal waste of your talents. Can you just keep them quiet while I grab their brains? I can have them tell us everything they know, control their actions for hours, even simulate an outbreak. With luck, nobody has to know we were ever here. We've got options."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2012)

"You can do that while you're still keeping us invisible?" Cassandra whispers, impressed. Her powers were strong, but she couldn't generally do more than one big thing at a time. It just took too much concentration.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 29, 2012)

“… Laura…” Felix mumbled, annoyance bleeding through his breath, after her initial qustion. “The only powers that can be ‘detected’ are ones that irradiate something or tamper with something: Frost’s and Grid’s come to mind respectively, but even then you need to know what to look for, when, and how. And even then a sensor made to detect frost, for example, could be tripped by an ice cold drink.” is what Felix wanted to say, but this was not the time, so Felix would enlighten her, and any of the other newbies, when they had the time.
Instead Felix said, in a whisper “If there were any, Grid would have found them and disabled them.”

Felix was, honestly, starting to get a bit worried; they were, already, to the chemical? He wanted to be able to nab a dose for Nuke man… and now he was still in the vents and they were in the room with the stuff; he had no excuse to get out of the vent to grab any. Was fate telling him his decision was wrong? Was he blind while they were not naive, but seeing things in prospective? No… he had thought things through, Uomo said it like if the man woke up it was better to leave him in the care of this horrid place… but then… Did Uomo simply not want to bother moving the man if he was awake? Felix’s mind was starting to race, he could be so, so woefully wrong about everything.

Then the alarm light burst on: he was losing his nerve and was looking for an out. He pushed the thoughts from his mind; he again remembered why he was willing to go so far in the first place, the man was a living nuke, in a major city: something had to be don, Something…
But how could Felix get his hands on some of the ‘cure’?

[sblock=OoC] Yeah… Felix is still unaware that MR bomb is NOT on a hair trigger. He might or might not ask 'the' question about nuke man in time [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2012)

*"Nah, knock them out. Enoch I need you focused in case we need you with nuclear bomb man."* Uomo says.


----------



## Zerith (Nov 29, 2012)

Felix Felt himself climbing the fence again; he needed, wanted, to remove doubt from his mind, and in either case, knowledge is power.
“I’ve been meaning to ask, but…” Felix spoke over the come, with district hesitancy and in a near mumble before continuing on “Just how much of a hair trigger is the guy on? Are we talking a split second before Armageddon?  and is it reactionary or concuss in nature? Any details beyond walking nuke?” Felix asked, his tone bleeding through that he was ready to grasp at straws at this point.

Felix all but knew one of three things was going to happen: Uomo would tell him now’s not the right time for more briefing, and address it after the geeks were taken care off; his fur ball of a plane shown as unneeded before it could be used, or his assumptions would be validated and his decision set in stone.
[sblock=OoC]Aaaannnd, he has asked it, mentioning the nuke man gave him an excuse. good job :3[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2012)

*"If he isn't the most powerful mutant on earth, he surely needs to bio-accumulate all that energy somewhere before releasing it. So I'm confident that we will have at least a couple of minutes."* Uomo replies. If he wasn't speaking of total annihilation, one could rest assured. His eyes move to the girls, and then to the scientist. He was probably not going to repeat the order.


----------



## BBs (Nov 29, 2012)

"Touche cat man, touche, just worried things were this easy, makes me feel ... uneasy." Laura turns to Enoch Even though you have the power, Uomo is right, save your strength for the nuke man, us girls can do some work, eh Cass? she casually goes up to one of the scientists giving cass sometime to react and drains one of the scientists to just knock him out. She returns back to the group, awaiting further orders.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2012)

"I was there at the school when he last did his thing," Cassandra says to Uomo and Felix. "It takes him time to charge himself up. He can't just go off suddenly. Or at least he couldn't then."

As Laura moves into position, Cassie concentrated, focusing her eyes on the other scientist's throat. She was strong. Knocking someone out without doing permanent damage was tricky; like juggling eggs while wearing gloves. It took a lot more effort and focus than just breaking someone's neck.

The good news was that choking someone out also meant they couldn't yell or scream.

There was no physical sensation for the unfortunate lab-goer at first. No tangible surface or sense of contact with anything. His throat just started compressing in with gentle, but inexorable force.

(OOC - Using Extra Effort to stunt an alternate effect off of Cassandra's TK. It's a perception range affliction that dazes, stuns or renders unconscious at rank 10 with the special effect of doing a nonlethal Vader choke. Fort defense DC 20 to resist.)


----------



## Zerith (Nov 30, 2012)

[sblock= Felix the Pessimist]Felix spaced at the comments; he went completely blank. In what would, soon enough, be hind sight, he was glad that he was still hiding in the air vents. He was also glad for the development: he did not have to murder a stranger in cold blood or do something he considered akin to hacking an arm and or leg off with a rusty hatchet, but it still left him dumbstruck; why was he so ready to do something so drastic without asking such a simple question… Why was he so blind…
Then a thought came to Felix’s mind, but it was so obvious so simple.. .Surly they all knew what needed to be done; or possibly, two untrained girls were about to try and knock out two men, lab coats or no, without rehearsing what to do ahead of time and, more than likely, without any idea of how hard it is to knock someone out if done wrongly.
He was about to find out; he was just too late to say anything do to spacing out… 

Cassandra made sure hers could not yell while Lora forgot to cover the man’s mouth while draining him… that could be bad…

Felix's cringed.[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 1, 2012)

Material Girl is starting to get worried about his.

She whispers to the others, "Does anyone else thing this is just far too easy?"


----------



## Zerith (Dec 1, 2012)

'She did not just say that...' Felix thought with yet another grimace.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> "Does anyone else thing this is just far too easy?"




*"Bite your tongue lass! Ha! I've seen easier. Let's hope it remains as it is."* replies Uomo


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 2, 2012)

Enoch frowns, "No, I can't keep you guys all ninja while doing the Professor X shtick. But we're in a lab, not in the hallway with guards goose-stepping around every corner. Fallout boy isn't in the room. Laura can probably take him out faster than I can, if he were. And even if I grabbed his brain, he presumably doesn't know squat. Whereas one of these schmucks, can point out all the relevant hardcopy notes on the project. That way, when grid lays waste to their data, they will have to restart from square one." When Cassandra starts telekinetically choking one of the them he continues. "Thanks Cass, that should work nicely."

(OOC - Enoch uses Hypnotic Suggestion {essentially Affliction 11, DC21 will, dazed/compelled/controlled, with a slew of advantages including cumulative} on Cassandra's target.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost just stands there and waits for orders. Maybe he will be later useful against this Fallout guy. He vaguely remembers that nuclear plant use some sort of cooling units to avoid core breaks.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2012)

Cass starts choking the near scientist as Laura moves to drain the other.  Cassandra's target gasps for air before going into a stupor from Enoch's mental assault.
Meanwhile, Laura's scientist yelps as her hand touches him, and swings around, apparently unaffected, staring at her "y..you?!? Impossible!"  Everyone stares for a second and then he turns and reaches for a button on the nearby wall, jamming the alarm!
.
.
.
And nothing happens.  

Everyone glances around curiously as Grid grins to himself and mentally thanks the alarm for taking a break.  The man pushes the button frantically a couple more times then grabs a small vial from the table nearby and holds it out "Don't come any closer!"









*OOC:*



Nobody recognizes the man, least of all Laura, who has NO idea how he knows her or why her power didn't work.
In case you're curious, Enoch's target failed his save by 6, and so is currently Compelled.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2012)

*Frost*

Frost reacts quickly. With barely looking at the man's hand, the heat is drain around the vial (and where the man touches it), creating a hard ice sheet of atmospheric moisture around it (and the hand). An anti disarm maneuver...

[sblock=OOC]

Creative use of create object. Kind of the opposite of a disarm maneuver. The man should be unable to neither drink nor throw the potion.

----

Frost

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2012)

Frost freezes over the vial, the man yelping in pain as his hand freezes, and he stares at it in horror and promptly feints, the ice chipping and cracking as he hits the ground, but remaining intact.








*OOC:*



Well played! That could've been bad .  Frost gains a HP for his quick thinking.  Now what do you lot plan to do about him?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 17, 2012)

"What on earth is in the vial?  Do you all recognize him?  He seemed to know you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2012)

In a fraction of a second, Uomo holster his gun and shots a rubber bullet to the man's head. The gun had a silencer so there was no real noise.
Luckly the man would be out in a fraction of a second, and Uomo could then make some investigations on this guy, and on why did he recognized Laura, a woman that had been in Brazil for the most time. Or so he thought. 

_Using all out attack 5, and power attack 3 with the stun ammo on the heavy pistol: Attack is +12, dmg DC is 29 non lethal. Disclaimer: I've been ill and not feeling like posting lately, bare with me please! Also, spread the word._


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2012)

"Uomo, he's unconscious I don't think..." Cassandra protested halfheartedly, but she was far too slow. She hadn't even gotten that far before he was done. She sighed and looked away. 

"The vial's probably the bioweapon. He was going to try to take our powers away." Her voice was a little shaky. She'd been about to try to yank it away from him, but that was a risk-laden move. Her TK was strong, and it could just as easily broken the vial, especially if he'd tried to hold on.

"Grid, how are we doing securitywise? Anyone coming?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry felt no small measure of relief that he'd already successfully negotiated with teh security equipment. As he was shoring up his work by making sure the alarm felt appreciated, the rapid-fire action of Frost managed to save them all. The threat iitself, however, managed to freeze Terry himself as he raced through the possible scenarios should the vial break.

It was a relief when Cass broke him out of his fear, and Terry extended his senses again to make sure none of their recent clamor had drawn any attention...


----------



## Zerith (Dec 18, 2012)

Felix was… annoyed and intriged, at the same time; annoyed that Laura did not grab hold the man’s mouth while draining him, giving her power time to work, and intrigued that the man seemed to be immune to Laura.

Then the man hammered a panic button; Felix was entirely alarmed, and then grinned as the man started pressing the button franticly ‘Good job Techy’ he thought while he observed the scene unfold; afterwards he deemed it time to chime in. “Grid, now that we’re thinking of alarms, if we need to get out of here, could set of a bio warning slash evacuation alarm? just make sure that the alarm dose not seal us off if you do.” he said happly


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 18, 2012)

*Frost*

Subconsciously, Frost takes a deep breath as the vial falls down, exhaling slowly (and visible due the temperature difference) as the ice holds. He duly notes he hadn't taken one since they entered the building... Was he still human? What would happen to his frozen innards if he would suddenly loose his mutation?

"Getting out sounds good, but what about the vial? And the man?
If we leave him this way, he may loose his hand through freezer burn..."

[sblock=OOC]

Encasing does usually deal no damage, but I think his concern makes sense, based on the cold descriptor the effect has.

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 18, 2012)

"You know, this hero thing sucks sometimes.    He tries to... what? remove our powers? rob us of that which makes us unique? totally reshape our very identities? possibily even kill us?!     And we have to worry about him losing a hand?

It's not like we didn't come in here knowing they would try to kill us, and that we may have to use lethal force.     I'm not saying we should kill him, I'm not even saying we shouldn't remove the ice, I'm just saying... 

it sucks."


EDIT: Noticed I left out a very important not there... too late to retcon anything though.


----------



## BBs (Dec 19, 2012)

Laura stood there lifeless during the whole fiasco, confusion keeping her still. "I have no idea what just happened, or who this man is. Now we have this vial problem." She looks to the group confused and desperate in the situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2012)

"It's one thing to kill someone who's about to kill you," Cassandra says. "It's another to murder a man who's helpless on the ground. It's the same to HIM; he's dead either way. The difference is in us. What it means about us, and what it does to us."

"Frost, you can create ice...can you reshape it? Or melt it rapidly? The vial's still in his hand, and he's unconscious. I don't want to take the chance of breaking the ice to get it away from him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2012)

*Frost*

"Well, I can try, but I have never done this before ..."
Frost says, starting to concentrate and to stare at the frozen hand.
You can sense the enormous effort it takes to unmake and remake his creation.

[sblock=OOC]

Using extra effort to powerstunt a Transform Ice. I would like to keep the vial layered, but the hand freed from the ice.

This will make Frost fatigued.

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2012)

Uomo, primed for action, takes the scientists sudden movement as a Dive for Cover, and quickly shoots the man in the head with his rubber bullet, realizing only as the man continued slumping what had actually happened.  Sometimes his reactions were TOO quick..
Grid does some quick recon of the area - nobody seems to be any wiser as to what's going on in here, but they don't know if these scientists were scheduled to check in or be elsewhere anytime soon, or whether anybody else may come to speak to them.  He does some quick poking around the alarm systems and figures rigging a bio-evac would take a short time, but then finds a much easier way.  If any of the smoke detectors in the lab were to go off, they would do pretty much what Felix was asking for - Signal an immediate evacuation while keeping all the doors unlocked for ease of movement.  Apparently a fire in here would be a real big deal.

After that they gather around the unconscious man and Frost frees the vial with visible effort, before picking up the still ice-encased vial.  To anyone else, it would have been like touching a subzero chunk of metal.  They glance down at the man, a bump forming on his head from the rubber bullet, and a thin layer of frost still melting from his reddened hand.  He'll be out for a while.
Looking at him, Laura realizes with a sickening feeling that she DOES know this man, she is certain of it, but she can't recall from when or where, and when she tries.. Laura is struck by a sudden surge - she feels scared, dizzy, helpless, and staggers backwards nearly blacking out.  
[sblock=Laura]
You remember glimpses of another lab, much like this.  Of being held down and injected.  You are scared and dont understand what's going on.  The memory only lasts a moment but it felt so real..[/sblock]








*OOC:*



So long as Frost holds the vial, it'll be slightly tougher and harder to break thanks to the thin but dense coat of ice.  This will melt rather quickly after leaving his person.
Also a reminder, just b/c you have THIS vial doesn't mean there isn't any more, and there's no guarantee it's the completed vial, might just be an earlier version they were studying.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 20, 2012)

With a shake of the head and a couple of rapid blinks, Enoch recovers from being stunned by the near disaster and rapid sequence of events afterwards. "Laura! are you OK?" He takes a step toward her and then stops suddenly, his mind racing. _Anything I could do to try to help would be a massive intrusion. And this situation is seriously serious. No time for a stupid crush. Since the institute I've been totally convinced that I could utterly puppeteer anything that came along. That is clearly NOT the situation right now. Time to fill in some blanks, so we can get the hell out of here._ 

With a last concerned look, Enoch forcibly turns his attention to the remaining scientist. "You want to answer my questions quickly but completely. Right now that's the only thing you want to do, the only thing you can conceive of doing. Where are all of the compounds this facility has produced to effect mutants? When do next expect someone will enter this room? When are you next expected to check in? Beyond computer files, what would this facility have to loose to cause this project to have to restart at square one? Where are your test subjects located? What are the labs procedures in case of fire? In case of biological outbreak? Who is in charge of this facility? Who funds it? What information are you aware of that the directors of this project would most want to prevent mutants from discovering?" The teen glances at the others, "Anything I missed?"

OOC - Enoch continues to push on the scientist's mind, trying to erode all resistance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2012)

*"Great work Frost, keep that vial sealed and secured, we'll study it later. Material girl, tend to Laura, find out what the heck happened to her and if she knows who that guy is. Copycat, take his wallet and documents, use your speed to search for any kind of documents that you think might be important and take them. Enoch, keep interrogating them as you are, Copycat might suggest more questions. Grid, Fulcrum, Frost, with me, we are going to take out that bioweapon. When the rest is done, follow us so we can see if we might take the subjects too. We probably don't have much time until these two had to report" *Time for action and some quick thinking.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2012)

Cassandra looked at Uomo, away from Laura whom she'd briefly supported with a trickle of telekinesis when it looked like she'd fall. She nodded, but asked Laura, "You okay?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 20, 2012)

Material Girl moves to Laura's side and offers physical support.    "I can carry you if you need."  she says looking around at various materials that would offer her strength.

"Get a breath, we're going to have to move soon."


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2012)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Looks like faking a fire is our best bet for creating an evac that won't seal us in," Grid offers once verifying that things are clear for the moment. He gives Laura a worried glance as she falters, but as Cass and Enoch seem to have her in hand, he lets it go for now. Frost gets a thumbs up from Grid for his help in avoiding what might have been a massive disaster. 

While the others search physically, Grid tries turning his attention to the containment protocols. Anything as volatile as the bioweapon wouldn't just be behind a simple glass door.

"If we're lucky, they're scared enough of this stuff that the storage locker will have a built in destruction protocol for killing this stuff. Maybe we don't have to worry about opening the door if I can convince the system it needs to do some life-saving work with that."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2012)

Cassandra looked over at Grid and said, "We need to kill the files too...but do me a favor. Keep some kind of record that this program existed. Something that shows who's behind it, and where the funding comes from. Can you...save stuff like that? On a portable drive, or DVD or something?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2012)

Grid nods. "There ought to be some consoles around here. While you're searching, see if you can find me any media to write to. There's no way for me to move this data to the web with the isolated system"


----------



## BBs (Dec 21, 2012)

Luara keeps her hand over her head, staggering for a moment. Strange images surging through her head kilter her balance, but thanks to help she stays standing. After a small bit, she looks to Material Girl with a look of terror at her side and whispers "I might know this man, somehow, took me, injected me, another lab maybe." She leans on Material Girl for just a moment to regain her breath. After recovering she stops leaning and gives a slight nod to her helper. "I'm okay, so ... how about that nuclear man?"


----------



## Zerith (Dec 22, 2012)

Felix, carefully, forced his way out of the duct; it was a bit of an art, breaking a vent’s cover off without making much noise from the inside; without comically specialized tools unscrewing the things from the inside was imposable, and needlessly time consuming.
Felix rummaged through the man’s person with efficiency; he apparently did not mind violating the man’s personal space nor, literally, tossing things out of the man’s wallet, and pockets, one by one onto the floor; save for anything he found interesting enough to warrant further attention then a brief glance; these items he would place on the desk.

Felix worked, slightly, slower then he could have, he was paying attention to what Enoch said; he waited until the kid finished. “Pears, and their names and addresses, the names of anyone who is presently working on the project itself,” Felix started, not aiming his words at the scientist nor Enoch in particular before adding “yourself included,” while briefly looking at the man before redirecting his attention back to his nigh over worked task before continuing on “or anyone who could be working on it if called on, and those who have either refused to work on the project thus far or have simply not been asked to work on it in the first place; mainly, The names and addresses of anyone who could restart this project from zero regardless of their affiliations and opinions on the matter” Felix finished, or so he thought, as he could not help but over hear Laura as he spoke.

Felix leered at the one in question and walked nearer; his footfalls were uncharacteristically heavy. By no means was he stomping, but his feet did not meet the ground with their feline grace, they were allowed to voice his, relative to his size, unnatural weight. The left corner of Felix’s mouth quivered into a snarl briefly before he added. “Have there been any other meta-human related projects? And if so, their conclusions.” Felix had, naively, thought that the program was the original... but if it was merely a branch form a larger tree… Things were far worse and more malicious then he had believed.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 23, 2012)

Eyes going cold and starting to slide toward the unconscious scientist, Enoch says, "Um, yeah. You have to answer those questions too, if you can, and to the degree that you can."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2013)

Grid and Cass search around and gather some drives, starting to copy the data.

The scientist looks blankly at Enoch and starts talking "all the mutant vials in the building are either here or in the vault.  The project supervisor will be here in a few hours.  I don't know anything about the project except what I'm working on.  The subjects are in jail, theirs nobody here named pearsandtheir, there are dozens working on the project, thousands who are qualified, there's, I... uh.."
As the dozens of questions assault the man in rapid succession, he becomes more and more confused trying to remember and answer them all, getting jumbled.  His blank eyes roll back and he grabs his head and shakes it, then looks back up "What.. who are you? Where.." The scientist stumbles backwards, knocking over several vials.
Felix rushes forwards, grabbing at the vials, and manages to catch them before they break.  Except for one, whose stopper comes off and spills across his fur.

Everybody's eyes widen and the second scientist falls to the ground, clutching his head in pain.


----------



## Zerith (Jan 10, 2013)

Felix had sprung forwards and grabbed the blasted things without even thinking, he stopped himself suddenly with a foot thundering into the side of the sturdy, looking, counter as he used it to allow the sudden stop on the hard floor, and he, somehow, managed to grab all of them, he grabbed all of them! 'I I did it!' he thought with puzzled disbelief, a Crazy, Surprised, stupefied and terror-filled simile stretched across his little, fluffed up, face. All the while he completely forgot _what_ he just kicked agents to stop himself, the same damned counter the man had stumbled into. He heard a feather weight ‘tink’ of glass. Landing delicately on a hard surface

His expression went blank as he turned his head, seeing the vile topple over the ledge; it turned into wide eyed, abject horror in an instant; what was he supposed to do again? He was already holding vials in his hands and it was too near to get out of the way, maybe, maybe! The idea was so mad it just might work!

Felix caught the last one! … With his teeth! He popped agilely into the air clenched it in his jaw. He was ecstatic, hysterical even as he landed without braking it. “Yeeeshhh!” he yelped with joy through his occupied mouth with intense glee and pride. He then looked at the other’s faces, theirs did not match his own, why were they not celebrating his display of speed, finesse and skill? It was then a sensation hit him. ‘Why is my shoulder wet?’ things clicked together rather quickly as he put the two together, his eyes darted towards the open, pouring vial, that was firmly held in his own, big, mouth. He was lucky at least that none had dripped down the stem of the vial and down his thought.

His brows shot down and turned upwards as stared to trembled, ‘this, this was not supposed to happen!’ was one of many thoughts as he went weak in the knees, he could feel the contents of the vial start to permeate into his skin, any ideas about just washing it off fled from his mind swiftly. Replaced by ‘Why?’


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2013)

Cassandra's eyes widened, and she put a hand over her mouth. She'd been too slow to see what was happening to intervene, but a desperate idea occurred to her.

"It's a bio-weapon!" she blurted. "There might be a cure for it! The scientist might know!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 10, 2013)

_(Are we 4 still in there to witness that?)_


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


nobobdy's left yet


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost sees the potentially liquid spilling on his ally and nearly freezes in shock (no pun intended) and holds his breath._ I was to late for him to do anything for Felix, but maybe he could stop a spread?_ In all the bioweapon / contamination movies he watched, the survivors fled to the north, hoping the airborne diseases not able to survive the cold. And cold was his specialty.
He mentally "wills" the room temperature to sink rapidly hopefully to contain any spreading influence.

[sblock=OOC]

Frost uses environmental control to sink the room temperature to extreme cold. Not enough to damage his allies instantly, but hopefully to kill the potential microorganisms.

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2013)

The temperature in the room drops - First metaphorically as a collective chill of fear runs through the gathered mutants, and then Literally as Frost siphons all the heat from the room.  Suddenly they are standing in a meat locker, capable of producing frostbite in minutes.  Uomo's body temperature immediately picks up, his regenerative powers working overtime fighting the growing frostbite.
Normally Felix's body would do the same, but he can feel something is wrong.  The liquid soaking into his fur causes his skin to tingle for a few seconds before the subzero temperatures freeze it solid.  The cat quickly scrapes it off, tearing a small patch of skin away that is stuck to the ice, and watches in horror as the skin fails to grow back.

With a gasp, the first scientist - the one who'd been shot in the head by Uomo's rubber bullet - wakes up from the startling cold. "What.. What's going on?"  He glances to one side and sees the second scientist huddled in a ball clutching his head, then looks towards Felix, sees his horrified expression, and follows people's gaze to the empty vial.
"Dear god, please tell me that's not the one I was holding.."









*OOC:*


Frost has the 2 per rank version of environment control and so can make Extreme Cold.  If you keep it up for more than a minute everybody will need saves.
Felix gains one HP for A temporary complication: Power loss (Regeneration).  There will also be other side effects in the future but for now that's all that you notice.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2013)

Cassandra skirts widely around the spot Felix is standing and yanks the newly awakened scientist away as well, sliding him across the floor over to where she's standing. She's not dressed for this temperature and is already shivering, but doesn't question the need for it.

"Antidote," she says tersely, through chattering teeth. "That wasn't the one you were holding. It was on the rack. Felix, is there a label? There might be different strains." She focuses on the scientist, hauling him up to his feet with invisible, irresistable force. "He'll tell you which it is, you tell us where the counteragent is."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

Uomo points at Frost* "I like how you think. You're in charge of this mess, find Copycat a cure, make the scientist cooperate. Enoch, whatever you did to that guy, screw us up. Fix it. We are switching teams: Material Girl, Shadow come with me. The rest sort this out."* Uomo quickly delivers orders. Felix would be Ok, he wasn't dead, or reverting to human form for the moment. His rapid healing seems to be effectively gone, as his skin was not healing and he was shaking. These people would be either mad or imbeciles if they didn't keep an antidote. But the time was running out, and they'll had to worry about a hell lot more if they weren't gone pronto. He turn to leave once he gets an acknowledgement from the rest, specially Frost and the two woman.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost nods with gritted teeth. At least the effect of whatever it is seems to be instantly. He concentrates to keep the temperature low, just to be sure. Cassandra seems to have the questioning well in hand.

[sblock=OOC]

Frost uses environmental control to sink the room temperature to extreme cold. Not enough to damage his allies instantly, but hopefully to kill the potential microorganisms.

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Jan 13, 2013)

Felix dropped to his knees, his feet splaying out besides him, his hand eased down, his mouth dropped and the open vial, still in mouth, rolled out  of his mouth, into his lap, as a pained flinch infused his blank facial expression, the idea of an antidote was only on his mind for a moment. “It Is the cure, from their prospective… making an antidote for it would be like making one for any other cure or a vaccine, it defeats the entire point of it… the cure to cancer can be fatal…” Felix monologued blankly while binding his lower left lip in his teeth, before letting out a crazed, broken laughter “But it does not stop people from using it, seeking it out even, and no one has asked for the antidote even if the chemo ends up killing them before the cancer ever had a chance to do so!” He cackled out before he took a gasping breath and, after taking in a breath full of the cooled air, he coughed from the shocking cold, dismay filled his expression as the unknown experience punched him in the chest.

He honestly thought he was dying right then, right there; His eyes betrayed this mindset, with abject terror, tears started to go down his face, but froze neatly on his fur. Felix clenched up and held his sides; he fell onto his side as he held back another cough. He landed with a thud, that was far more painful than he was expecting it to be, given that was expecting it to be nearly nothing.
Felix flinched and then instinctively curled up into a ball… a task that was much harder than he was use too… much harder than it should have been to bend. 'I Don’t want to die. I Don’t want to die. I Don’t want to die.' Was Felix’s single thought right now, the mission, everything else, family, friends, the others, none of it mattered to him at that moment, all he knew right then was, he really, Really, did not want to die today, but he had to Admit it... "I'm going yo die." with a muted, pathetic, wheezing yelp of plight.

[Sblock=OoC] just a reminder, Even though he is only a little over three feet tall right now, he is still one hundred and ten pounds, and I don’t think anyone can safely lift him without noticing his weight ;3[/Sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

*"Copycat, you're not going to die, so gather yourself up soldier! You are a trained agent, behave as such. Move people, move!" *Simple words, yet effective, Uomo's inspirational speech rises the morale of everyone.

_I'll use inspire now, everyone has a +2 to all checks on this scene. I thought I'll save it for big mean combat, but this seems like a more dramatic break point. _


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

*"Copycat, you're not going to die, so gather yourself up soldier! You are a trained agent, behave as such. Move people, move!" *Simple words, yet effective, Uomo's inspirational speech rises the morale of everyone.

_I'll use inspire now, everyone has a +2 to all checks on this scene. I thought I'll save it for big mean combat, but this seems like a more dramatic break point. _


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

*"Copycat, you're not going to die, so gather yourself up soldier! You are a trained agent, behave as such. Move people, move!" *Simple words, yet effective, Uomo's inspirational speech rises the morale of everyone.

_I'll use inspire now, everyone has a +2 to all checks on this scene. I thought I'll save it for big mean combat, but this seems like a more dramatic break point. _


----------



## BBs (Jan 15, 2013)

With her cat friend's plight, and the cold temperature dropping, Laura felt the pit of despair in her stomach. Just then Uomo's determination and inspiration of not giving up gave her hope. She turns to Uomo and says through her chattering teeth "Y-y-y-you lead, I'll follow." She stands shivering but waiting to follow Uomo.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2013)

Uomo's confidence rubs off on the others, and they begin moving.  He, Laura, and Katrina head out the door as Cassandra questions the reawakened scientist.
<Lab>
The scientist visibly relaxes.  "We'll be fine.  The vials we were working on here were the least virulent, this cold should have killed the agents within seconds.  Except for that one - It's complete."  He stands slowly, looking at Frost "You surprised me.  Didn't figure on Cold..." He shivers, smiling slightly as he glances at Felix "I doubt you'll be having a good day, but you'll live.  Whatever damage that bioagent was going to do has been done.  Have you lost your powers?"  

He seems incredibly confident considering that he's surrounded by hostile mutants and malevolent bioagents. 
Cassandra, now standing beside him, notices that he has no bruise or mark where he was shot by Uomo.

<Corridors>
Uomo, Laura, and Katrina head back into the corridors and start towards the vault, Grid directing them by camera, though it will take a few minutes to reach their destination - hopefully undetected.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2013)

"You're a mutant," Cassandra says, her voice disbelieving. "Why are you DOING this?!"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2013)

The scientist looked over at her "Why am I helping to cure dangerous genetic defects?" His face is incredulous, as if that were the most ridiculous question he's ever heard.  "So that terrorists like you can't keep doing things like this."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2013)

"Dangerous defects?! Like your ability to heal gunshot wounds?" Cassandra demands. "We're only doing this because you're threatening us! ALL of this could have been avoided!"

She has to consciously ease up on the telekinetic force then, as her anger ratchets up.

"I notice you haven't 'cured' your own."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 17, 2013)

Material Girl tried to sneak down the corridor but she's obviously unnerved by the spill.   "I hope Felix will be OK" she wisphers.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 17, 2013)

As Cassandra argues with the scientist, Enoch silently worms his way into his mind. The fear that had been on the teenager's face slowly hardens into cold fury as Uomo's confidence infects him. Once he has a solid grip on the scientist's thought processes Enoch speaks. "You can't move. Other than breathing and answering questions, you can't move a muscle. Your buddy gibbering on the floor over there, his last coherent thought, perhaps ever, was to resist answering my questions. Obviously, his last thought was none too clever. But you're sharper than that right? So lets get started. Is there, and if so where is an antidote to this 'cure'?" He practically sneers that last word.

Then Enoch continues the questioning from where the first scientist lost it. But this time he pauses waiting for the answer before continuing to the next. He also watches the man's mental state carefully, making sure that the guy doesn't snap due to previous psychic conditioning or similar unforeseen problems. Where is the Jail where the other mutant are being kept? ... Where is the Vault? ... Beyond computer files, what would this facility have to loose to cause this project to have to restart at square one? ... What are the labs procedures in case of fire? ... In case of biological outbreak? ... Who is in charge of this facility? ... Who funds it? ... What information are you aware of that the directors of this project would most want to prevent mutants from discovering? ... What are the names of the other people working this project? ... Who else do you know who could potentially restart the project if it were destroyed? ... Are you aware of any other meta-human related projects? ... Tell me what you know about them."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2013)

Cassandra's outburst causes the scientist to take a half-step back.  "Heal gunshot wounds?"  His hand heads up to his temple where the bump had been moments ago.  "I thought I'd just hit my head when i fell.  I didn't know it had progessed so far.. If I can redistribute the kinetic force from a gunshot even while unconscious..  Wait.. You shot an Unarmed unconscious scientist IN THE HEAD and you have the AUDACITY to call ME dangerous?
His eyes grow angry and he steps towards Cassandra when Enoch starts to speak to him.

The scientist looks over at Enoch "Mind Control.  You types are the worst of the lot.  Stealing a persons will, forcing them to do as you command.  Slavery at its finest.  If I could, I'd save the cure for the rest of the mutants and use YOUR kind to replace LAB RATS.  Its the only way you monsters will ever contribute to society." 
He shakes his head "You really don't get it do you?  You cant CURE a CURE.  You could be altered again, but not the same way."  









*OOC:*


 Shay, not sure what you meant by 'ease up on the telekinetic force'.  Last time I remember Cass using TK was to suffocate the scientist.  Or did you just mean she's controlling herself to avoid using it?
*Edit: OK, just reread the post about Cass Yanking the scientist across the floor.  I must've missed it.. Lets assume you didn't do that b/c if you had it would change everything that's happened since.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2013)

"I don't buy it," Cassandra replied, struggling to keep a lid on. "I'm no scientist, but someone's genetics aren't a disease, with germs or viruses you can just kill to make it all better. You must be putting something into the victim that goes in, and makes changes. So if that can be interrupted, something can go in and stop that from happening...then you can stop it from working. And if there's pet mutants working on the project, then I think you'd keep something like that handy, just in case of an accident."

Her eyes harden. "I don't think you get to judge us either, after doing something like this. I'm not saying I'm a big fan of..." Cass stopped herself before she said anyone's names. "...of everything we've done so far, but when you put people's back against a wall, you don't get the best out of them. People fight dirty when it's a fight for survival."

Then something else occurred to her. She tilted her head slightly, regarding the scientist. "But...this isn't about curing mutants. It can't be. No money in that. This is a private organization, a corporation. Where's the profit in this? Who's paying for it?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2013)

*"He will be dear, there's nothing to be afraid of, yet." *Uomo's smile should be reassuring, although he himself was nervous about the whole thing. What could have happened to him, if his slow aging mutation gave off? Would he turn into a screaming skeleton like in that old Indiana Jones movie?* "How far are we from the detention area, Grid?"* He asks the mutant hacker, keeping a fast peace and determined demeanour.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2013)

<lab>
"Faulty Genes aren't Diseases?  Ever heard of Ashtma, Diabetes, Heart Disease, Infertility.. Cancer!?  Genetic disorders can be treated.  We can eradicate or fix the faulty DNA which is causing these problems.  We can also reproduce it.  That bioagent causes changes on a CELLULAR level.  And you are _very_ correct that people will fight dirty when it's for survival.  And that is EXACTLY what we're doing here.  Fighting for the survival of the human species."

He stands near Felix, looking down at the scared cat-man as Cass questions the profits.  "You're right.  For me, it is about the cure, but they didn't care.  But what would governments pay to give their soldiers these abilities?  Or to take away the abilities of their enemies?  THAT is what the company wants.  But they're not going to get it.  Now that we have the cure, the research is unimportant.  I know it works, I don't need to test it.  Go ahead, destroy everything, blow up the building, wipe out the research!  You'll only be aiding my cause.  Everything I need is in here." He taps his head as he turns away from Felix with a cocky smile and wild, crazy eyes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost looks uncertain at the obvious lunatic.
May be the cure could make him normal again... or it would kill him, considering how fast it works and his inhuman body temperature.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 22, 2013)

Enoch starts working on the other scientist again, silently trying to adjust the chaotic jumble of objects orbiting him on the mental plane back into a useful configuration. But that effort doesn't keep him from reacting to the crazy guy. "Wow, this guy! I'm still not keen on the whole murder thing. But self-hating mutant Mengele is definitely looking like a big problem if left to his own devices."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2013)

"What you're doing isn't fighting for survival," persists Cassandra, trying to break through that shell into something more meaningful. "It's genocide. You're not correcting genetic damage. You're wiping out a species. Changing them into something they were never born to be. And worse, you're putting the knowledge and the tools to do the same thing into the hands of people who won't have any restraint. What if the next client is a white-power supremecist who decides to 'correct' the 'genetic abnormality' of skin color? Are you ready to be the man who put this weapon up for sale to the highest bidder?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost had suddenly a chilling thought: "And Imagine they don't want to 'cure' them, but just damage the 'wrong' genes to kill them. You speak about a forced rewriting, not curing. It can maybe used as a cure and for good, but it is a nightmare if weaponized."

[sblock=OOC]


----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2013)

<lab>"Well then, you'd better do a thorough job wiping them out so that doesn't happen." The man sneers at Frost.  "I'm not interested in debating philosophy with subhuman terrorists.  Here's the deal.  Let me leave and I won't tell anybody about you.  I want this place destroyed too, I had just been planning to wait till Noah was here.  I'll go take care of him myself while you destroy this facility.  Your only alternative is to try to kill me."  He starts creeping towards the door, his eyes flickering between Frost, Enoch, and Cass.

<Halls>
Grid continues guiding the second party towards detention, but warns them that there are guards stationed right outside the door who won't be able to be moved around.  They'll have to deal with them when they get there.









*OOC:*



To the Hall team, sorry for the shortness, it takes a couple minutes in game to get there, and the situation in the lab is goign a bit faster than that, so I just wanna see what happens there before committing you guys to a future that may be altered by, say, explosions. 
Not sure if some people are busy or not, haven't seen anything from JKason in a month, and not sure if Zerith is purposely having Felix stay 'cat'atonic (Sorry couldn't help the pun) or if he's busy.


----------



## Zerith (Jan 24, 2013)

[sblock=OoC] its like this EVERYTIME I get a post ready to go, A: Some one has rendered the post void, I get ot redo it, B: real life happens. C: Enworled gos down, fallowed by A/B -_-[/sblock]

Felix had been taking the chance to re-compose himself as the others talked; he stood himself up while the man spoke again. He was not as filled with confidence as the others, but at least he was not, too, mad with distress any more. He walked around, apparently forgotten. He stopped in front of the door, and then started a destruct, giggling laugh. “I Have never had less patience, been so short on time nor have I ever been neery so enraged as I am now” He chuckled with madness “We’re well past any aid you might have, and we’ve shown don’t have to care about racket at this point, and you seem to know what is going on here, I’m thinking you’re either going to cooperate, fully and utterly…” Felix started with a crazed glint in his eye as his hand found its way onto the door “_Or.._” The glint deepened “I’m going to simply knock you out, with excessive force, and then we can start out with you waking up after being knocked out, again, but this time somewhere you don’t know! and bruised, partly broken, I really hope you give me any excuse…” It was becoming apparent the Felix might have taken the experience… exceedingly poorly and, every so mildly, cracked because of it.

On one side, at least he was smiling, on the other his clawed fingers were grating into the door, his tail was up and posed as if readying to pounce, yet he still stood, mostly, upright, his other hand was twitching by his side, claws peeking out whenever it twitched, and so too did his lower left eye twitch as a special kind of madness filled his face. It had a frame of work goals, a smidge of real pain, a drenching dunk in a pool of mortality, an inferno of raw rage, and a feral animal awakened from a long slumber, by getting prodded in its soft underbelly from a dead sleep, it was unimaginably perturbed. As far as he knew, he was still damned to die, painfully and slowly, he could not take the man’s word at face value was he through all the danger? not here at least. And then, all of his goals were long term, every single one, and this buffoon’s work made it so he could see none of them through; he had planned out the general things he was going to be doing, over the next century, now he was looking at what, months? Weeks? Days? Hours? He did not know, it frightened him, he did not like being frightened so, it made him want to stop thinking, and the more he did, the more he saw one thing.

Meat.

He really was quite famished by this point, climbing through air dukes was hard work.

Felix had never felt the bloodlust so strongly as then; if the man’s knowledge weren’t so valuable he knew, deep down, that he would be knocking the man senses otherwise; he wanted to knock the man about. In, and out, he breathed with a steamy mist blowing out from between bared, fanged, teeth. He giggled and chirped with madness again, but this time, it a more feral growl was starting to bleed through.
One had to wonder, was he a meta human, or a meta animal?
[Sblock=OoC]Oh yeah, so yeah, Felix is a little bit pissed, there was a long winded rant that has now been cut do to a lot of it already being covered but in short, if the guy dos anything the least be threatening or suddenly, or if he makes any sudden movements, reactionary or other wise, Felix is going to, try, to mule his face off ;3[/Sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2013)

The Scientists eyes narrow, his face mirroring Felix's.  "Oh how originally savage.  Let's see you try."

Frost notices, looking at the scientist, that as he got angrier he was also getting hotter.. Not like the pyrochick before, but.. similar.  As though he were producing or focusing some sort of intense energy, and the heat was a biological bi-product.


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]RL is a terror for me at the moment. Today's the first chance I've had any kind of block of time to post much at all that coincided with my not being brain dead. I'm very sorry to all for the delays it's causing. I'm likely to be at a very reduced posting rate for a while yet.  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


don't worry I just had a baby, so I too am looking at a bit of a reduced posting rate.


----------



## Zerith (Jan 26, 2013)

For a brief moment, Felix’s face became blank, his mouth dropped open as if in shock, and then he grinned with twisted gee, he bit into his lower lip and drew blood. It was his own, yet the taste was like nectar to him now, why did he never notice it before? “what dos _it_ taste like?” Felix thought while he started to foam at the mouth, it ran red as his saliva mixed freely with his blood. Felix started to produce a deranged sound, a chocking, chirping, giggling, laughter.

His facile expression was devoid of any care save the glee of a fabulous meal, he just forgot everything, nothing else mattered, there was a walking bag of meat in front of him and it looked delicious! The muted crimson ran down the sides of his mouth as his laughter deepened, he was, for a moment ever so brief, starting to hunch over and spasm as he went tense; if he had any sanity left it had fled him now as all the veins in his body visibly bulged under his fur as his heart rate skyrocketed.

He stared to grow, rapidly, he was not becoming human, that was blatant, but he also was not standing still any longer, words? Dialogue? nay Felix produced nothing save his hastening, bellowing laugher as he became more and more bestial. His fur became thinker and courser. His fangs grew and his slim build became more robust as his belt strained then snapped as he then filled, then over filled the confines of his clothing as his thickening claws first stated over the floor, but as he bolted around the man and through the room, his claws began to grip and tear at the floor as he kicked and cling to it as he moved around on all fours, he plowed through a desk, not around, over, or under, he went straight through, tuffs of fur and cloth ripped and small cuts and scrape came from the action, but Felix did not care, he just saw the meat that he was about to consume and felt ever so hungry.

Felix did not care what, or who he blitzed through, he soon completed three fourths of an orbit and then leapt onto the wall, landing on all fours, and his neck had bent around to an unnatural extent as he leered fixedly at the man. He maintained enough of his humanity that one could vaguely make out that he was grinning diabolically and not simply snarling, and also so much that his, then hyperventilating laughter was picking up in pace and volume.
All the while his teeth, chattering with unnatural speed, spattered the crimson froth that formed in his mouth.

He clung to the wall only so long as his mass forced him into it as his legs recoiled under the strain, then the instance he was no longer compelled to cling to the wall he burst off of it, with the soul intent of leaping onto the man, and eating _it_.
[sblock=OoC] Quick reminder, his is over filling his clothing, this is to say, at worst, aside from the damage suffered from acting like a rhino, he is stretching the heck out of them, as in, he is by no means tall or large, he is just a lot bigger than 3’1 ;P

Also, yes, he has utterly lost it. nearly as insane as me you see ;3[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2013)

*Frost*

It takes Frost a moment to make sense of what his heat sensitive sight tells him: "Be careful, the lab coat is preparing to do something with his powers!

Stop it, or I will freeze you solid!"

[sblock=OOC]

Intimidate is +4, if you want to roll it.

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2013)

The scientist hesitates for a moment at Frost's threat, taking his eyes off the feral cat-man for a moment.  Before he can respond or do anything however, Felix leaps at him, bowling into the scientist with enough force to break a solid door.
But the scientist doesn't budge, merely turns back to face Felix's mauling claws with that crazy gleam returning to his eyes "That's right you savage, hit me harder, empower me!"
Feix's claws fly against the scientist, rippin his coat to shreds but stopping dead against his skin.  The Scientist doesn't even seem to feel the impact, not flinching or staggering at all, as though the attack had no force behind it.

Frost notes that each impact sends a pulse of heat through the scientist.









*OOC:*


OK so long as Jkason is busy, I'm just going to rule that Grid is too busy with all the stuff he's doing computer-wise to really assist in the current combat.
I rolled perception for Frost and Cass (Felix is a bit too enraged at the moment).  They can both tell that the scientist seems scared of Frost.
Cass, who got a 22, can also tell that the scientist seems Genuinely UNafraid of the cat-man or herself.

*NOTE: I'm going to say that the conversation took longer than it did just so the Hall Team can 'catch up'.  We'll say the fight breaks out as the Hall team arrives at the door to the Detention center and try to keep the two on relatively even time frames for now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2013)

*Frost*

"Stop it, You only make him stronger!" Fros calls and tries to hit the scientist with a blast of pure cold...

[sblock=OOC]

Using ranged damage with the cold, not ice descriptor, to attack without kinetic energy.I fact, it is more like taking away heat energy.

ranged att +8, damage rank 11 (precise attack)

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2013)

As Frost does that, Cassandra...having reached the same conclusion...reaches out to grab Felix with her power, trying to yank the enraged cat-boy from his prey and hold him still until he's calmed down a bit.

"Felix, you have to listen! You're only making things worse!"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2013)

The scientist turns to glare at Frost, and sees him raise his hand.  His eyes widen as Frost unleashes a freezing stream, sucking away the heat.  He gasps for a moment then furrows his brow and growls in concentration.
Frost sees the scientists heat signature fluctuate, and then the heat focuses into the area Frost is attacking.  By the time the cold dissipates, the Scientist looks triumphantly undamaged, but his overall heat signature has gone down a few degrees.
"AHA! You won't get me with that trick a second time, I'm ready for you now!"

Meanwhile, Felix is telekinetically pulled, screaming with rage, away from the scientist.
The scientist begins concentrating some of his energy and fires a blast of heat at Frost, though the shot goes wide, and he seems almost surprised that he actually managed to pull it off.
Grid barely manages to keep the fire alarms from going off as part of the wall melts away.









*OOC:*



well you seem to have stumbled, at least partially, across his 'secret power.' 
"In fact, it is more like taking away heat energy." Yep, hence why he's scared of Frost.
Also to be clear, your cold attack DID affect him, he just seems not to realize it yet.
Is Enoch going to try participating in this again, or keep trying to unbreak the other scientists mind?


----------



## Zerith (Feb 2, 2013)

Hotel Felix was utterly Vacant, with room for one!
In his belly.

Felix skidded atop the floor to a grinding halt atop his claws, foaming at the mouth and chomping at the bit. Frost’s comment was utterly ignored as his rage and madness deepened. He was preparing to leap back at the man again, then Cassandra restrained him and he immediately attempted to break free. Felix felt his apatite rage more and more, but more he also felt heavy, dense, his veins felt like they were about to rupture from the stain as he strained against her to no avail. He did not think it, but he instinctively knew what to do, to brake free and relive the strain, it was oh so simple.

Felix started to crackle and pop as bones and flesh was gang pressed to grow far larger than ever before, if his veins, his body, was too small to contain itself or over match Cassandra, then it simply had to grow, Larger; how better to accommodate it and his needs?

His cloths started to strain under the presser while his body did the same, but while his form stretched and groaned, his cloths ripped and shattered. The remains of his clothes dropped beside him as his form warped further, it wasn’t healthy. His body hit a limit, his features were sunken, withered, drained, his strength ebbed away as his eyes rolled up as his head did the same, he had not so much grown as become a husk of what he should have been, and he stood near collapse. Even with his hunched over poster, his over stretched form caused him to stand on the floor while the fur on his shoulders was tickling the ceilings face.

Felix took in a long, moaning, breath, he was not supposed to grow this large, much less without the ability that sustained him, everything became a blur as his head sawed to and fro; his face drew blank and fatigued as he started he started to stumble backwards. He would have toppled over out right, but he felt something keep him from falling, and he nary took a knee before his gaze passed over the man, the thing, as his vision tunneled. Madness and rage returned to him as adrenaline surged within, driving him onward. He bolted back at the man, or so he intended; a batting, sundering, strike came from Felix as his arm blitz towards the man, then the same presence from before pulled him back. If he had been thinking at all, he would have known who was doing it, and would have been able to tell the effort was pulled, kid gloves were used, if they could be called that given what the force of the gloves was doing.

Felix’s claws came within mere inches of the man as he was pulled down and backwards, his clawed feet sank into the floor as they clawed and maimed it viciously for traction; He reached further and further, swatting at the man, but found the no matter how far he leaned, his feet continued to move backwards as he gasped and wheezed for air as he over strained in pursuit of his prize; he only wanted to swallow the thing whole! He soon found himself on all fours, fruitlessly trying to claw his forwards,
his fanged maw mashing open and closed franticly as found the man ever over reach no matter if he tried to move around it for a new vantage or strait at it; he breathed ever deeper, fiercer, as his desire, his need, to feast burned ever brighter, ever fiercer, and his eyes, ever dimmer, ever duller.
[sblock=OoC] Sorry for G-Moding Cassandra, but, given that Felix suddenly redoubled his reach, I figured she would figure it potent to move him further away, that and she can move about 24 tons of stuff per a sustained action, even with growth thundering his strength up to 8, Felix simply can’t contest her in terms of raw kinetic strength, he can lift 6 right not without straining, and he is about 1… she could launch him through a wall! XD

That and Felix is not so fast that he can avoid being seen, Cassandra Vs Felix, it’s stupidly mismatched XD[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost can only try to cool his enemy down more while somehow not getting melted..

[sblock=OOC]

reflexively rolled on IC. Use or ignore the roll as you prefer:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3901993/

ranged att +8, damage rank 11 (precise attack)

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 6, 2013)

As the altercation with the scientist turns into a real struggle, Enoch purposefully fades into the background. He switches back to working on the crazy self-hating mutant. While still hoping to build towards total control, he starts with nudging things in the direction of 'why fight when you can brag?'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2013)

*"Grid, keep the cameras off, we are going to take the guards down. Also jam their intercomms."* The roman made a few seconds silence. The guards were on the other side of the corridor, just ahead of the turn. For the two girls he had in front, this would be the first real confrontation with armed man, dangerous and hostile. He looked at both, he could see the bolstering inspiration in their eyes he had himself impaired. "Ladies, we'll do this like this: Material girl, get solid and walk up so they can see you. They'll concentrate fire on you, probably without mediating a single word. When they start shooting, Shadow, you'll use the cover to jump on them. I'll provide covering fire. This needs to be done quickly and nicely, I don't want any mistakes as with the scientists... GO!"

_Initiative: +12, roll twice, keep the best one
Free: Draw pistol
Move: Wait until Material Girl is geting shot at, then move to face enemies.
Second move: Improved assessment: taking 10, for a 22 for each enemy; one extra success in each I bet.
Remember you got the +2 bonus to attacks and saves and checks in general_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2013)

<lab>
Cass continues holding Felix back, though his unprecedented and frankly disturbing growth force herto concentrate more effort than she'd anticipated to keep him at bay.

Meanwhile frost continues draining the heat, forcing the scientist to direct more of his absorbed energy into keeping from freezing.  His retaliatory blast seems slightly cooler to frost's heat sensitive   eyes...  but by the same facet tthat a forge is 'cooler' than a volcano.
The blast comes close enough to set his sleeve on fire, but frost quickly extinguishes the flames before they do too much damage.
Enoch finds his mental intrusions sputtering out , as though they too are being absorbed by the mad scientist.  









*OOC:*


 ok frost failed toughness but only by 2 so bruise.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2013)

*OOC:*



Ok, kids in the hall, I need to know what form/stats material girl is using and whether the other two are attempting stealth while she distracts, or going straight for a speedy assault.


----------



## BBs (Feb 7, 2013)

Laura readies herself and tries to be stealthy, waiting for material girl to strike.









*OOC:*


Laura will attempt a stealth check, then go in. How many guards are there? Going to try and grab them with Improved Grab, if there's more than two, then going to use the if successfuly grabbed guard or two as human shields. Going to try and grab them by the throat to silence them, and also will drain them if successful. If that is all possible, and that was a mouthful hehe sorry for that.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 7, 2013)

Katrina looks at Uomo "Well sure, send the girl out to get shot, that's rather sexist." she says with a smile.

With that she retrieves the nails she brought with her holding them in her hands concentrating for a second 

Her skin begins to harden and take on the rough metallic texture of the nails.   Soon even her hair looks like fine strands of galvanized metal and her eyes are smooth balls that shine like polished silver

When she does start to walk forward there is a bit of a creak and pop as her joints learn to flex again.









*OOC:*



I don't remember what I last attuned her to so I'll have her attune again which will make this 2 rounds.

STD: change attunement to metal
MV: shift to solid form

2nd round
MV: walk to within range of the guards
STD: defend action
[sblock="Stats"]
Offense: 
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +3 (+3 Fgt), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Unarmed: +7 (+3 Fgt, +4Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, +4 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)


Defense: 
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +9 (+3 base, +9 STR)
Toughness: +9 (6 Impervious) (+3 Defensive Roll, +6 STA)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE) [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2013)

Cassandra frowned as she struggled to contain the transformed teammate. She'd had no idea he could do this. It seemed darkly, ironically humorous that he pulled out his 'big guns' only now, when struggling -against- his teammates. Not his fault though, probably. This scientist seemed to have touched off something inside him. Or maybe that vial was messing with him. Either way...containing him was becoming a problem. She didn't want to hurt him.

"Felix," she said, trying to sound calming. Not easy when she was holding down someone that strong. "Please listen to me. If you try to hurt him, you'll make him stronger. You have to calm down. Please, Felix."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2013)

_Uomo will always take a stealthy approach. _


----------



## Zerith (Feb 7, 2013)

Felix was nearly deaf by the time Cassandra spoke, not that her words would have reached his mind while he still leered at the man. Felix’s breath drew shallow and long as everything continued to seize up.
His eyes went blank as the grey sight before him diminished and vanished entirely. His claws clenched with fatigue. His knees buckled under his own weight, and his arms drew up beside him.

His eyes wandered upwards, his head tilled with with them and his mouth fell slack as he took one last gasp of a wheeze before going limp and falling down, before he even meet the floor his body started to produce sizzling and crackling; his form ebbing and shrinking away all the while.

[sblock=OoC]Ooo, no one, or at least no one’s character, has noticed yet. Time to make it more blatant that even if he could pull this off on demand, it would be very stupid to do so, at least while his regeneration can’t keep everything together: his, normal, hybrid form is denser then cast iron, so while he normally simply can’t swim in it, without regain keeping his heart and vines from bursting… yeah, that and the over blown morph taxed him to the absolute limit.

Keep in mind, while exceedingly dense for a living thing, Felix’s normal hybrid form is not partially durable… yep, he is riddled with heath complications, among them an imminent heart attack, that regain blanket fixes by its very nature :3
Also, the larger something is, the more strain on the heart, Felix’s proportions are, in effect, unchanged, so yeah, replaced one problem (hyper density) with with another… Woops?

Also, spoiler…. He’s reverting into his cat form[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


you do realize he was only big for a few seconds right?  There's really been no time for anybody TO react, especially when they're still busy trying to react to the nigh-invulnerable Mad Scientist and the fact that Felix has gone crazy.  Noticing that his 3 seconds of being bigger might be straining his body is a bit tough.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2013)

<Hallway>
Kat turns the corner looking like some sort of metalic terminator, and the four guards give a start.  They immediately raise their weapons and start firing at the obvious mutant without waiting to ask any questions, the sounds of automatic weapons fire ringing down the corridors...  
Fortunately, being indoors, the guards are using silencers.  So while loud, the shots are not deafening.
The first two guard's shots fly wide as they over-react, spraying bullets into the wall.  The last two manage to clip her with a few rounds but only leave a dent.








*OOC:*



Need enoch and frost for lab.

Reminder, when in combat situations please include relevant stats like defenses, saves, etc (Attack/damage numbers until we get our roller back) so I don't have to look them up for multiple characters and can just focus on the update
Kat gets hit twice and fails one save by a little.  -1 bruise.
The other two sneak forward.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost changes his tactics, trying to simply encase the heat generating mutant in a layer of ice instead of attacking him directly. "Freeze!"

[sblock=OOC]

ranged att +8, dodge DC 21 to avoid getting trapped

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued, -1 om damage saves

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Feb 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


Bleh sorry, keep forgetting:
Stealth: +10
Melee: +9, damage +9
Strength 9
Lifedrain: Fortitude save DC 16 if melee hits
Dodge: +7 (+7 Agl)
Parry: +9 (+9 Fgt)
Fortitude: +8
Toughness: +9 (Protection Rank 9)
Will: +7

Hope this helps, if need anything more just ask.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 14, 2013)

Knowing he had already put it off too long, but hesitating to use his powers on a teammate, Enoch takes a close look at Felix's 'headspace' and tries to calm and soothe the felinoid with a minimum of intrusion.



			
				OOC said:
			
		

> Senses
> Perception +6
> Senses 4 (Accurate, Acute, Ranged mental perception, Custom: requires a move action to use)
> 
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2013)

Uomo appears from behind Material girl _a la_ Max Pain, releasing a controlled burst of bullets to the unsuspecting sentinels. 

_Heavy pistol: +10 attack for 26 dmg DC_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2013)

<Lab>
Cassandra and Enoch focus their powers on Felix as the cat passes out and slumps inside Cass's telekinetic grasp.  She holds him in case he's faking or wakes up while Enoch tries to get inside his unconscious team-mate's mind.

Meanwhie, Frost continues the battle.  A film of ice begins forming around the mad Scientist, just as Frost had frozen his hand earlier.  The scientist screams in rage and fear, and begins struggling, heat practically rolling off his body as he tries to counter the cold.

The ice prison begins melting, and Frost tries to reinforce it, but the heat wins out and the ice cage shatters, the scientist tripping over to the door as he pulls free of it.

<Hall>
Uomo leaps out from behind the terminator, his pistol ringing out as he takes down one of the guards.
A bit late on the draw, Laura is jarred by the explosive noise, and refocuses, sneaking behind the guards as though she were a shadow herself.









*OOC:*



Alright the Scientist gets trapped, but manages to destroy the ice encasing him.
Still need actions from Kat and Laura for the new round in the hall.  Sorry if I wasn't clear on that before..


----------



## BBs (Feb 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


Hrmm what I initially planned actually can't work, so going to attempt to sneak past behind the guards using wall crawling on the roof as quick as possible and start to take them out from behind starting with the farthest one.

Stealth: +10
Melee: +9, damage +9
Lifedrain: Fortitude save DC 16 if melee hits
Dodge: +7 (+7 Agl)
Parry: +9 (+9 Fgt)
Fortitude: +8
Toughness: +9 (Protection Rank 9)
Will: +7


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 17, 2013)

Material Girl rushes forward closing with one of the guards and backhand him










*OOC:*



Sorry thought I had posted,    Move to melee range and use unarmed attack.

[sblock="Stats"]
Health 

Offense: 
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +3 (+3 Fgt), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Unarmed: +7 (+3 Fgt, +4Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, +4 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)


Defense: 
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +9 (+3 base, +9 STR)
Toughness: +9 (6 Impervious) (+3 Defensive Roll, +6 STA)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2013)

<HALL>
Uomo's shot drops a guard as Material Girl rushes forward, bullets pinging off her, and smacks one of the guards!  He flies back into the wall and slumps to the ground.  
Laura takes the distraction to shimmy across the ceiling, dropping behind the furthest guard and grabbing him.  he gasps at her touch as the life begins draining out of him.  He twists and tries to break free, but Laura manages to hold on with her super strength.

The last guard swings his gun back and forth, then grabs his walkie "Incursion at the Detention center!" He shouts into it, but when he lets go of the button, there is nothing but static.









*OOC:*



BBS - Improved Grab does allow you to have two people grabbed at a time, but it still takes a standard action to grab each, so you can only do one a turn.  Though your drain will affect them both once you do have two grabbed.
Alternately you could use a hero point to take an extra action, grab two people, and then just keep them grabbed after that.

OK, New rounds for both teams!


----------



## BBs (Feb 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


Meant the whole human shield thing hehe, and the grab standard action, Fast Grab only works once and such. Anyways going to grab the next nearest guard now, while keeping the other grappled too.
Stealth: +10
Melee: +9, damage +9
Strength 9
Lifedrain: Fortitude save DC 16 if melee hits
Dodge: +7 (+7 Agl)
Parry: +9 (+9 Fgt)
Fortitude: +8
Toughness: +9 (Protection Rank 9)
Will: +7

Status: Hindered and Vulnerable due to Grapple


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2013)

Uomo makes a cinematographic roll to the side, and opens fire again, aiming to take down the last guard.



> Condition: Unharmed.
> 
> HP: 0
> 
> ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=Jemal]







> Alright the Scientist is trapped, He failed by two  so is currently immobilized.  His attempt to break free on his turn  fails.  Barely.



Just realized this. Frost used the create power, not his affliction, meaning the scientis is Trapped, not Immobilized. Can Frost just use his action to reinforce the ice?
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2013)

*OOC:*



This is why I ask people to say specifically what they're doing OOC.  When you said trapped, attack roll, save, I presumed it was your affliction.
Since you used create, his action would actually have been successful at breaking out rather than failing to make the save to escape an affliction.  I'll edit the previous post as such, and if you wish you can try to re-entrap him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry. Still wondering what happened. Did he dodged the effect, of did he just destroyed the toughness 11 ice? In the later case I'm glad he didn't hit a PC with the attack.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


He's a damage shifted character over accuracy, and he's attacking a defenseless object, so chose to power attack and roll for finishing blow crit rather than take the auto-hit.  He's normally a +8 atk/12 damage character, so +3/17 with power attack, only needed a 7 to hit the object, suceeded with a 12, so the toughness DC was 15+17(attack)+5(Crit)=37.  With a +11 the ice needed a 16 to not break.  It rolled a 5 (Which incidentally would've been enough to break even if without both power attack AND crit!).  I also had planned to give him a +2 circumstance bonus for using fire vs ice, but it didn't matter.

Edit:
Also I'd forgotten to account for your heat vulnerability when he hit you last: gain a hero point but take an extra bruise.

*for the record, if he'd been attacking frost it would've hit(20) for a dc 27 save (no power attack), and the toughness of 5+11=16 would've been a knockout unless frost used a reroll. 
so yes, good thing he didn't hit a PC.


Hope thats all clear now.  I need actions from Frost and Kat. (also Enoch/Cass if they have any ideas/plans)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost tries to reduce his enemy's heat directly, cutting him of from his powers. He has never tried something like this before and he feels the strain of using his power in such an unusual way.

[sblock=OOC]

ranged att +8

using a HP to Powerstunt:
Nullify 7 (heat descriptor) (ranged, simultaneous, concentration, alt save Fortitude)

I assume heat is both a descriptor for his blast and his regeneration/ absorption as it generates heat, too)

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fatigued, -2 om damage saves

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*



Technically only his blast is 'heat' descriptor, the heat is just a by product of his absorption and consumption of energy, but I'll allow the cold effect to nullify both the Regen and the attack as it drains the heat he would have been using to power them for the round.  However his ability to absorb energy is not something that can be nullified.
I've also re-read Nullify, and I'm going to say that Frost waits to use it as a readied action when the Scientist starts charging up for an attack, b/c from what I read, Nullify isn't all that great at turning powers off - they can be turned back on, and neither require an action to do so. So if you do it as a Ready during his turn, I'll say you can turn them off for his turn so he doesn't get them... Assuming your nullify is successful..
which unfortunately it is not.  sorry 
..Actually, Fudge that.  It was a great idea, so I'm gonna say not only does it work, it's enough to basically end the fight.







<Lab>
Frost begins concentrating, focusing his energies as the Mad Scientist stands in front of the door and turns back to face him, his energy glowing as he charges for another attack.  Frost reaches out then, siphoning the heat directly from the scientist as the heat builds, dissipating it.  The scientist gasps as the heat drains from him, and stumbles back into the wall.
His heat signature is significantly decreased - more like that of someone with a bad fever.  "NO! You won't stop my work!" He shouts.  Pulling the door open, he glares at you.  "We'll meet again!" he dives through the door and there is a flash of light.  Frost reaches out to open it again, but it doesn't move, as though it's welded closed.









*OOC:*



Enoch, Cass, and Frost each gain a Hero Point for the scientist's escape, though he doesn't have the vial so that's a plus.  If all three of you refuse the Hero Point, you can bust down the door quickly enough to chase after him and attempt to continue the fight in the hallway, or you can keep them and deal with Felix and the stuff in the lab.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with taking the Hero Point and letting him go. This feels very comic-hero like. But if the others insist on following, I'm fine doing that, too.
Thanks for letting the nullify work. Its low power rank is because of the concentration extra, which suppresses the powers as long as one spends a standard action each round to keep the effect up.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ah, I hadn't noticed the concentration part, Will keep that in mind in the future. 
Need [MENTION=33]DarwinofMind[/MENTION] to post for Kat in the hall.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

If Uomo's shot didn't take out the last guard, Kat will punch him.    Otherwise she's going to go check if the one she knocked into the wall is still alive.









*OOC:*



Unarmed: +7 (+3 Fgt, +4Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str)

Defense: 
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +9 (+3 base, +9 STR)
Toughness: +9 (6 Impervious) (+3 Defensive Roll, +6 STA)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)


----------



## Zerith (Feb 23, 2013)

Felix had shrunken away massively, arguably smaller then when he had started, and definitely withered from the effort. He wheezed and breathed laboriously, but steadily while a steady flow of drool dripped out of the side of his still open mouth, he was out cold. His form becoming distinctively more feline.

Felix’s mindscape was, despite his apparent youth, old, as if it belonged to someone well past a century in age; it was a metropolis, and none of the structures were of the cookie cutter verity, each had been made individual, from the tallest spire to lowly hot dog stands, plural. The entire scape was well defined and apparently lived in, but empty of people, and crumbling as if time itself was on the march,  sickly plants were starting to usurp the pavement., and work their way up the buildings.

Every object in it, even though it was in a state of flux and apparent decay, the plants grew and the structures fell apart at a vastly accelerated pace, was entirely defined, nothing simply changed, on its own, nothing simply vanished or appeared at random, if was ignored then looked for, it would be where it was left; not further, not nearer, not larger, not smaller, and not gone; it would simply be where it was.

Until one appeared, a cat, a very large yet very panicked cat that hadn’t a clue what was going on. Felix, or so it seemed; it did not take the cat long to sense the intrusion of Enoch. The cat did something, odd. It accelerated as it looked at the boy; it moved swiftly, as if it was stuck in fast forwards, then stopped briefly as it observed, its head, partially its eyes, moved unnaturally fast it ‘stopped’; it moved aroused Enoch a few times in the same manner.

It became, painfully, obvious that the ‘big cat’ was Felix when it changed into a hybrid form; A inconsistently finally appeared, he was fully clothed. Felix spoke, but it was little more than insane rake from Enoch’s senses. Felix’s expression was hard to gauge as he chirpingly rambled on. Then came an apparent, rumbling, grumbling grow; he grew annoyed at Enoch’s apparent stand-stillness, annoyance range out as he made his fast forwarded rant towards Enoch. Felix then changed from again, to his human form, and decelerated to match Enoch. He appeared as a adult, and tall. His tone was dire and deathly “Get out of my mind.” He spoke sternly. But his exertion, he was doing his best to show anger and courage, but it bleed from the core that he was panicked, disturbed even, at the state of his mind scape; it was not suppose to decay, and he could not help but leer fearfully as the newest shrubbery started to immerge near his feet; his panic grew with it, from his point of view, it’s not that he was moving slower, it was that his doom was drawing nearer faster.

He grimaced with dread as his teeth clenched shut and his eyes flared open, the whole scape quaked in the believed revelation. “Noooo…” he breathed lowly in a terror filled grumble; he then reacted poorly and started stomping it, thrice. He then started to tremble, it was a symbolic gesture at best, the, infection was too far to vast, he knew this did not amount to anything and he trembled, and he shrank smaller and smaller, the preverbal writing was all over his face, he could only watch the city crumble, and from what he knew, his life along with it.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2013)

<hall>Uomo's shot impacts the guard in the chest, staggering him back a foot with a pained groan, but his body armour absorbs most of the impact and he raises his rifle to return fire.
Kat beats him to the draw though, closing the distance and smashing a metalic fist into his face, crumpling him like paper while Laura finishes draining the guard she's holding and he slumps in her grasp.

Grid informs them that there are no more guards inside.  Uomo grabs the Key off one of the guards and unlocks the door, the three of them dragging the Guards inside and out of immediate sight.

Once inside, they see four High tech plastic cells with clear plexiglass windows.  Two are empty, In the third is an unconscious man in a white jumpsuit laying on a table with an IV feed.  In the last is a girl huddled in a corner.  The walls of her room are covered in black scorch marks, but apparently undamaged.  the edges of her jumpsuit singed from the flames of her repeated escape attempts, and she looks up with scared, tear-filled eyes as you enter.









*OOC:*


Yikes, expected them to last a LITTLE longer than that, lol.  Alright both teams are out of combat now (Presuming Shayuri and Voidrazor don't wish to force a second round with the Mad Scientist) and the Hall team is in the Detention center.
As far as dead guards:   
Unless otherwise noted, attacks by PC's are nonlethal.  Uomo uses a gun, so his attacks will sometimes be lethal, and Laura's drain can kill people, but for the most part a standard 'hit somebody really hard' will not kill them unless you specifically state you're trying to do so, or it's a significant plot point.
Back in the lab, need to know what's up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2013)

Uomo makes a quick survey of the stuff in the room. He knows he doesn't have much time. He also doesn't know what happened with the team on the lab. He quickly gives orders:
*"Material girl, check on fire gal over there. Shadow, check on our radioactive man. Don't free them just yet, but tell them we are here to do that."* after delivering his orders he goes on searching for hard evidence, reports or other scientific information. He also searches for hard drives

_Perception +9, Investigation +11_


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

Kat moves to the scorched tube, "Hey, hey, we're here to help, we're mutants too.." she looks down at her solid form, "Duh, anyways, we're gonna get you out of there as soon as we know what's going on here.   Just sit tight for a minute.   Can you walk?"   She continues looking over the tube to see if she can figure out how it opens.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2013)

Cassandra tenses, ready to try to follow the fleeing scientist...then forces herself to stop. They could go tearing through the facility, hell bent on catching a guy that only one of them could stop...with her basically just trying to hold Felix down. The two pieces of their team would get farther and farther apart, and the liklihood of attracting attention would mushroom.

They couldn't sacrifice the mission they were on just to get him. There would have to be another day.

"Let him go...we've got a job to do here," she said. "Felix, are you all right? Can I let you down now?"


----------



## BBs (Feb 25, 2013)

"You got it." Laura moves in front of the high tech cell and inspects the man on the table "Um ... he's unconcious ... secured and all that ... that was easy. Either of you two need help with anything then?" She asks while looking at the unconcious man









*OOC:*


Eh just in case, insight is Insight is +9, and Perception is +7 for the ... unconcious man if a check needs to be made, heh.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2013)

<Lab>
Frost rechecks the door but realizes it's going to take a few moments to get it open - Or a good boost from Cass's TK.  
Cass gently lowers Felix to the ground while Enoch focuses, trying to figure him out.


<Detention Center>
Laura confirms that the Arab man is being kept in drug induced stupor.  None of the three present have enough medical knowledge to know how long it'll last after he is unplugged, or what the after-effects will be, but they are able to find some paperwork and they figure he'll be out for about half an hour unless they inject him with some sort of counter agent.

The pyro-chick stands up and moves towards the glass and speaks in broken and accented English "Yes please help."









*OOC:*


Felix has reverted to his normal cat size and is currently unconscious.  Are VR and Zerith going to RP this out in dream sequence?
Uomo can tell that the pyro-chick's accent is obviously native german.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2013)

Uomo takes whatever important documents he finds, makes sure to take photos and then approaches the pyro german chick. He inspects the cell mechanism for a moment. *"Don't worry dear, we'll take you out soon enough. But you'll have to be extremely cooperative. Emphasis on extremely." *he explains in german.
Assuming she nods or agrees, he draws a gun. Well, not exactly a pistol, but a lock release gun, and pops open the cell. *"Material Girl, take care of her. I mean, help her."* This was not a time for double meaning phrases. 
Uomo, still holding the lock release gun, approaches Shadow, and pops the lock of the arab man to. *"Shadow, you'll have to carry him. I'll get some syringes and some of this sedative, in case our "sleeping beauty" decides to go all tactical warhead on us. We ain't having Enoch here; partially thanks to you."* Uomo wasn't dropping the subject just yet. He wanted Laura to correctly understand the implications of a mistake in a situation such as this. It might save her butt in the future, and heck, even his; that is if she didn't beat him into a pulp right now. Without waiting to see her reaction, he went to find a syringe and fill it with the sedative the man was being feed with.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 27, 2013)

On the periphery of his attention, Enoch watches the scientist flee, and mutters, mostly to himself, "Man that nutter is so totally going to give us headaches down the line." Distractedly, he speaks up. "Grid, can you keep an eye on Dr. Cuckoo for Cocopuffs and snag his license plate number if he grabs a car?"

Enoch is primarily focused on Felix, however. What he sees isn't exactly the felinoid's internal mindscape, but the teen gets a pretty clear picture of what's going on from the swirling array of hyper-dimensional objects he did see. Despite the erratic motion of many of the objects, indicating panic, the complexity is staggering. Many of the polychora (4 dimensional polygons) have nearly a thousand polygonal cells. He can also tell that his illusory projection, left as a courtesy so that Felix could tell him to get lost, was not exactly welcome. He makes it speak anyway. He hated the idea of intruding on a teammate, but the situation made social niceties a luxury they could not afford. "Sorry, I'll go if you want. But you were injuring yourself. I get why. I'd be freaking too. But you are gonna make it through this. Whatever that stuff that got on you was, it wasn't fully effective and there's a good chance its temporary. Anyway, we've got a minute or two, but then we're gonna have to leave this lab in our rearview. Can you hang on until we get to safety?"

Feeling like a bastard, Enoch _undetectably_ attempts to adjust the trajectories of several of Felix's mental plane objects, relieving panic and inducing self-confidence. 



			
				OOC said:
			
		

> Its probably better to play this out rather than make rolls. But should a check be necessary, Enoch is using *Hypnotic Suggestion:* Mind Control 11 (DC 21; Custom 4: Delayed recovery (1min/2hrs), Custom: Effect can be interrupted until target encounters a trigger., Insidious, Precise, Reversible, Subtle 2: undetectable)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2013)

<lab>
Grid can keep a partial eye on the scientist but the security system down here is completely isolated from the one up top - exactly the same problem he had connecting to down here from above.

<Detention Center>
The german woman nods to Uomo and stands back as he pops the lock then goes over to the Arab's cell and does the same.
Laura picks up the Arab as Uomo fills a syringe with the tranquilizer.
"They have a virus, we came to retrieve it." The german woman says to Uomo as she gets out "Did Phoenix send you to rescue us?"









*OOC:*



VR - I'm ok with allowing it w/o roll if Zerith is.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2013)

*"Did he? How amusing, he didn't mention you at all, Sparks; Can I call you Sparks? Not only that, he told us they had just detected this lab ad its contents. Seems our mutual friend is not as sincere as he seemed, eh?"* Uomo answers. *"Anyway, where is this virus? We got some samples, but if there's a batch or a mass production of it, we will do well in destroying it."*


----------



## BBs (Feb 28, 2013)

As Laura picks up the Nuclear man "Eh how was I suppose to know he was immune to my powers, or I'm guessing I did the wrong thing by not going for the throat." She sighs "So how many screw-ups does that manke? I lost track after three."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


 All of the german girls speech(In red) is in German, so I believe only Uomo understands her.  






<Detention Center>


Voda Vosa said:


> *"Did he? How amusing, he didn't mention you at all, Sparks; Can I call you Sparks? Not only that, he told us they had just detected this lab ad its contents. Seems our mutual friend is not as sincere as he seemed, eh?"* Uomo answers.



"Michelle" The German girl narrows her eyes "I don't do nicknames.  And no, it seems not" Uomo smells a brief hint of smoke as her eyes burn angrily.


> *"Anyway, where is this virus? We got some samples, but if there's a batch or a mass production of it, we will do well in destroying it."*



"We were going to destroy the whole facility, but first Phoenix wanted a sample so he could engineer a counter in case we missed any.  We got caught trying to fight our way out.  They've already used three of us for their.. testing. All I know is they had a lab, and a Vault where they stored stuff, somewhere near here."


----------



## Zerith (Mar 1, 2013)

Hind sight, it likes to gnaw.

Felix’s panic was ebbing, he was far more willing to discard it then Enoch realized, and it came with friends, aware of it or not, Felic was desperate to cast the thoughts aside, his face first went blank as if he just was not there anymore, but then he started to become livid; the ones he kept, he clung to them as a single purpose, and they, nay it, was self explanatory.

“Freaking out!?” He groaned with venom. “I’ve been infected by a bio agent that, from what we know, ‘cures’ mutations and is ultimately fatal! The only expert that has given any ‘insight’ on the matter more than likely lied to our faces: for all he knew telling us that I have a death sentence just meant giving himself one!” He grumbled, angrily, his eyes fixated on Enoch. “And then, I’m a meta morph, that changes everything, my biology can change on a whim, and if something starts mucking with it, it gets mucked up fast!” he yelled in fury; tuffs of fur starting to sprout about his form, he started to near Enoch, the growth of the plants started to slow, and then it crawled, yet the decay accelerated.

Felix spoke on “But can I hang on now?! I’ve lost centuries! Centuries! I had planes, hops, Dreams! All now Scattered to Dust!” he grumbled as the scape again trembled, in rage. “And you know what, Sure! I’ll hand on, I’ll hand on long enough to crush my murderer under my ruin and watch the terror in _his_ eyes!” Felix was beyond simple rage,  he was experiencing ire.
“Yes!” he growled, a grin perking on his lips, his eyes shined with glee as he took a slow, expressive, breath “its so clear now, there is no fear now,I’ve suffered the death blow already,why not just accept it and move on; After paying my Debt that is!” He cackled with chaos, a tower fell and crumbled behind him, and he did not care. His face was again twisted, between an inferno of rage and gleeful smile, oh the pain that man, that _Thing_ would endure before the end!
“One sentence beckons the other!!!” Felix exclaimed in a joyous howl as the scape started to become simply apocalyptic and quaked violently under the strain of his new found, nay, reclaimed will and his self image again started to take on his prevues form...
____

meanwhile, Felic’s taxed, wheezing, body quickened, breaths were shorter and more frequent and he was beginning to kick and paw as he laid on his side; his eyes began to twitch, his jaws mouthing about as if to gnaw something.

[sblock=OoC]Panic was a chief occupant of his mind, fear was another, but for panic to be removed fear must also go, and yet both help keep another wise overconfident personality in balance; sure, panic can cause bad decisions, but yanking both of them out from under someone kind of removes their restraint.

And Felix rarely lacks confidence in the first case, giving him more just makes him think, nay, know, he can't possibly fail at anything remotely within his limits, like murdering his own murderer.
Installing some serenity might have been a better choice; now he is thinking purely in the now, and thinking that nothing he dose has any long term effect… cause he will be dead, but he has little motive to fear that now, that he cares far more about getting even then about grasping at straws in a vain attempt to live.
It might be a good idea to hit undo and then let him brood awhile, in his own head, and rebuild, so yes, the mind is a very complex thing, start yanking things out and stuffing others in while it’s trying to deal with something hard and you get kittens, really, really pissed off meta kittens! 

But yeah, newbie physic and all, you need to learn these things the  hard way, you can't "Just fix" mental issues at the drop of a hat(without getting really, comically, lucky or knowing the subject matter imminently; Enoch just meet Felix, who is an enigma to him, so that left blind luck, and no dice so no luck ).

It is why psychics, the good ones at least, always end up just soothing everything once their experienced, almost always positive initale results and gives you time to find out what the real issue is ;3

So yeah, might want to hit undo, and then either vacate his mind or try again... but remember Felix is no fool [/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 3, 2013)

"We know what this lab is working _towards_. They haven't succeeded yet or they would be spreading the junk. We also don't know which version or their work in progress you got exposed to. You still have most of your powers. And there is no particular reason to think that you won't recover. Failing that, the group you work for may have a healer stashed somewhere. Right now we have to make sure that this lab doesn't complete its research. That's the mission. And its important; fate of the world important. Afterwards, tracking down self-hating Mengele will be the top priority, OK. So are we sharing a page or are you still looking for more drama two chapter ahead?"









*OOC:*


Panic is simply a fear so great that it overwhelms rational thought. So while Enoch isn't particularly wise, he wasn't trying to keep Felix from being able to feel any fear at all. Instead he was relieving panic, which is certainly moving in the direction of inducing serenity, but less extreme. Anyway, I'd rather not have Enoch continue to fiddle with Felix's mind, unless you're OK with it OOC. As for being able to "just fix" mental issues, Enoch learned to use his powers by experimenting at a psychiatric institution. And while he can't read minds, he can see their overall configuration as acutely as a visual sense. He's also extremely insightful. So yes he can actually fix psychiatric distress, at least temporarily. But I don't want that to run over your roleplay. So if its important to you to have Felix freak out, then by all means do so.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2013)

Jemal said:


> The German girl narrows her eyes "I don't do nicknames.  And no, it seems not" Uomo smells a brief hint of smoke as her eyes burn angrily.
> 
> "We were going to destroy the whole facility, but first Phoenix wanted a sample so he could engineer a counter in case we missed any.  We got caught trying to fight our way out.  They've already used three of us for their.. testing. All I know is they had a lab, and a Vault where they stored stuff, somewhere near here."




*"Michelle then, try to remember where the Vault is. If you don't remember, there's no problem. Even if we obliterate all this place, they mas have other sort of copies and back ups, we'd only delay the inevitable. But enough words, lets be on our way. Shadow, take Michelle and him to the others, check that everything is krasivo i akkuratno, and wait for me and material girl, we'll set something to blow up the Vault, and then join you to leave this place"* If the girl doesn't remember the location of the Vault, Uomo will ask Grid to direct them using the schematics. 


_krasivo i akkuratno: Nice and neat in russian._


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2013)

Cassandra could do nothing but stand and watch the silent battle of wills as it played itself out before her. She had no idea what Felix's movements meant, if anything. Were they fighting? Talking? All she knew was that it was taking time, and they didn't have a lot left to go. The fight out in the corridor sounded like it was over, and no alarm so she guessed the good guys won, but they almost assuredly had some kind of a check-in schedule and now they were going to miss that.

They had minutes to seal this deal before the lid blew off and they had to duke their way out.

"Felix." Cassie stooped down and spoke quietly to the cat-mutant, hoping he could hear her even in this fugue.

"I know you're furious, and scared, because of what happened to you. I'd be the same way. But we have to get this done to make sure no one else ever has to feel what you're feeling. That's what we have to stop. We can't do it if you won't work with us. All I ask is that you put that anger on the side for a few more minutes while we get this done. Once we do this, all bets are off. You can do whatever you want."


----------



## BBs (Mar 5, 2013)

Laura goes by Michelle waiting for her to comply "There is more of us here, we'll help in anyway we can."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2013)

Stepping out of the cell, the german girl nods to "We'd planned to have him blow the place up" Michelle motioned to the still-unconscious Arabian. "I could always burn it... but we should still get a sample, so they can come up with a counter for it."

The vault is only a couple corridors away from the detention center.  Laura throws the Arab over her shoulder, and prepares to head over to the lab.

Meanwhile in the lab, Cassandra and Enoch continue trying to calm Felix as his mind and body continue to go haywire.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2013)

Uomo will hastly go with Material girl to the Vault, and after taking some samples, will try to make an improvised bomb. 

_OOC: What do I need to roll to get an improvised explosive? Perhaps Grid can help me out?_


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Where are currently the characters and who is with whom? I am slightly confused.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2013)

*OOC:*



Well, presuming Uomo denied Michelle's 'request' to go with him (If so, it will require some sort of social check to convince her to go with Laura willingly - Roll and link Invisiblecastle if that's your plan, VV), here's how the team is currently broken up: 

In Lab: Frost, Grid, Cassandra, Enoch*, Felix* (Enoch and Felix are also in Felix's mindscape)
Heading to Lab: Laura, Michelle(German Pyro), Unconscious Arab
Heading to Vault: Uomo, Material Girl
Also on that note, VV: The vault will be guarded, though I doubt you two will have trouble dispatching the guards, given the last combat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2013)

*"I will say this once, I am the one giving orders here, and you will obey. You are now a liability to our team, and will answer to my direct orders without hesitation or doubt. Once outside the lab you can purse your wildest dream, but for now, go with Shadow."* Uomo said, his face stoic, and his stare cold. 

_Either persuasion (+11) or intimidate (+7) depending on how you judge the situation._


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2013)

*Frost*

Frost tries to remain as he waits for Enoch to"fix" Felix. He tries to stretch his muscles and looks at the slight bruises he has sustained.

[sblock=OOC]
Recover standard action to  remove fatigue level. Damage save penalty will "heal" one point/minute.

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: -2 om damage saves

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 15, 2013)

“Haven’t succeeded yet?” Felix chuckled with madness. “But they have already have! They can ‘fix us’ sure, it’s deadly, but it works! It’s proven! And we don’t have the head guy! The guy who can just come back and maybe, at worst, lose a year of progress, and he will get back there faster the second time.” Felix boomed, the skape quaked again as Felix neared, his form becoming simple bestial as he loomed over Enoch’s avatar “and who does not like drama anyways!” He cackled in a low grumble. “Now, stop acting like I’m _your_ younger, I’ve thought things over and you’re…” Felix’s visage dropped its madness, ire taking its place, as he trailed off in realization something was off. Felix was a lucid dreamer, and it was never like him to simply shift gears in this dream “This is _my_ dream, _my_ nightmare, _Mine alone!_” It would not have taken a genius to see that Felix’s mental self was about to go ballistic as the crumbling mind scape faded to white.
____

The over grown hose cat mered in a low, tired grunble, weather Felix was angry, annoyed, or simply groggy was not entirely clear to Frost or Cassandra. He eased onto his belly, eye still closed he tried to ease onto his paws but ended up straining to do so all the same, heavy eyelids forked themselves open while he stumbled forwards.

Felix was sore, he was not accustomed to it, it was an honestly alien feeling, in the past, any injury he endured was mended well before he could have the chance to feel sore, or before his adrenaline could fade away.
Then there were his wounds, self-inflicted or not, were not mending either, he did not know how long they were supposed to hurt, was he suppose to? He did not know,

Felix was more annoyed, and angry, then panicked at this point and he moved closer to Enoch; his left side was weak and he stumbled to that side as his legs gave way under him his eyes widened as he struggled to regain his footing, he did so, narrowly.
He soon stood, then sat, in front of Enoch Felix leered, before preening at a wound with his teeth for a moment, he wanted payback, and Enoch volunteered. Felix also did not feel like walking around more then he needed. “Meow mer chi purr?” Felix questioned with a cucked head as if he was talking in common English as he sat back up, and then abruptly attempted to, without waiting for a reply, leap onto Enoch’s shoulders, and then lye back down, basically draping himself around Enoch’s shoulders… after all, he was only seventeen pounds, and the terp was still going to have to make up for toying with him a moment ago… even if it had to go into his wil…

Assuming everything went to Felix’s, none thought through, plan, he would perch on Enoch wile keeping the claw work to a minimum. If Felix felt like he was about to fall down, however, betters were off and Felix would more than likely kneejerk immediately.

Truth be told, if Felix was even a little less hurt and generally strained, he would have started mauling Enoch’s shoes until either they were confetti or he felt enough stress relief for the moment.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 15, 2013)

Enoch yelps involuntarily when Felix leaps for him, bringing his arms up defensively far too late to ward of the giant housecat. For a few moments he tries to re-position his arms with the intent of trying to dislodge the cat. But quickly realizes that from the awkward angle any attempt to do so would result in grievous injury. He sighs, "Fine, here's the deal. I won't make any sudden moves and won't try to kill you with my brain. You just keep those giant scythes out of my shoulders ... and neck ... and head ... out of my flesh in general. OK?"

Despite his grave reservations, within a minute, Enoch finds himself scritching Felix in that spot just behind the jaw beneath the ear.









*OOC:*


Only seventeen pounds LOL. It might not sound like much. But I know that when my smallish ten pound cat leaps for my shoulder, a moment of panic is absolutely inevitable.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Mar 15, 2013)

*OOC:*



I used to have a cat in the weight range of 17 lbs and know for a fact that if he was hanging from me by nothing but his claws in my flesh... ow


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2013)

Michelle narrows her eyes at Uomo, smoke rising from her hair as she tries to control her obviously volatile temper.  "You saved me, so that buys you some respect, but do not order me around.  I've no patience for Military men trying to run the world."  She turns without awaiting a response, and motions for Laura to lead the way.

They head back to the Lab, and by the time they get there Frost and Cass have broken the door open.  The nuclear man remains unconscious, though seems to be groggily coming out of it.  The Pyro-chick looks oddly at the cat on Enoch's shoulder, then looks at Frost with curiosity for a moment.

Uomo and Material Girl sneak their way to the lab, ambushing the guards.  Between Material Girls metal skin and super strength, and Uomo's Regeneration and skill with his gun, the guards are completely outclassed.









*OOC:*



What do you plan to do once you break into the vault? Destroy everything, steal it?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2013)

Uomo dusts his hands off, looking down at the unconscious guards. *"Alright, lets get a few samples and detonate this place."*

_OOC: Uomo will take some samples of the most important serums and will then detonate the vault._


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2013)

"The rest of us need to get started securing our exit," Cassandra says as Uomo and his metal-skinned cohort go off to do their dirty work. "Grid, check the layout. Lets see if there's a way out that's faster than the way in. Enoch, are you..." 

She eyes Felix, hanging on his shoulder and shifts her phrasing. "Are you two okay to go? We may need your powers soon."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 21, 2013)

Enoch starts to shrug, then stops abruptly, trying to look at Felix without turning his head. "I'm ready, assuming Felix doesn't sever my spine. You know, accidentally on purpose. Unless things get super hairy, its probably better el gato loco sits this one out. But, you never know, he may surprise us."


----------



## Zerith (Mar 21, 2013)

[sblock=OoC] My cat rolled in at 24 pounds, bloody battering ram when he choose to be lol so yeah, I know what you mean ;3 (he was small, once!)[/sblock]
the sudden movement from Enoch was not expected by Felix, the youth’s tensed forearm made a good paw-hold. “Miau…” he sounded as if in a sigh, before nearly losing his balance.
When Enoch calmed down Felix hunkered down.

Then Enoch started to scratch him behind the ear…

‘I’ll get you for thi~ Lower, left right-th~…’ Felix thought.
Intellectually, he hated being petted by people he did not know every well, but when it came down to it, right that was a sweet spot. The tired purr started to sound and, something Enoch must have forgot about happened when a cat was appeased in such a manner…
Felix leaned into Enoch’s hand as a clawed hind paw started inching its way towards Felix’s ear, pawing up and down in an effort to scratch the itch, but something was in the way...

Luckily, for Enoch, before the scratching happened he seemed to be appeased before relaxing again, and starting to nod off.

When the others entered Felix jerked, half, awake, left eye still mostly closed and the ear of the same side still lowered, he was not very steady as he did this, but he soon started to node back off, it was hardly even a moment before both eyes closed again, he was barely even disturbed by the shrug, simply bending around the motion.
After Enoch made the loco comment, Felix breathed a low grumbling through his nose; it was not readily apparent if it was annoyance, or if it was just him stretching in place while getting more comfortable.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*



Sorry, thought I'd posted an update to this.. Not sure what happened to it, but I do remember writing... ><






The majority of the group meets up back at the lab before heading back out.  Unfortunately there's only the one entrance/exit, so they'll be going out the way they came in.
Considering the fuss Uomo is about to cause, they decide to forgo the stealth and clear a path for his and Material Girls exit.  The powerful mutants readily blow through the guards they come across, though between Felix's weight distracting Enoch, and the general strain of the day, they miss a guard who manages to get in a lucky shot, injuring Grid.  
Shadow quickly grabs their injured colleague, throwing him over her OTHER shoulder and carrying both the unconscious men, barely slowing as the rest disable the remaining guards.  They arrive at the staircase going up as sirens go off and Uomo radios that the job is done, asking why Grid hasn't silenced the alarm.  

While Uomo and Material Girl rush through the hallways, Frost freeze the solid and locked doors and Cass blasts them open.  They wait a couple moments to be reunited before heading up together with their spoils.  The guards upstairs are much less experienced, and don't even get a shot off as the crowd bursts out and tosses them aside.  Bursting out into an alley, they hear the sirens in the distance - apparently someone DID end up calling the authorities - you recognize Fire, Police, and ambulance sirens only a couple minutes away.  









*OOC:*



I know you guys could've possibly gotten out without a scratch, but it's less dramatic, and Grid will be leaving the party - I'm not killing him, just giving some motivation for the character to take some time off until such time as JKason (Hopefully) returns.  
Also, will be posting some stuff OOC.  Please check the OOC thread for news in the near future.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2013)

*"Alright..."* Uomo gasps, catching his breath.* "That could have gone better, and..." *he gasps again *"Worst also, so I say good overall."* he finishes.* "We need to get out here presto, lets get to the hotel, take whatever we left there and pull out in the van. We can drive in the desert and arrange a plane or chopper to pick us up there."* the immortal spy says, making a run towards the hotel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2013)

*Frost*

"Me? Into the desert? Are you kidding me?" Frost says, but doesn't argue the point. He just hopes for an air condition and that they take enough water with them.

[sblock=OOC]

----

Frost

HP 2

conditions: fine

defenses:
DODGE 7
PARRY 7
FORTITUDE 9
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2013)

The group makes their way back to the hotel, managing to avoid attention, with Enoch -while somewhat distracted - managing to hide Grid and the still unconscious 'living bomb' so people don't remember a large group hustling a couple seemingly injured men through the streets.
Arriving at the hotel several minutes later, they Lay him down and look over the wound - none of them have any medical training, but Uomo's seen enough wounds to be able to identify that the bullet went all the way through, and conclude that with some bandaging he'll be fine - though probably not very active for a while.  They quickly wrap the wound while others pack up and they get ready to check out.  
The Arab bomb is stirring more, and will likely be awake before they leave the hotel.








*OOC:*



Is Uomo translating for the german Pyro (Michelle)'s benefit?  From what you've been able to tell so far she can understand English with some degree of effort, but not very well.  Also does Uomo plan on contacting Claudia before/during/after your exit from Vegas?
How's Felix doing?
Looked over all the sheets, nobody has any skills in Treatment, but Uomo has Jack of all trades for a +4 check.  I'll say that's enough to put Grid back together with some help once they're in the hotel.  May need to burn some sheets & Towels though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2013)

Uomo translates to Michelle enough for her to not feel excluded, but not enough for her to acutely understand what's going on. He turns at her for a moment.* "Your comrade is about to wake up dear, do you think you can keep him at bay? Sedation is not very pleasant, nor is to be knocked unconscious, but I will resort to that kind of devices to keep him from detonating." *Uomo tells her, faking his Russian accent in german. 
Uomo's thoughts drift to Claudia for a moment, the voluptuous exotic dancer. He wished to tell her everything went as planned, but with Grid out, he couldn't risk a phone call. He hand another idea though. As the rest finished packing, Uomo picks up the phone, and calls a flower house, and orders flowers for her with a card: "Everything went as sweet as you. I'll call."
Secretive. Uomo loves secretive. He chuckled to himself for a work well done.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2013)

"Don't worry, his fuse is longer than mine.. usually." Michelle smirks at Uomo and turns to greet her arabic friend so he doesn't awaken amidst strangers.









*OOC:*



Nice move with the flowers.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2013)

Cassandra looks back from where she's gazing out the sliding glass door onto the balcony.

"So...this wound up being a bit more than we bargained for," she says to Uomo, her reporter's talent for understatement surfacing once again. "What the hell do we do now? I'm not a big fan of turning over bioweapons to militant groups...but they're going to expect some kind of results."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2013)

Uomo seems frozen in solid for a moment. He looks between Cassandra and the german chick, checking if she overheard her.
_<assuming she didn't as she was busy with nukehead boy>_
He relaxes, and approaches Casandra, warping an arm around her shoulders, pointing her at the glass door.* "Its easy, we destroyed it all, planted a bomb and blew the nefarious..." *he takes a vial out of his trenchcoat* "...seemingly harmless liquid to dust."* and he pockets it again. *"We'll deliver them too, they both owe us their lives, we can use that; even more if we don't tell them anything."* he points at Michelle and the arabian man.* "All in all, we obliterated their weapons, rescued their agents and no one knows what the hell happened. I think that's results, e vero?." 
*


----------



## Zerith (Apr 10, 2013)

Once at the hotel room, Felix either woke up, or stop trying to nap and gingerly got off Enoch’s shoulders… he was not supposed to be feeling this bad… much less for this long; he felt like he was going to die, if asked he would say he knew it.
He landed and stumbled a bit before trotting off to the bathroom, he had left his backpack there and took his sweet time. “The German Chick” may or may not have found it odd that the cat not only went into the bathroom, but also closed the door behind itself…. Before locking the door…
Felix went into the room on four legs and came out on two, he also had the complementary box of tissue paper in one hand and a readied, but unused, one in the other.
Felix had taken back to his hybrid form, but was notably hunched over, the transformation apparently either had not finished, or he could not be bothered to take a proper poster

Further, he was visibly tired, he was downtrodden, still scraped up, and he looked utterly malnourished. If it was not for his short stature, Felix might have been a frightening sight with his sunken eyes; instead he was simply a bit bizarre. Moving through the hotel room, Felix waddled into the kitchen, put the single tissue down, still holding the box, opened the fridge and proceeded to grab the carton of… Low fat, Soy, Milk. “...warum...“ Felix grumbled as he popped it open before guzzling it down, ravenously: if he had not known better, he would have sworn it was whole milk just then.
[OoC: Warum, German for “why”, I think ]

He had nearly finished it, taking a brief pause to breath and let out a satisfied, sighing “Ahhh…” before the tell tail singes of a sneeze appeared: he then proceeded to jerk with a hop as he sneezed. The opened container managed to withhold its contents before he started to take short, sharp breaths again; he was very confused by this and he scrambled to put the carton down before drawing a new tissue from the box and sneezing into it. He looked around with anxiety… it was obvious he had no clue what had just, was just happening; the only time he sneezed, was because something made me do so, but this seemed utterly random to him.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 14, 2013)

Enoch keeps looking from Grid to Felix to the living bomb guy with an uneasy expression deepening on his face. "So spy stuff isn't exactly in my wheelhouse, but with a couple of us hurt and fallout boy ready to *really* light up the Vegas strip ... um, shouldn't we be heading for the secret hideout or something, rather than hanging out in a hotel room?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will you be staying at the Hotel for a bit or getting out of Vegas ASAP?  If leaving, how and where to?
Grid's stabilized but should see someone with actual training.  
Obviously you can't take a plane safely with Grid shot and dragging a wanted terrorist with you.  If Enoch's Pushing failed at the wrong time you'd be in hot water..


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


What are the recovery rules in this game? They are obviously changed from the standard rules. Or is the Grid situation some kind of situation based complication. I, for example, didn't bother with taking a healing skill because of the comic nature of wounds in the core rules.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


It's situational b/c the player is currently out.  Usually wounds are not serious, but this one is a 'serious' wound not using the standard damage or recovery rules.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2013)

_OOC: I was waiting on a reply from Fulcrum. My plan was to grab the van and drive away as soon as we can._


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2013)

Voda Vosa said:


> Uomo seems frozen in solid for a moment. He looks between Cassandra and the german chick, checking if she overheard her.
> _<assuming she didn't as she was busy with nukehead boy>_
> He relaxes, and approaches Casandra, warping an arm around her shoulders, pointing her at the glass door.* "Its easy, we destroyed it all, planted a bomb and blew the nefarious..." *he takes a vial out of his trenchcoat* "...seemingly harmless liquid to dust."* and he pockets it again. *"We'll deliver them too, they both owe us their lives, we can use that; even more if we don't tell them anything."* he points at Michelle and the arabian man.* "All in all, we obliterated their weapons, rescued their agents and no one knows what the hell happened. I think that's results, e vero?."
> *




Cassandra nods, still clearly ill at ease. "Yeah, I guess so. Not exactly what they asked for, but...no plan survives meeting the enemy...contact...or whatever."

She shakes her head and shrugs out of Uomo's good-natured arm-wrap to turn and look at him. More quietly she adds, "We might want to ask if they want to go back. They were pretty much left out to dry after all."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2013)

After patching up Grid and waiting for Michelle to explain the situation to her companion (Who, as it turns out, is somewhat of a Linguist himself), the crew cleans up their mess and hops into the van, heading out of town.  By the time they are on the highway, the radio is informing them of a mutant terrorist attack on Mercury Labs.

"The head scientist of local Pharmecuticals research facility Mercury Labs, Doctor Noah White, has stated that millions of dollars of damage have been done, and that the terrorists may have gotten away with dangerous viruses that were being used for vaccine and treatment research, as well as destroying a years worth of work.  There are currently no leads on the terrorists, but the FBI and Homeland Security have been called in.
In International Meta-human news, a Chinese task force this morning rescued a young girl who was kidnapped three days ago.  Armed with a newly unclassified 'energy weapon' designed to 'fight the growing threat of advanced Meta-human aggression', the highly trained team was able to take out the girls super-powered captor, though not without casualties.  
The National People's Congress is set to hear proposals for legislation to enable law enforcement to better ensure the safety of the Chinese people."

The drive from Vegas to the cabin in the mountains will be 16 hours, if there are no detours. 









*OOC:*


Alright since nothing else seems to be going on, I'm going to skip to the 'drive the hell outta dodge' plan.  You're currently on the road, are there any plans before going to meet Phoenix again?
Also, yes it does seem like kind of a crappy outcome, but that was kinda the point of this chapter - no matter what you did, something bad was likely to happen.  China may have been pushed one step further from good mutant relations, but you've dealt a substantial blow to Lyon's genocide plans.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2013)

_Before in the Hotel room:
_
Uomo raises his populated eyebrows. *"You are correct, at least at some extent. They did send us in there too, probably not expecting much. However, I reckon that if their desire is to quit, they'll let me know. Let's hope to get away from here quick enough, come, lets go..."*

_On the road, on the road, on the road again, here we go..._

Uomo was driving of course, although he didn't plan to drive all the 16 hours straight to that forsaken cabin. He also didn't plan to take a plane, that will just be suicidal. Probably the airports have been delivered with pictures of Michelle's and ... *"What was your name again comrade? My memory is  feeble."* Uomo turns on his seat, keeping one hand on the wheel, to look back at the Arabian man, with a smile on his bearded face. The van drifts towards the edge of the road, and Frost's pull of his trenchcoat is the only thing that gets Uomo's attention back on driving and getting the van from crashing on the road side. *"Nice catch Frosty, HA!"*
<Reply Arabian man?>
*"So, friends: we'll have a nice family trip today, we are about 15 hours from our destination. Although I do need to stop by to get some stuff, and try to find a plane, so we are going to take a detour. I hope your seats are comfortable enough comrades."* Uomo says, merrily as always. Keeping the spirit up was always good in tense situations.* "You are both Germans, dha?" *Uomo looks between Michele and Felix. *"Dha?"* Uomo's attempt to generate cheap chat is interrupted by the radio news.
*"Uh terrorists." *Uomo says, raising and lowering his eyebrows, as the news of China were voiced. He sends a furtive look towards Shadow, *"See, most things ended fine, except the Chinese comrades now hate us too."*


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2013)

Terry Quinlan, The Grid

Terry didn't remember much after the guns starting firing. There had been a hot, searing pain in his stomach, and he remembered something sticky on his hands. He flashed momentarily to some of the hypergore in some of his favorite shooters. This was tame in comparison, but the games didn't make him queasy, or take his legs out from under him. 

After that, it was little more that chaotic flashes. He mixed up sirens and screams, remembered a lot of jostling that made his stomach ache worse. He thought someone was speaking a foreign language, but he never knew when Uomo was going to shift to a new persona, anyway, so he just sort of assumed that was what happened. 

It wasn't until they were on the road that life stopped being some fading back-and-forth montage. Crowded in a van with his companions, as well as several new additions, Terry tried to push himself up onto his elbows, but it felt like someone was punching him in the stomach. He hissed and fell back again. His mouth was dry, his throat scratchy. He couldn't seem to manage words, so instead he just reached out mentally with a generic _Where the hell are we?_. 

The radio piped up something about being in between "your place for rock" and "your place for smooth jazz."  About as helpful as anything subjected to public airwaves was likely to be to him. Probably best they didn't have a GPS on the vehicle itself, anyway.

So, they were on the road, at least. And alive. That was good, though he could do without the jabbing pain in his stomach.


----------



## BBs (Apr 23, 2013)

Laura sighs "Well at least the girl is okay. How are we going to get on to a plane, the airports would be guarded ... or do you mean FIND a plane?" She looks quizzically at Uomo until Grid spoke "Hey you're up! How are you feeling?" _Great Laura, give your mind a mind palm for stating and questioning the obvious!_









*OOC:*


Dang Grid posteda few seconds right before I did hehe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2013)

*"Lets say I'm a resourceful person, comrade Shadow."* Uomo said, this time not turning around and putting everyone at death risk. 

*"Did he? I guessed he'd be out for another couple of hours. Anyone got some seriour painkillers? Grid is going to need some when he's fully awake."*


----------



## Zerith (Apr 24, 2013)

Felix was, blatantly, sick, If he bothered to think about it, he would have realized he simply got a cold from being in a frozen room, courtesy of Frost; he, however, was still convied it was all part of a slow miserable death, and was in no mood to tolerate games of any kind “_Ja_, und definieren Deutsch” he corrected and replied with a very stuffed up breathed, as he peeked  out the windows of the van. When Uomo asked about the meds he again said "Ja", tiredly.
Assuming the van was clear of observes: he would shift forms and proceed to the rear, clothes draped comically loose over his then feline form and then got into his backpack, he made sure it was under nothing as they packed, a moment latter he lazily moved next to Grid, two bottles cliched between his teeth, Advil and Tylenol.
Felix allowed the adivel to drop out of his moth before torquing off the lead of the Tylenol: holding the lid with his mouth and the bottle itself between his paws, the result was a localized shower of pain meds, some remained in the bottle, the rest were, all over. noticing one of the several that landed next to himself, Felix looked down at it fixedly, before consuming the gel capsule and then again moving towards the rear.
A nice fifteen hour cat nap… yes,, he was going to have one. 
A grim and tired thought would then reach his mind as a tune reached his mind’s ear without cause '…I’ll sleep when I’m dead…'

[he said “_Yes, _and define German.”]
[Also, when is his Regen kicking back in?]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2013)

*OOC:*



OK, I'm currently working on the next stage of the adventure which may take a week, so until then, any questions/comments/RPing?
I'm thinking this time around I'm going to start the new thread with the Phoenix encounter instead of ending the current thread with it, so this thread will be used to close out the trip there, and any other things you guys want your characters to do before arriving there.  Feel free to go fairly freeform if you want for now.

Grid is awake now, but immobile and in a fair bit of pain.  The wound will heal between threads, but I may use it as an excuse for a complication during the next thread. 

Zerith - I was planning on the changes from the serum to take about a day during which your regeneration fights the 'virus' and your body adapts.  He'll be 'better' by the next mission, but probably not by the time you guys get to Phoenix.


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2013)

BBs said:


> "Hey you're up! How are you feeling?"





Grid groaned, his mouth twitching a bit in what was probably an attempt at a smile. He took in a breath to say something, but just then the van smacked a pothole, and he hissed in pain at the jolt, instead. 

Apparently deciding that moving any muscles was dangerous, he closed his eyes instead. There was an odd bit of static in the radio, then a voice came over, saying "I've felt better. Much better. But I think I'll live."

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if its fully in the parameters of his electronics-speaking / control, but since radio emulates voices, I thought it'd be decent fluff for now for him to 'ask' the radio to pass along a message for him.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2013)

*"See? Itold you he'd be Ok. I'll try not to hit another hole there, sorry for that, heh.*" Uomo says, grinning.* "We should make a stop for some food, I'm starving!"*


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2013)

Cassandra looks around and gives Grid a smile, but it's clear she's still preoccupied. She looks back at Uomo and asks, "What are we going to do about that scientist that got away? This is all going to happen again, or worse, if we don't get him out of labwork for good."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2013)

*"He's a mutant, with all the evidence of that in the security tapes, I don't think he would not get a chance to work for Lyon's, not even as janitor. More so, he's a loose end. He will be either killed or try to lay low for some time. Hopefully, enough time for us to do that thing we do."* He winks. Speaking in code was still necessary, since there were two members of Phoenix just behind his seat. *"The REAL problem here is the lead scientist, the one that wasn't there when we showed up."* Uomo strtches his arms on the wheel.* "Relax a bit Fulcrum, enjoy the landscape. Do what we humans do best, pretend that the rest of the world does not exist."*


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2013)

Though the sentiment was good, Uomo should have known it wouldn't last, and after a few hours, Murphy deigned to prove it...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?336709-Gaming-w-Jemal-Mutant-Apocalypse-Issue-3-Fallout


----------

